# ***ROADSTARS***



## ABRAXASS

Noticed a lot of questions poppin up about Roadstars lately, 
so I started this thread to try and help out while gaining some
info from others as well. Please feel free to chime in, post
items for sale, or post pics of these great wheels......ABRAXASS


----------



## ABRAXASS

It appears Roadster offered three series of Roadstars from thier 
beginning onto thier final run. And although all series looked 
the same once mounted, there were some minor and major
diferences between each series. I will attempt to show these 
"differences" and ask that you give some input if there are 
others I have missed. I'll first start with hubs.............


----------



## ABRAXASS

*SERIES I*







*SERIES II*







*SERIES III

*One of the biggest diferences between each series are the backside of the hubs
In the pics above, you can see that Series I is totally different from II & III.
And although II & III look the same............................


----------



## ABRAXASS

*SERIES I*







*SERIES II*







*SERIES III

.........*they are different internally. Notice that Series I & II have the same 
entry diameter for the adapter shaft, but Series III's is a lot more narrow.
This is because the Series III adapters/locks differ from Series I & II.
In reality, all the Roadstars series adapters differ from eachother, 
but more on that later.


----------



## ABRAXASS

*SERIES I*







*SERIES II*







*SERIES III

A*lso, notice how that the front of the hubs have differences. 
Series I has a slight tapper at it's oppening, while Series II 
has somewhat of a "bullnose" round edge then flat face. 
Series III shows the biggest difference with a very
different "beveled" openning. Also, this openning is smaller
in diameter when compared to Series I & II.


----------



## ABRAXASS

*ADAPTERS: 









*Series I on top, Series II on left, Series III on right.

*








*Series I, Series II, and Series III.
Notice how Series I has just a few large nipples to secure to the hub, 
while Series II has multiple smaller ones around its circumfrence.
Series III has less smaller nipples, but also has a few longer ones to 
serve as pilot entries.


*








*I took this pic to show how much thinner the Series III (right) shaft is compared 
to the Series II (left) shaft (remember the smaller Series III hub oppennings?)


----------



## ABRAXASS

*LOCKS: 









*Series I, Series II, and Series III. 
Face wise, all the locks are identiccal. This is why all knock offs fit all Series.
But notice how much smaller the diameter of the backside threads on the Series III
are compared to the other series 
*








*Series I and II appear to be identical, but..........
*








*......look at the difference between Series I/II vs Series III.
Notice how the outermost circumfrence of the Series I/II has a slight curve
while Series III has a very deep valley and thicker edge to accomplish this.


----------



## ABRAXASS

*SERIES I*


----------



## ABRAXASS

*
















SERIES II*


----------



## ABRAXASS

*SERIES III*


----------



## ABRAXASS

*KNOCK OFFS: 









*2ear smooth top left, 2ear fluted top right, 3ear fluted center, 
Hex Script bottom left, earless left bottom. (Claw not pictured)


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Sup Chris.. 
Badass Thread Homeboy:thumbsup:
Very Good Detailed Info...
Lets keep this bitch on tha TOP:h5:
ROADSTAR's:fool2::bowrofl::biggrin:


----------



## lone star

they also made the hex cutout for the eagle, great info.


----------



## topd0gg

nice thread


----------



## lone star

anyone have any rootbeer brown and gold eagles for sale?????


----------



## CCC925

great info :thumbsup: here is mine


----------



## ABRAXASS

Roadstar Robinson
Lone star
Abraxass...........

ROADSTAR KINGS.........................:shocked:


----------



## ABRAXASS

lone star said:


> they also made the hex cutout for the eagle, great info.


Soooo rare I forgot it............


----------



## lone star

i think the roadstars are among the best wheels ever made. alot of ppl dont like them. i like them because the spinners are interchangeable and dont actually hold the wheel on. so you can mount your spinners without damaging the ears. leaving a nice looking wheel that doesnt have the spinners bent up or the ears bent back like some of the old school dayton 3 prongs u see. not to mention the whole assortment of colored eagles to match just about any car in chrome or gold. and u were lowridin when then came out u know that "roadster gold" lasts a long time and doesnt fade easy. plus the wheels were offered in twisted spoke, diamond cut spokes, 72 80 and 100s ive never seen a roadstar wheel with a "tapered spoke". meaning the spokes were fat and straight. not tapered by the hubs like the china wheels and even the zenith and dayton wheels of today. the locking mechanism when used properly gauranteed a safe mounted wheel. if the locks are not working properly u can expect the wheel to fly off......the locks are somewhat rebuildable even though they say do not take apart. the porcelain chips came in eagles, screaming eagles, tiger head, weed leaf, and the ugly ass "R" lol. the eagles are about 2 5/8 inches and WILL NOT fit china wheel spinners so theres no fakin the funk.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

:420: uffin: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLiving

This is making me want to take the daytons off and buy a set of roadstars!!!!


----------



## texasgold

CaliLiving said:


> This is making me want to take the daytons off and buy a set of roadstars!!!!


where are you going to buy the Roadstars from?:inout:


----------



## lone star

oh yea forgot about the round nipples too...


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

texasgold said:


> where are you going to buy the Roadstars from?:inout:


:biggrin:







Originally Posted by **ROADSTAR*ROBINSON*





13x7 Rev 72 Spoke 
All Chrome Roadstar's
15 Hole 5-4.5/ 5-4.75/ 5-5 Adapt's
Fresh New Set a Marshal 155/80/13ww
Complete & Ready to Mobb
Highest Bidder take's these bitch's:yes:








Make Offer:boink:


----------



## CaliLiving

texasgold said:


> where are you going to buy the Roadstars from?:inout:


from someone like roadstar robinson


----------



## CaliLiving

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by **ROADSTAR*ROBINSON*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13x7 Rev 72 Spoke
> All Chrome Roadstar's
> 15 Hole 5-4.5/ 5-4.75/ 5-5 Adapt's
> Fresh New Set a Marshal 155/80/13ww
> Complete & Ready to Mobb
> Highest Bidder take's these bitch's:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Offer:boink:


gotten any bids so far?


----------



## graham

with all that info posted...... which "series" is "better" ???
1 , 2 or 3 ?

and I agree with lonestar.. the gold and chrome was VERY good.


----------



## 62ssrag

graham said:


> with all that info posted...... which "series" is "better" ???1 , 2 or 3 ?and I agree with lonestar.. the gold and chrome was VERY good.


 If you have a choice jump on the series III. There is a reasons designs changed and that has to do with the stregth of the wheel which tranclates into safety. Servicing the wheels is also important many dudes ride every day on them and the worst thing bout the locking system is rusting and siezing up the locks. The roadstar has it place in wire wheiel history. I personally know Pat he is the son former owner of Ray Marchist which has passed and recently his mom has passed also. The Roadstar wheel was built with lowrider in mind. Built in the good ol' USA if that means anything to you out there.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

CaliLiving said:


> gotten any bids so far?


PM SENT:thumbsup:


----------



## graham

62ssrag said:


> If you have a choice jump on the series III. There is a reasons designs changed and that has to do with the stregth of the wheel which tranclates into safety. Servicing the wheels is also important many dudes ride every day on them and the worst thing bout the locking system is rusting and siezing up the locks. The roadstar has it place in wire wheiel history. I personally know Pat he is the son former owner of Ray Marchist which has passed and recently his mom has passed also. The Roadstar wheel was built with lowrider in mind. Built in the good ol' USA if that means anything to you out there.



that means a lot nowadays.
I assumed the last "series" would be the best based on evolution.. but thought I would ask. I remember with mine, that if you had not taken them off in a long time they could be a real pain to get off so you almost needed to perform maintenance and keep em fresh.


----------



## FPEREZII

*Here is my series 1's! Thanks for the great info.* :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrivi1967

awesome thread,love my Roadstars,got 4 sets,2 sets which in time will be sent out for restoring,and a pair of Roadstar pumps in my lincoln,
painted these for my Lincoln,of which will be painted the same color








and these are my club brother's rag rollin on gold diamond cut spokes,he bought these late 90's/early2K and this pic was about 2 
months ago


















although not wheels,but keeping the Linc all Roadsters


----------



## 49er4life

Bad ass topic nice job ABRAXASS ive learned alot. So now i know what i need. Need series 3 adaptors and locks and ko's. But i do need one 3 wing chrome fluted right side ko. If anybody got any please let me know thanks.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lowrivi1967 said:


> awesome thread,love my Roadstars,got 4 sets,2 sets which in time will be sent out for restoring,and a pair of Roadstar pumps in my lincoln,
> painted these for my Lincoln,of which will be painted the same color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these are my club brother's rag rollin on gold diamond cut spokes,he bought these late 90's/early2K and this pic was about 2
> months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although not wheels,but keeping the Linc all Roadsters


Badass Benny:thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS

These look bad ass with them 5.20's on'um................................


----------



## lone star

for sale, posting for roadstar robinson. complete matching set with options.


----------



## D-Cheeze

great thread ...lots of good info ....mines are series one ...but i knew that areadly ....i got the 10th set ever made and the first set ever made with the 5x5.5 bolt pattern


----------



## FPEREZII

lone star said:


> for sale, posting for roadstar robinson. complete matching set with options.


I wish I could get them.


----------



## lowrivi1967

lone star said:


> for sale, posting for roadstar robinson. complete matching set with options.


damn,them's perty


----------



## lowrivi1967

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Badass Benny:thumbsup:


thanks,I keep tryin' to get them spokes off the homie,but he ain't sellin' them


----------



## lone star

D-Cheeze said:


> great thread ...lots of good info ....mines are series one ...but i knew that areadly ....i got the 10th set ever made and the first set ever made with the 5x5.5 bolt pattern


ballin'


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Wtf can I do with three of these? My boy just told me he has three Roadstars and three Daytons.. i will have them by friday and post pics.


----------



## CaliLiving

Cali-Stylz said:


> Wtf can I do with three of these? My boy just told me he has three Roadstars and three Daytons.. i will have them by friday and post pics.


 You can sell me a Dayton


----------



## ABRAXASS

Cali-Stylz said:


> Wtf can I do with three of these? My boy just told me he has three Roadstars and three Daytons.. i will have them by friday and post pics.


Shoot me a PM with pics if you get a chance........


----------



## AGUILAR3

ABRAXASS answering the questions everyone had but were too afraid or lazy to ask...myself included :worship:


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

anyone ever seen keychains in colors other than red and green???


----------



## lone star

these are what started it for me, brand new in 1998.


----------



## lone star

my set of hubs adapters and locks that i will one day get built. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

whats better than having beers talking about roadstars....



















my set of brand new never mounted i got from a member on here :h5: (topic starter)


----------



## lone star

Cali-Stylz said:


> Wtf can I do with three of these? My boy just told me he has three Roadstars and three Daytons.. i will have them by friday and post pics.


chrome ? gold combo??


----------



## lowrivi1967

AGUILAR3 said:


> ABRAXASS answering the questions everyone had but were too afraid or lazy to ask...myself included :worship:


:yes:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## ABRAXASS

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


>


Hey Joe, can you post side view pics of this set up.
Plus measurement pics......... I could be wrong but
that adapter looks like a Series II base, 
with a Series III shaft and lock.
Nuthin like I've ever seen!


----------



## lone star

ABRAXASS said:


> Hey Joe, can you post side view pics of this set up.
> Plus measurement pics......... I could be wrong but
> that adapter looks like a Series II base,
> with a Series III shaft and lock.
> Nuthin like I've ever seen!


u know series 3 adapters and locks work with series 2 wheels. there will be a gap between the adatper shaft and the hub, but once the lock is tight it will be ok. if im not mistake the homie texasgold rode like that with no problems, then i traded him adapters.....maybe he will chime in


----------



## jgs75056

I NEED ONE ROASTAR III SERIES ONE WHEEL WITH THE LEFT ADAPTOR ANY ONE HAVE THIS FOR SALE


----------



## texasgold

lone star said:


> u know series 3 adapters and locks work with series 2 wheels. there will be a gap between the adatper shaft and the hub, but once the lock is tight it will be ok. if im not mistake the homie texasgold rode like that with no problems, then i traded him adapters.....maybe he will chime in


yea i rode on my set like that for 2 years with out problems...my gold spokes that i found on here


----------



## texasgold

i like to think that i was one of the first to get the intrest back out there for Roadstars:cheesy:


06....http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/73365-roadstars-roadster.html


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> these are what started it for me, brand new in 1998.


 Yezir..


----------



## ABRAXASS

lone star said:


> u know series 3 adapters and locks work with series 2 wheels. there will be a gap between the adatper shaft and the hub, but once the lock is tight it will be ok. if im not mistake the homie texasgold rode like that with no problems, then i traded him adapters.....maybe he will chime in


Yes and I plan on proving this with some pics later on, 
but when I look closely at Joe's last pic vs. some other
adapter pics, I see something totaly unique. Something
I've never seen before. "One off" maybe or transitional 
peice between Series...........:dunno:


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

lowrivi1967 said:


> damn,them's perty


 How much dor the 3 wing knock off and the blk n gold eagle chip ir the gold one with chrome eagle chips


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

only pic I have.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

(CAPRICE)68;8017632]


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

also want to add.That thirteen or fourteen inch Roadstar rims only work with there own adapters.

So if you have a thirteen inch rim that is four lug,then you can only use that adapter for that rim.You can not use a four lug adapter on a five lug Roadstar rim,vs versa.


----------



## FPEREZII

Great info! :thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

jgs75056 said:


> I NEED ONE ROASTAR III SERIES ONE WHEEL WITH THE LEFT ADAPTOR ANY ONE HAVE THIS FOR SALE


I got a Nos Left side series 3 Dapter:thumbsupM SENT


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

FPEREZII said:


> *Here is my series 1's! Thanks for the great info.* :biggrin: :thumbsup:


NICE TRIPPLE GOLDz:biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967

don't know if true or not,but towards the end of Roadster,did they not have a lower priced version with a typical Dayton/China adapter,I met a homie here awhile back that had some Roadstars with an actual KO,I was trippin' cause the KO was engraved with "Roadster" and he was looking for a KO wrench to remove his KO's,when I showed him my KO tool,he said that wouldn't work because it was to light of a tool to hammer on,told him you don't need to hammer them on,finally drove his car to show me his Roadsters,and was surprised to see an actual KO from Roadster


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lowrivi1967 said:


> don't know if true or not,but towards the end of Roadster,did they not have a lower priced version with a typical Dayton/China adapter,I met a homie here awhile back that had some Roadstars with an actual KO,I was trippin' cause the KO was engraved with "Roadster" and he was looking for a KO wrench to remove his KO's,when I showed him my KO tool,he said that wouldn't work because it was to light of a tool to hammer on,told him you don't need to hammer them on,finally drove his car to show me his Roadsters,and was surprised to see an actual KO from Roadster


:wow::werd: I'd Trip out too...


----------



## ABRAXASS

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> also want to add.That 13 inch Roadstar adapters, don't work with 14 inch Roadstar adapters.


Joe, can you explain a little more on this?
Were they a certain Series you tried it with?
Was it, say, a 5.75 lug adapter for 13's versus
a 6 lug adapter for 14's.....or anything like that?


----------



## lone star

lowrivi1967 said:


> don't know if true or not,but towards the end of Roadster,did they not have a lower priced version with a typical Dayton/China adapter,I met a homie here awhile back that had some Roadstars with an actual KO,I was trippin' cause the KO was engraved with "Roadster" and he was looking for a KO wrench to remove his KO's,when I showed him my KO tool,he said that wouldn't work because it was to light of a tool to hammer on,told him you don't need to hammer them on,finally drove his car to show me his Roadsters,and was surprised to see an actual KO from Roadster


yes they were called "roadster d's" i ordered some in 1999 from roberts tire and wheel. they advertised them as "roadster true knock offs" i didnt know of the newer version at the time. i ordered "center gold"....to me center gold means nips spokes hubs and spinner. for like 1400. i was like hell yea, i wanted them to be twisted spoke, they said they didnt offer them in twisted spoke, i didnt understand because i had seen several sets of "roadstars" with twisted spokes. anyways, for 1400 for center gold i said screw it, lets do it. the wheels came about 2 weeks later. there WERE NOT roadstars. they were this new crap. and they WERE NOT center gold. they were gold nip spoke and spinner, chrome hubs. what a disappointment. i called them and complained and wanted my money back they said i had to pay shipping back to them and pay 35% restocking fee. yea ok i was making 7.25/hr at the time, couldnt afford it, so i just kept them. they were nice wheels though, and the gold was good quality........but werent what i was really wanting.

edit - they also came with roadster eagle stickers. and they were smaller eagles. not the big 2 5/8 size.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Any one have any idea if 17x10 would look good on a 90 towncar any one have flils on how they look???


----------



## D-Cheeze

lone star said:


> ballin'


not really :cheesy:


----------



## 49er4life

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> also want to add.That 13 inch Roadstar adapters, don't work with 14 inch Roadstar adapters.


Not true ive got 13'' and 14'' im able switch out adaptors series 3


----------



## 49er4life

14 on left 13 in the right the adaptors,locks and ko.s are from 13" set


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

49er4life said:


> Not true Ive got 13'' and 14'' i'm able switch out adaptors series 3


 no your right, mybad it's 4 lug, and 5 lug rims,that don't interchange with the adapters

So if you have thirteen inch Roadstar rims, that are four lug, then you can't use a five lug adapter on the rim, and I know its the same with fourteens inch rims too.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

ABRAXASS said:


> Joe, can you explain a little more on this?
> Were they a certain Series you tried it with?
> Was it, say, a 5.75 lug adapter for 13's versus
> a 6 lug adapter for 14's.....or anything like that?


 edit my post, sorry.


----------



## Catalyzed




----------



## FPEREZII

So who all has some for sale? :biggrin:


----------



## jgs75056

HOW MUCH I NEED THE HEX KO THAT SAYS ROADSTER WHEELS


----------



## graham




----------



## texasgold

:cheesy:


----------



## graham

look how those spinners sit just a little bit furthur out


----------



## graham




----------



## lowrivi1967

graham said:


> View attachment 344391
> 
> 
> look how those spinners sit just a little bit furthur out


badass,here's a set I loaned to my homie for his Bonny


















like the way KO's do stick out further than regular KO's


----------



## ABRAXASS

I've been given some info by some pretty reliable people here on LiL
that Series III adapters and locks will work with Series II wheels.
Through series of pictures, I hope to prove this.........

Here is a Series II wheel with Series II hardwear.......









This pic shows the adapter set in. Notice how it fits snug within the oppening of the hub.








Notice in this pic, the end of the adapter fits almost evenly with the oppening of the hub.








If you look closely, you'll see that the inner most part of the lock circumfrence is raised.
This part will butt up against the adapter, while the outer most part of the lock will butt up 
against the hub oppenning (i.e. wheel), ensuring about 7/16 of contact between lock/adapter/wheel.








The lock at it's tightened position. Notice how its circumfrence is about as wide as the hub oppenings circumfrence.


----------



## ABRAXASS

I've been given some info by some pretty reliable people here on LiL
that Series III adapters and locks will work with Series II wheels.
Through series of pictures, I hope to prove this.........

Here is a Series II wheel with Series II hardwear.......









This pic shows the adapter set in. Notice how it fits snug within the openning of the hub.








Notice in this pic, the end of the adapter fits almost evenly with the openning of the hub.








If you look closely, you'll see that the inner most part of the lock circumfrence is raised.
This part will butt up against the adapter, while the outer most part of the lock will butt up 
against the hub openning (i.e. wheel), ensuring about 7/16 of contact between lock/adapter/wheel.








The lock at it's tightened position. Notice how its circumfrence is about as wide as the hub opennings circumfrence.


----------



## ABRAXASS

Now here are pics of the same Series II wheel with Series III hardwear.










This pic shows the adapter set in. Notice how there is roughly about a 1/8 gap between
the adapters outer circumfrence vs. the inner circumfrence of the hub openning.








Notice in this pic the end of the adapter is further set in from the hub openning. 
This is because the Series III adapter shafts are 1/8 shorter than the Series II's, 
and because of this.......................








.........the lock only really butts up against roughly 1/16 of the hub openning vs. 7/16
of it's original hardwear....hno: This is because the Series II hub oppening has a flatter face, 
where as the Series III has a pronounced bevel, thus accepting no contact of the adapter and lock. 








The lock at it's tightened position. Notice that although the locks outer circumfrence is not as wide as the outer circumfrence of the hub, this is a good thing. For if it was, it may not have enough sunstance to grab onto.

So there it is, Series III adapters/locks fit on Series II wheels.......:thumbsup:

Although I did not mount this configuration, I did roll it around my garage and driveway. Nothing seemed to rattle or come loose, but, this was only at hand speed. There have been more than a few people who stated that they rolled with this set up and did'nt mention any problems and that is good news. I take thier word. And although I would not have a problem doing a lil inner city cruising or rolling out to a local show with this configuration, It would be hard for me to use it if I was switch happy or loading up the family and going to the lake knowing that ony about 1/16 of contact is being made from the lock to the wheel....ESPECIALLY if the locks dont function propperly, which they are prone to do........... but this is only my 2cents.

Please, shoot some feedback if you have ran this configuration on your ride........Thanks


----------



## FPEREZII

:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

graham said:


> View attachment 344391
> 
> 
> look how those spinners sit just a little bit furthur out





lowrivi1967 said:


> badass,here's a set I loaned to my homie for his Bonny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like the way KO's do stick out further than regular KO's


Yes Yes:boink: Roadstar Ko's are straight Gangster Shit:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## lone star

texasgold said:


> View attachment 344382
> :cheesy:



oh god please make it stop. not the hideous hex!!!!


----------



## lone star

the locks are somwhat rebuildable. i had to do some work to a set of locks i had, me and the homie started experiementing. went to hardware store bought new hex screws that go into the side of the lock , tweeked the springs a little and filed some things down and got them all to work.....keep them oiled and greased and should never have to do what i did, and also use the proper tool to remove them.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> oh god please make it stop. not the hideous hex!!!!


:roflmao:


----------



## mfuentes




----------



## mfuentes




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

mfuentes said:


> View attachment 344586





mfuentes said:


> View attachment 344589


:nicoderm:Badass Homie........


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

My 88' LS wit Brand New 13x7 Rev Tripple Gold Roadstar's in 1999:h5: the homie lonestar is taking care of them for the time being:biggrin:




















:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## lone star

nah nah aint no time being, im going to be buried with these wheels...


----------



## rIdaho

Nice topic! Does anyone remember the roadstars that were intended for Mercedes Benz; Roadstar Royals.??? Got a ragtop Benz from that same era, prayin' there's a set out there.


----------



## lone star

roadstar royals sounds familiar but i cant picture them..........is that when the R emblem for the spinners were introduced,


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> nah nah aint no time being, im going to be buried with these wheels...


:tears:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> roadstar royals sounds familiar but i cant picture them..........is that when the R emblem for the spinners were introduced,


I think thats them on the box's...


----------



## lowrivi1967

lone star said:


> nah nah aint no time being, im going to be buried with these wheels...


:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> My 88' LS wit Brand New 13x7 Rev Tripple Gold Roadstar's in 1999:h5: the homie lonestar is taking care of them for the time being:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold

ABRAXASS said:


> Now here are pics of the same Series II wheel with Series III hardwear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic shows the adapter set in. Notice how there is roughly about a 1/8 gap between
> the adapters outer circumfrence vs. the inner circumfrence of the hub openning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice in this pic the end of the adapter is further set in from the hub openning.
> This is because the Series III adapter shafts are 1/8 shorter than the Series II's,
> and because of this.......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........the lock only really butts up against roughly 1/16 of the hub openning vs. 7/16
> of it's original hardwear....hno: This is because the Series II hub oppening has a flatter face,
> where as the Series III has a pronounced bevel, thus accepting no contact of the adapter and lock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lock at it's tightened position. Notice that although the locks outer circumfrence is not as wide as the outer circumfrence of the hub, this is a good thing. For if it was, it may not have enough sunstance to grab onto.
> 
> So there it is, Series III adapters/locks fit on Series II wheels.......:thumbsup:
> 
> Although I did not mount this configuration, I did roll it around my garage and driveway. Nothing seemed to rattle or come loose, but, this was only at hand speed. There have been more than a few people who stated that they rolled with this set up and did'nt mention any problems and that is good news. I take thier word. And although I would not have a problem doing a lil inner city cruising or rolling out to a local show with this configuration, It would be hard for me to use it if I was switch happy or loading up the family and going to the lake knowing that ony about 1/16 of contact is being made from the lock to the wheel....ESPECIALLY if the locks dont function propperly, which they are prone to do........... but this is only my 2cents.
> 
> Please, shoot some feedback if you have ran this configuration on your ride........Thanks


I ran it just like this on my LS 2 pump 6 batteries about 20 miles almost every day for about 2years


----------



## rIdaho

lone star said:


> roadstar royals sounds familiar but i cant picture them..........is that when the R emblem for the spinners were introduced,


They had enormous Benz Emblems on the center cap(a bolt on wheel, sporting the name Roadstar, instead of Roadster)


----------



## lone star

texasgold said:


> I ran it just like this on my LS 2 pump 6 batteries about 20 miles almost every day for about 2years


pics ordidnt happen


----------



## rc's og 63

All this roadstar talk is going to make me pull my set out of storage and rebuild them. 72 spoke, double wing ko, all chrome w/gold spokes. I will post pics when I dig them out. ) I might sell them, not sure just yet. I loved them wheels, I did two LRM features with them.


----------



## ALTERED ONES

I GOT THESE 100 SPOKE ROADSTARS FOR SALE WITH NEW 155/80/13 TIRES...COMPLETE..AND CLEAN


----------



## og58pontiac

Cuanto?????????????


----------



## ABRAXASS

rc's og 63 said:


> All this roadstar talk is going to make me pull my set out of storage and rebuild them. 72 spoke, double wing ko, all chrome w/gold spokes. I will post pics when I dig them out. ) I might sell them, not sure just yet. I loved them wheels, I did two LRM features with them.


Interested..............1st dibbs please..............


----------



## ABRAXASS

Look at those sweet round nipples.....................................


----------



## FPEREZII

>


:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

ABRAXASS said:


> Interested..............1st dibbs please..............



:scrutinize::squint:


----------



## lone star

ALTERED ONES said:


> I GOT THESE 100 SPOKE ROADSTARS FOR SALE WITH NEW 155/80/13 TIRES...COMPLETE..AND CLEAN


dam mohawk tires. pep boys back in the day................dog meat. last long time.


----------



## ABRAXASS

My Duece back in 1994. 13's 72 spoke Roadstars...............


----------



## WESTCOASTER

ABRAXASS said:


> My Duece back in 1994. 13's 72 spoke Roadstars...............


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrivi1967

ABRAXASS said:


> My Duece back in 1994. 13's 72 spoke Roadstars...............


:worship:


----------



## 49er4life

Ive got a set of locks not working properly they still tighten is safe to roll like that? same concept as daytons no need to lock?


----------



## ABRAXASS

Ive got a set of locks not working properly they still tighten [SUP]is safe to roll like that?[/SUP] same concept as daytons no need to lock?


I used to ride with my locks not engaged all the time 
because they never worked properly.
Keep in mind, I only cruised on weekends, 
and I would check the tightness at least once a month.
Never had any problems with them like that.


----------



## Catalyzed




----------



## Catalyzed




----------



## Catalyzed

*New owner sent me this pic*


----------



## 49er4life

ABRAXASS said:


> Ive got a set of locks not working properly they still tighten [SUP]is safe to roll like that?[/SUP] same concept as daytons no need to lock?I used to ride with my locks not engaged all the time because they never worked properly.Keep in mind, I only cruised on weekends, and I would check the tightness at least once a month.Never had any problems with them like that.


Thanks homie sorry for mis spelling and u gave me the answer I was looking for.


----------



## lone star

49er4life said:


> Ive got a set of locks not working properly they still tighten is safe to roll like that? same concept as daytons no need to lock?


i put a set of stars on a car and the locks didnt work. i took it for a 1 mile ride after to test and i pulled over and all 4 locks were hand-loose. it was my old 60 convertible. i didnt have the tools with me either. that was a scarey 5mph ride home. i wouldnt roll unless the locks are working. do they sound like rachets when u tighten them? they are somewhat rebuildable.


----------



## FPEREZII

lone star said:


> i put a set of stars on a car and the locks didnt work. i took it for a 1 mile ride after to test and i pulled over and all 4 locks were hand-loose. it was my old 60 convertible. i didnt have the tools with me either. that was a scarey 5mph ride home. i wouldnt roll unless the locks are working. *do they sound like rachets when u tighten them?* they are somewhat rebuildable.


* When I tighten mine by hand they sound like a rachet, but with the tool they don't. Is this because the locking arms are not out when the tool is installed? Just thought I would ask. Thanks.*


----------



## lone star

FPEREZII said:


> * When I tighten mine by hand they sound like a rachet, but with the tool they don't. Is this because the locking arms are not out when the tool is installed? Just thought I would ask. Thanks.*


yes when u put the tool in the disengages the teeth on the lock that match up with the spline on the adapter. you want them to sound like ratchets , that means they are working. i start off by hand to make sure they are working then use the tool u want to make sure u are using the right tool, or something similar (u can use a 1/2 to 3/4 inch adapter) if using that u want to make sure the little ball on the end of the extension or adapter is running verticle and no horizontal cuz then it will hit the tabs inside the lock. if the wrong tool is used it will warp the square hole, and then the tabs wont engage properly, resulting in the teeth not engaging on the spline in the adapter. thats what happened with mine. i had to take the locks apart and file the square hole back to a square cuz it was all beat up. took a few hours...but wasnt that complicated.


----------



## FPEREZII

lone star said:


> yes when u put the tool in the disengages the teeth on the lock that match up with the spline on the adapter. you want them to sound like ratchets , that means they are working. i start off by hand to make sure they are working then use the tool u want to make sure u are using the right tool, or something similar (u can use a 1/2 to 3/4 inch adapter) if using that u want to make sure the little ball on the end of the extension or adapter is running verticle and no horizontal cuz then it will hit the tabs inside the lock. if the wrong tool is used it will warp the square hole, and then the tabs wont engage properly, resulting in the teeth not engaging on the spline in the adapter. thats what happened with mine. i had to take the locks apart and file the square hole back to a square cuz it was all beat up. took a few hours...but wasnt that complicated.


* So with the tool in I should not hear the racheting sound correct?*


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

FPEREZII said:


> * So with the tool in I should not hear the racheting sound correct?*


:yes:Yes homie that is correct:thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> :yes:Yes homie that is correct:thumbsup:


Cool, I checked them earlier. They are in good working order! :thumbsup:


----------



## 49er4life

Oh man im starting to think I should have baught daytons instead. Any one want to buy or tarde


----------



## lone star

what u got 49er


----------



## ABRAXASS

49er4life said:


> Thanks homie sorry for mis spelling and u gave me the answer I was looking for.


Hahahaha........was'nt correcting your spelling homie, 
I just highlighted and underlined the main part of your 
question so everyone would know what I was answering. 

Well......it looks like you have two contradicting anwswers
by two very knowledgable people in the Roadstar game.
I'm sure we both stand by our answers, sooooo.......
the only thing you can do is try it for yourself.
Do some "around the block" trips at low speed
and keep checking the tightness of the locks.
Keep going a lil further if theres no problems.
Stop emediately if there is.........let us know the outcome.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

I've rolled them locked, and unlocked.

Just make sure the tool goes all the way in the adapters, and to torque them really good.

The only time I had problems with my adapters is when my tool for the adapter was not going all the way in!


----------



## 49er4life

Ive got 2 sets one set 100spoke series 3 super clean wheels 13x7 working properly complete except one broken ko, other set 14x7 series 3 80 spoke with bad locks no ko's or tool. gona try them out first but rather trade than sell cause might spend the money on dumb shit.


----------



## ABRAXASS

My buddy's Caprice. 13's 72spokes with 3wings.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Catalyzed said:


>


 Ballin Six Tree..


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

ABRAXASS said:


> My buddy's Caprice. 13's 72spokes with 3wings.


 Nice!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Where would i be able to get all spinners for these


----------



## My98Lincoln

aNYBODY GOT TWO 14X7 WHEELS FOR SALE... pREFFER 80 SPOKE GOLD NIPPLES N ANY GOLD KO's WITH ADAPTERS..??? PM ME..!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> Where would i be able to get all spinners for these


 I have a few sets of ko's.. Pm me


----------



## FPEREZII

:nicoderm:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

anybody got a series 3 right side adaptor and lock large hub 5 lug


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

roadsters on my coupe series 3 i didnt have to use spacers on these just grind the calipers some


----------



## lone star

do the tires rub in the back?


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

lone star said:


> do the tires rub in the back?


no they clear my qaurters are rolled thoughbut with th fr380s they have plenty of room


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

cornbreadscaddy said:


> anybody got a series 3 right side adaptor and lock large hub 5 lug


How much you wanna spend on one:biggrin:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> How much you wanna spend on one:biggrin:


ide like to have them given to me but i recon i could negotiate


----------



## feistybakergx71

good day everyone,

I just bought a used 15x8 RoadStar Wire Wheels SERIES III here in my country but without adaptor and locks. Anyone here who sells adaptor and locks for roadstars series 3? 
I'm dave from philippines.

thank you very much!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

feistybakergx71 said:


> good day everyone,I just bought a used 15x8 RoadStar Wire Wheels SERIES III here in my country but without adaptor and locks. Anyone here who sells adaptor and locks for roadstars series 3? I'm dave from philippines.thank you very much!


I have complete set of 15- Hole series 3 adapters & locks.. Hope you got some money.. These are irreplaceable since Roadster is no longer around.Pm if interested.. Will send pics!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

We need pics or video, on how to rebuild the Roadstar locks , guys!

My homie got some Roadstars, and the locks don't work?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> We need pics or video, on how to rebuild the Roadstar locks , guys!
> 
> My homie got some Roadstars, and the locks don't work?


lonestar where you at............:cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> lonestar where you at............:cheesy:


*Any luck with the wheels bRO?* :dunno: * I am working on trying to get them from you if you still have them when I got my money right!* :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> We need pics or video, on how to rebuild the Roadstar locks , guys!
> 
> My homie got some Roadstars, and the locks don't work?


what doesnt work about the locks? i wish i took pics when i rebuilt mine, im gonna dig thru my box of "roadstar parts" and see what i can piece together for you


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> How much you wanna spend on one:biggrin:


got my adaptor and lock along with 13x7 twisted spoke all chromes they rusty but cleaning up nice 4 wheels 4 adaptors and 3 locks $100.00


----------



## FPEREZII

cornbreadscaddy said:


> got my adaptor and lock along with 13x7 twisted spoke all chromes they rusty but cleaning up nice 4 wheels 4 adaptors and 3 locks $100.00


* Good score, to bad they are not for sale. * :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

cornbreadscaddy said:


> got my adaptor and lock along with 13x7 twisted spoke all chromes they rusty but cleaning up nice 4 wheels 4 adaptors and 3 locks $100.00


did those come from ohio....


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

lone star said:


> did those come from ohio....


yes but if your woundering if theyre the set your boy came and looked at its not those are the ones on the coupe in the picture i got these cause i needed the adaptor and lock one of mine went bad i just got lucky that they matched up so close the 2 i cleaned up will be my spare and the one with the small curb ima cut and put into a 5th wheel









i can get u a closer pic if u wanna see one


----------



## lone star

no i talked to a guy and tried to get those wheels last winter but it was too cold and they were buried in snow to go out and get me pics


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

lone star said:


> no i talked to a guy and tried to get those wheels last winter but it was too cold and they were buried in snow to go out and get me pics


thats highly possable they where in hamilton ohio one of the westside guys had them i only spent maybe 10 mins in cleaning the 2 ive cleaned so far theyre still gonna need a little elbow grease but for what i paid and how clean theyre comming im super happy with them


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

cornbreadscaddy said:


> got my adaptor and lock along with 13x7 twisted spoke all chromes they rusty but cleaning up nice 4 wheels 4 adaptors and 3 locks $100.00


:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

cornbreadscaddy said:


> thats highly possable they where in hamilton ohio one of the westside guys had them i only spent maybe 10 mins in cleaning the 2 ive cleaned so far theyre still gonna need a little elbow grease but for what i paid and how clean theyre comming im super happy with them


yea same guy....they looked whooped i just wanted them for parts, but looks like they are cleaning up pretty nice.


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

lone star said:


> yea same guy....they looked whooped i just wanted them for parts, but looks like they are cleaning up pretty nice.


yeah i wouldnt have even gotten them if i didnt need the lock and adaptor really just needed the lock but it is always nice to have a spare and matching 5th wheel when u can


----------



## ABRAXASS

I need them two ear Knockoffs Cornbread! Cadi looks great with them "R's" by the way........


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

ABRAXASS said:


> I need them two ear Knockoffs Cornbread! Cadi looks great with them "R's" by the way........


ive only got the one its a lefty ide trade for a 3 prong claw if you got one would like to still have an orange chip though cause im gonna make a fith wheel out of one of them and the orange would look nice


----------



## lone star

ive got several of those orange and gold chips but mine have the 3d raised eagle. (not the screaming eagle).


----------



## feistybakergx71

great! how much would it cost me sir robinson for the whole set? i'm very interested. thank you!


----------



## feistybakergx71

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> How much you wanna spend on one:biggrin:





*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I have complete set of 15- Hole series 3 adapters & locks.. Hope you got some money.. These are irreplaceable since Roadster is no longer around.Pm if interested.. Will send pics!


Ooops! Sorry for the double post!

How much would it cost me for the whole set (hub + locks) sir Robinson? I'm very interested. thanks!


----------



## lone star

ttt


----------



## lone star

ttt


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

feistybakergx71 said:


> Ooops! Sorry for the double post!
> 
> How much would it cost me for the whole set (hub + locks) sir Robinson? I'm very interested. thanks!


I'd tryn hit you up.. no responce:nicoderm::wave:


----------



## lone star

heres an example of the "Roadster D's" that roadster started making towards the end of the roadstar line..

direct knock offs, using the usual adapter and spinners. no locks.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> heres an example of the "Roadster D's" that roadster started making towards the end of the roadstar line..
> 
> direct knock offs, using the usual adapter and spinners. no locks.


Nice Kenny........ Did your seta center gold's have that ingraved hub Roadster??


----------



## lone star

nosir, those are the first engrave roadster hubs ive ever seen. . they look like 100s....look nice.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> nosir, those are the first engrave roadster hubs ive ever seen. . they look like 100s....look nice.


 X2 First ever seen.. Very nice!!! considering i dont care for 100 spokes.. Lol


----------



## FPEREZII

*Any sets out there for sale?*


----------



## D-Cheeze

found these on craigslist and scooped them up for my jap rod honda ....small hub series 3 13x7 stadards with near new remington raised fat whites ...due was asking 450.00 but got them for 300.00 ...really only wanted the tires but the rims are hella clean with no curbs and only one had a tiny bit of rust ....did a quick clean and they look good ....dude had everything except 2 knock offs ...the two he had where engraved ....i ended up trading them to Ken ( lonestar) and getting some three wings from him .....gonna try and slap them on this weekend...here are some pics


----------



## D-Cheeze

here are the engraved 2 wings it came with ...


----------



## D-Cheeze

pic cleaned up with the 3 wings ( thanks lonestar) .....got that james bond gonna pop your tires k/o's ...lol lol


----------



## texasgold

D-Cheeze said:


> here are the engraved 2 wings it came with ...


i think i know why ken wanted the KOs....look at those titties


----------



## D-Cheeze

texasgold said:


> i think i know why ken wanted the KOs....look at those titties


lol


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

D-Cheeze said:


> found these on craigslist and scooped them up for my jap rod honda ....small hub series 3 13x7 stadards with near new remington raised fat whites ...due was asking 450.00 but got them for 300.00 ...really only wanted the tires but the rims are hella clean with no curbs and only one had a tiny bit of rust ....did a quick clean and they look good ....dude had everything except 2 knock offs ...the two he had where engraved ....i ended up trading them to Ken ( lonestar) and getting some three wings from him .....gonna try and slap them on this weekend...here are some pics


The front side of them hubz where the taper is look crazy:wow: Never seen series 3 hub's like dat:shocked:


----------



## D-Cheeze

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> The front side of them hubz where the taper is look crazy:wow: Never seen series 3 hub's like dat:shocked:


 Me neither .... seen more then a few sets of stars but all where 5 lug or 6 lug ..... The adapters are really small compared to all the others I have seen to .... I do remember small hub 4 and 5 lug stars and vaguely remember the hub difference because the patterns where so small


----------



## lone star

nice wheels...cant wait to put the engraved gold spinners on my car! :ugh:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> nice wheels...cant wait to put the engraved gold spinners on my car! :ugh:


 Perfect!!Now you can send me mine back trigga.. Lol .


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

D-Cheeze said:


> Me neither .... seen more then a few sets of stars but all where 5 lug or 6 lug ..... The adapters are really small compared to all the others I have seen to .... I do remember small hub 4 and 5 lug stars and vaguely remember the hub difference because the patterns where so small


Cool bro.. By the way nice fatty white's!!


----------



## ABRAXASS

FPEREZII said:


> *Any sets out there for sale?*


Yesssssss.............:wave:


----------



## santo89

Getting these for one c-note. but no knock offs. worth it? Roadstars by the way.


----------



## FPEREZII

ABRAXASS said:


> Yesssssss.............:wave:


Whatcha got bro?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## D-Cheeze

:twak: went to slap mine on this weekend and one is flat ....seals bad ....gonna drop it off tommarrow at wwk to get reasealed ...will try and install this weekend again


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

D-Cheeze said:


> :twak: went to slap mine on this weekend and one is flat ....seals bad ....gonna drop it off tommarrow at wwk to get reasealed ...will try and install this weekend again


SHWEEET:inout:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Still got my complete set of 
13x7 Rev 72 Spoke 
All Chrome Roadstar's Series 3 if anybody is interested PM... Oh......n they wrapped in brand new Marshal 155/80/13ww
$1000 Plus Shipping
Paypal Accepted


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

FPEREZII said:


> *Any sets out there for sale?*


Still got my set of 13x7 Rev 72 Spoke 
All Chrome Roadstar's Series 3 if anybody is interested PM... Oh......n they wrapped in brand new Marshal 155/80/13ww
$1000 Plus Shipping
Paypal Accepted​


----------



## lone star




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Still got my complete set of
> 13x7 Rev 72 Spoke
> All Chrome Roadstar's Series 3 if anybody is interested PM... Oh......n they wrapped in brand new Marshal 155/80/13ww
> $1000 Plus Shipping
> Paypal Accepted



"SPECIAL OFFER"
Free Shipping:boink: 
Offer for this weekend "ONLY"
Thanks For Looking!!!:h5:


----------



## AGUILAR3

pics? clean lips?


----------



## D-Cheeze

Finnally slapped them on today .... Bringing back 90's lowriding ...spokes on hondas ....lol


----------



## FPEREZII

I found a set of series one four lug all chromes, while on my Vegas vacation.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

AGUILAR3 said:


> pics? clean lips?


13x7 Rev 72 Spoke 
All Chrome Roadstar's
15 Hole 5-4.5/ 5-4.75/ 5-5 Adapt's
Fresh New Set a Marshal 155/80/13ww
Complete & Ready to Mobb
Highest Bidder take's these bitch's:yes:








Make Offer:boink:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

AGUILAR3 said:


> pics? clean lips?


----------



## lone star

FPEREZII said:


> I found a set of series one four lug all chromes, while on my Vegas vacation.


pawn stars?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> pawn stars?


DID YOU SEE THAT EPISODE TOO.. I KNEW THOSE WERE ROADSTAR'S


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> 13x7 Rev 72 Spoke
> All Chrome Roadstar's
> 15 Hole 5-4.5/ 5-4.75/ 5-5 Adapt's
> Fresh New Set a Marshal 155/80/13ww
> Complete & Ready to Mobb
> Highest Bidder take's these bitch's:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Offer:boink:


ill give you 200 homie..whats up??/ you know times is hard right now bout i could use those i got 2 dolly i could put those on... you know we roll homie..let me know i got that on paypal right now...let me know homie let me know:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Final Fantacy L.A. said:


> ill give you 200 homie..whats up??/ you know times is hard right now bout i could use those i got 2 dolly i could put those on... you know we roll homie..let me know i got that on paypal right now...let me know homie let me know:thumbsup:


:drama::nono:


----------



## lone star

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> DID YOU SEE THAT EPISODE TOO.. I KNEW THOSE WERE ROADSTAR'S


yea i saw that show. my friend saw them in the store last year, and my other homie told me they are still there, he was in the store yesterday. they are dusty as hell


----------



## lone star

im looking for some brown roadster eagles. with chrome or gold eagle. i dont know if roadster ever made brown eagles??? i thought they used to make rootbeer brown with gold eagles?


----------



## FPEREZII

Yep they are there. I saw them last night. But they are not complete. 2 are complete but spinner stuck on one. Then one only has the wheel and adapter, and the last one is the wheel only. So not even complete for parts. :-(


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

bump


----------



## Wicked Wayz

Anyone have an extra adapter?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wicked Wayz said:


> Anyone have an extra adapter?


left or right side.. what series & lug pattern??


----------



## ART LOKS

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> 13x7 Rev 72 Spoke
> All Chrome Roadstar's
> 15 Hole 5-4.5/ 5-4.75/ 5-5 Adapt's
> Fresh New Set a Marshal 155/80/13ww
> Complete & Ready to Mobb
> Highest Bidder take's these bitch's:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Offer:boink:


PM ME WITH A PRICE HOMIE,,, LOVE TO HAVE THESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


>


 HOW MUCH ON THE GOLD CAPS. I HAVE SOME CHROME IF WANT TO DO SOME TRADING PLUS MONEY.


----------



## smiley602

WHATS UP FELLAS I GOT THESE 14'S CAN I REPLACE THE BARREL WITH A CHINA BARREL OR WOULD IT HAVE TO BE A ROADSTER BRAND?


----------



## smiley602




----------



## smiley602




----------



## ABRAXASS

smiley602 said:


>


 You can use china barrels but the valve stem will be in a different spot. Roadsters have the valve hole in the middle of the barrel. Chinas have the hole close to the nipples.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

smiley602 said:


> WHATS UP FELLAS I GOT THESE 14'S CAN I REPLACE THE BARREL WITH A CHINA BARREL OR WOULD IT HAVE TO BE A ROADSTER BRAND?


You can get USA barrel's at GNC & who ever does your barrel swap jus have them drill the hole in the center the dish instead of like chingy's:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

in all honesty when u go to disassemble those wheels it will probably strip the nipples and spokes...so those will be shot. depending on how much rust is in the nipple.......in reality all you need is the HUBS ADAPTERS AND LOCKS to build a new wheel....using new dish, new spokes and nipples....it wont be a genuine roadster wheel, but it will be as close as you can get to it, and new. since no one makes these parts anymore....


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> in all honesty when u go to disassemble those wheels it will probably strip the nipples and spokes...so those will be shot. depending on how much rust is in the nipple.......in reality all you need is the HUBS ADAPTERS AND LOCKS to build a new wheel....using new dish, new spokes and nipples....it wont be a genuine roadster wheel, but it will be as close as you can get to it, and new. since no one makes these parts anymore....


:boink::thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602

THANKS FELLS THERE ARE NO LEAKS IN THE WHEELS JUST CURVED TO SHIT, I GUESS ILL JUST STRAITEN EM OUT AND PAINT THE BARREL AND THE GOLD SPOKES SAME COLOR AND LEAVE THE CHROME ONES CHROME I DONT HAVE RECENT PICS PICS BUT THEY DID CLEAN UP NICE  I DO NEED SOME OF THOSE KNOCK OFF CAPS THO ANY FOR SALE ?


----------



## smiley602

ABRAXASS said:


> You can use china barrels but the valve stem will be in a different spot. Roadsters have the valve hole in the middle of the barrel. Chinas have the hole close to the nipples.





*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> You can get USA barrel's at GNC & who ever does your barrel swap jus have them drill the hole in the center the dish instead of like chingy's:thumbsup:




THANKS GUYS I REALLY WANNA KEEP THE TWISTED AND DIAMOND CUT SPOKES AND I BELEIVE THE BACK SPOKES ARE BAMBOO STYLE? :dunno:IF I DO PAINT ILL POST UP PICS I REALLY DONT HAVE THE MONEY TO DO A BARREL SWAP AND REPLACE SPOKES  AND WHO IS GNC?


----------



## FPEREZII

smiley602 said:


> THANKS GUYS I REALLY WANNA KEEP THE TWISTED AND DIAMOND CUT SPOKES AND I BELEIVE THE BACK SPOKES ARE BAMBOO STYLE? :dunno:IF I DO PAINT ILL POST UP PICS I REALLY DONT HAVE THE MONEY TO DO A BARREL SWAP AND REPLACE SPOKES  AND WHO IS GNC?


Twisted spokes are hard to find. I would love to get a set myself. Does any one still make wheels with twisted spokes? :dunno:


----------



## lone star

FPEREZII said:


> Twisted spokes are hard to find. I would love to get a set myself. Does any one still make wheels with twisted spokes? :dunno:


i was trying to buy some twisted spokes and round nipples a few months back, had no luck finding any.


----------



## FPEREZII

lone star said:


> i was trying to buy some twisted spokes and round nipples a few months back, had no luck finding any.


:thumbsdown:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT....................................












$1150 SHIPPED 
WHEELS & TIRE'S 
COMPLETE WITH ALL ACC'S
PM IF INTERESTED:thumbsup:​


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> TTT....................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1150 SHIPPED
> WHEELS & TIRE'S
> COMPLETE WITH ALL ACC'S
> PM IF INTERESTED:thumbsup:​



:wave:TTT....................................


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

$1150 SHIPPED 
WHEELS & TIRE'S 
COMPLETE WITH ALL ACC'S
PM IF INTERESTED:thumbsup:​


----------



## lone star

had to go deep undercover to find these....i would say by far the most rare and hardest to find roadstar spinners ...


----------



## ABRAXASS

I'm calling first dibs on them two ear smooths Kenny...


----------



## lone star

:naughty:


----------



## D-Cheeze

you find all the good shit ......


lone star said:


> :naughty:


----------



## lone star

TTT FOR THEM ROADSTARS


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> TTT FOR THEM ROADSTARS


:nicoderm::fool2:


----------



## anythingonwhlz

*3 wing swept gold KOs x5*

$250 for all 5 plus shipping
Heres a set of 4 in great shape w/ some gold fading. 5th KO is a R/S with slight cosmetic damage on one swept due to battery acid.


----------



## 62ssrag

smiley602 said:


> THANKS GUYS I REALLY WANNA KEEP THE TWISTED AND DIAMOND CUT SPOKES AND I BELEIVE THE BACK SPOKES ARE BAMBOO STYLE? :dunno:IF I DO PAINT ILL POST UP PICS I REALLY DONT HAVE THE MONEY TO DO A BARREL SWAP AND REPLACE SPOKES  AND WHO IS GNC?


hey bro. i can have those roadstars rebuilt for you with correct parts. it would like having wwk rebuilding some og zenith of cambell. wont be cheap but would be correct. just throwing it out there.


----------



## lowlow83

how much 4 the 3 ear spiners????? i need a set of 4.....


----------



## Tony bigdog

TtfT


----------



## D-Cheeze

back ttt


----------



## Tony bigdog

TTT


----------



## CCC925

anythingonwhlz said:


> $250 for all 5 plus shipping
> Heres a set of 4 in great shape w/ some gold fading. 5th KO is a R/S with slight cosmetic damage on one swept due to battery acid.


need some spares can u pm me a price on the k offs with the burgundy chips, if u will seperate thanks


----------



## anythingonwhlz

65riviera said:


> need some spares can u pm me a price on the k offs with the burgundy chips, if u will seperate thanks[/QUOTE
> I PMd U


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=397475&stc=1&d=1322167973


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=397476&stc=1&d=1322168194


----------



## brn2ridelo

Just came across these 13x7s with tires gotta clean them up and ill post more pics they also have chrome adapters thinking about selling or trading them


----------



## ABRAXASS

brn2ridelo said:


> Just came across these 13x7s with tires gotta clean them up and ill post more pics they also have chrome adapters thinking about selling or trading them


WOW.....nice find, tires even look good.
PM me a price......


----------



## brn2ridelo

ABRAXASS said:


> WOW.....nice find, tires even look good.
> PM me a price......


Don't know for sure what I'm gona do with them don't know what there worth but if they clean up real good I just might put them on my glasshouse
they do have surface rust on them but they should clean up nicely ill post pics of them in the morning after I give them a bath


----------



## brn2ridelo

brn2ridelo said:


> Don't know for sure what I'm gona do with them don't know what there worth but if they clean up real good I just might put them on my glasshouse
> they do have surface rust on them but they should clean up nicely ill post pics of them in the morning after I give them a bath


After just a regular soap and water bath didn't come out to bad I ran out of wire wheel acid so the surface rust didn't realty come off but as soon as I order me some more ill post more pics


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

brn2ridelo said:


> After just a regular soap and water bath didn't come out to bad I ran out of wire wheel acid so the surface rust didn't realty come off but as soon as I order me some more ill post more pics


Round nipple's in tha house


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

brn2ridelo said:


> After just a regular soap and water bath didn't come out to bad I ran out of wire wheel acid so the surface rust didn't realty come off but as soon as I order me some more ill post more pics


Round nipple's in tha house!! TTT...


----------



## brn2ridelo

brn2ridelo said:


> After just a regular soap and water bath didn't come out to bad I ran out of wire wheel acid so the surface rust didn't realty come off but as soon as I order me some more ill post more pics


do they make a Zenith style knock off for these


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

brn2ridelo said:


> do they make a Zenith style knock off for these


Nope..tht wood be tight tho
hit me up if you wanna sell them hex caps


----------



## lone star

for what thosehex are hideous!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> for what thosehex are hideous!!!


lol @ hideous!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

lone star said:


> for what thosehex are hideous!!!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAA


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

lone star said:


> for what thosehex are hideous!!!


*X2........................................ *:rofl:


----------



## D-Cheeze

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...-lug-roadstars-complete-set.html#post14861184

fo sale


----------



## brn2ridelo

Looking for a set of 2 wing knock off


----------



## lowrivi1967

seen these,they're out in the IE
http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/2726595339.html


----------



## brn2ridelo

lone star said:


> had to go deep undercover to find these....i would say by far the most rare and hardest to find roadstar spinners ...


How much does a set like these run new or used


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

brn2ridelo said:


> How much does a set like these run new or used


im gonna make a freindly guess on this one & say $350-$400:happysad::thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> im gonna make a freindly guess on this one & say $350-$400:happysad::thumbsup:


Boy, your being "real friendly"......


----------



## brn2ridelo

brn2ridelo said:


>


not a fan of the hex style so looking to get some 2 wing instead


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

ABRAXASS said:


> Boy, your being "real friendly"......


Boy o boy Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

ABRAXASS said:


> Boy, your being "real friendly"......


Anyway,,, that probly what homie would want for them...
I was jus taking a guess "obviously" they not mine chriss come on now:happysad:


----------



## lone star

brn2ridelo said:


> How much does a set like these run new or used


ive only seen 1 other set of the knock off version in the past 10 years, and 1 set of the bolt on version since 1999



*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> im gonna make a freindly guess on this one & say $350-$400:happysad::thumbsup:


everything has a price



ABRAXASS said:


> Boy, your being "real friendly"......


lol



*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Anyway,,, that probly what homie would want for them...
> I was jus taking a guess "obviously" they not mine chriss come on now:happysad:


who knows where the nose goes when the doe's close


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> ive only seen 1 other set of the knock off version in the past 10 years, and 1 set of the bolt on version since 1999
> 
> 
> everything has a price
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> who knows where the nose goes when the doe's close


lol...


----------



## lone star

uhhhhhhh


----------



## ABRAXASS

lone star said:


> ive only seen 1 other set of the knock off version in the past 10 years, and 1 set of the bolt on version since 1999
> 
> There's two sets here locally but these guys don't want to come off
> of them.......


----------



## lone star

ABRAXASS said:


> lone star said:
> 
> 
> 
> ive only seen 1 other set of the knock off version in the past 10 years, and 1 set of the bolt on version since 1999
> 
> There's two sets here locally but these guys don't want to come off
> of them.......
Click to expand...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

if only these were closer 

sick ass rims!!!

http://tucson.craigslist.org/pts/2706507378.html


----------



## ABRAXASS

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> if only these were closer
> 
> sick ass rims!!!
> 
> http://tucson.craigslist.org/pts/2706507378.html


Perfect for that Nissan Hardbody or Sentra


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> uhhhhhhh


U Swervin off them Tall B BL's...lol


----------



## lowrivi1967

just scored these,no adapters,locks or KO's,but since I've got another 3 sets,my other adapters work,some of the gold faded and little rust here and there,but for $150,ain't bitchin'


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

lowrivi1967 said:


> just scored these,no adapters,locks or KO's,but since I've got another 3 sets,my other adapters work,some of the gold faded and little rust here and there,but for $150,ain't bitchin'


those are nice !!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lowrivi1967 said:


> just scored these,no adapters,locks or KO's,but since I've got another 3 sets,my other adapters work,some of the gold faded and little rust here and there,but for $150,ain't bitchin'


Dang benny... Nice score!!


----------



## lone star

lowrivi1967 said:


> just scored these,no adapters,locks or KO's,but since I've got another 3 sets,my other adapters work,some of the gold faded and little rust here and there,but for $150,ain't bitchin'


nice score!


----------



## chongo1

hell ya gonna look good on my wagon lol


----------



## lone star

ttt


----------



## Lil_Rob00

So I have a deal pending with some rims here where I live. the guy has all four rims but only two adapters and locks and no knock offs. Whats the likely hood of finding the other two adapters and locks and all four knock offs. I really want to get them but dont want to spend the money if I cant find what I need. So how has what laying around?


----------



## lowrivi1967

Lil_Rob00 said:


> So I have a deal pending with some rims here where I live. the guy has all four rims but only two adapters and locks and no knock offs. Whats the likely hood of finding the other two adapters and locks and all four knock offs. I really want to get them but dont want to spend the money if I cant find what I need. So how has what laying around?


hit up homie here for adapters,as for locks and KO's :dunno:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/297688-roadstar-adapters.html
took me a better part of a 1 1/2 years to complete my KO sets,they do pop up here


----------



## brn2ridelo

Lil_Rob00 said:


> So I have a deal pending with some rims here where I live. the guy has all four rims but only two adapters and locks and no knock offs. Whats the likely hood of finding the other two adapters and locks and all four knock offs. I really want to get them but dont want to spend the money if I cant find what I need. So how has what laying around?


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/297688-roadstar-adapters.html

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...star-3-wing-swep-gold-knock-offs-w-chips.html


----------



## lowrivi1967

Tucson
http://tucson.craigslist.org/pts/2706507378.html
Pueblo-Dually's

http://pueblo.craigslist.org/pts/2704740942.html
Orange County
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/for/2719972654.html


----------



## lone star

those duallly wheels are pretty rare


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> those duallly wheels are pretty rare


Yea..
There was sombody on here looking for a set of these not to long ago


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

http://visalia.craigslist.org/pts/2741340007.html


----------



## brn2ridelo

Orange County
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/for/2719972654.html[/QUOTE]

You see the k-off


----------



## D-Cheeze

brn2ridelo said:


> Orange County
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/for/2719972654.html


You see the k-off[/QUOTE]

never seen stars with a zenif k/o ....


----------



## brn2ridelo

D-Cheeze said:


> You see the k-off


never seen stars with a zenif k/o ....[/QUOTE]
Don't think there Roadstars


----------



## lowrivi1967

brn2ridelo said:


> never seen stars with a zenif k/o ....


Don't think there Roadstars[/QUOTE]
Roadster used a china adapter towards the end,was a cheaper cost of regular Roadstars,I know a homie here with those same style wheels with "Roadster" logo engraved on the KO


----------



## ABRAXASS

Roadster Ds........


----------



## lone star

still good wheels imo....heavy knock offs, not cheap


----------



## 62ssrag

the first run of the roadster d'z where made in america towards the end they're chinas.


----------



## brn2ridelo

lone star said:


> still good wheels imo....heavy knock offs, not cheap


















wish i could find ones that would fit my rims


----------



## ABRAXASS

brn2ridelo said:


> View attachment 405597
> 
> View attachment 405598
> 
> 
> wish i could find ones that would fit my rims


Me too. I've found some, but he no sell.
Que lastima


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

HEY FELLA'S.....
I'M LOOKING FOR ROADSTAR HEX STYLE
KO'S NEW & OR USED..
NEED 1 LEFT SIDE WITH NO INGRAVED LOGO LIKE SHOWN BELOW AND WILL 
CONSIDER OTHER'S WITH OR W/O 
"ROADSTER WHEELS" LOGO


PLZ REPLY OR SEND PM 
PAYPAL READY
THANKS!!!



























MADE IN USA!:thumbsup:








MADE IN CHINA:thumbsdown:


----------



## brn2ridelo

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> HEY FELLA'S.....
> I'M LOOKING FOR ROADSTAR HEX STYLE
> KO'S NEW & OR USED..
> NEED 1 LEFT SIDE WITH NO INGRAVED LOGO LIKE SHOWN BELOW AND WILL
> CONSIDER OTHER'S WITH OR W/O "ROADSTER WHEELS" LOGO
> LOGO
> 
> PLZ REPLY OR SEND PM
> PAYPAL READY
> THANKS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADE IN USA!:thumbsup:
> 
> MADE IN CHINA:thumbsdown:


Can't see pics


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

brn2ridelo said:


> Can't see pics


FIXED...TTT


----------



## brn2ridelo

Finally put those Roadstars on my glasshouse


----------



## lowrivi1967

brn2ridelo said:


> Finally put those Roadstars on my glasshouse



:worship:


----------



## ABRAXASS

brn2ridelo said:


> Finally put those Roadstars on my glasshouse


Man that looks good bro. 
Is that on the stock rear end?


----------



## brn2ridelo

ABRAXASS said:


> Man that looks good bro.
> Is that on the stock rear end?


yes on a stock rear end


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

brn2ridelo said:


> Finally put those Roadstars on my glasshouse


Round Nipple's.........:fool2::thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Round Nipple's.........:fool2::thumbsup:


Have you hit him up for his Hex's yet Nick


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

ABRAXASS said:


> Have you hit him up for his Hex's yet Nick


:yes::biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo

ABRAXASS said:


> Have you hit him up for his Hex's yet Nick


for the hideous hex......lol. yea maybe after the holidays we can work out a deal on some 2 wings for trade


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

brn2ridelo said:


> for the hideous hex......lol. yea maybe after the holidays we can work out a deal on some 2 wings for trade


:biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo

do all k-offs interchange between the series 1-2-3


----------



## ABRAXASS

brn2ridelo said:


> do all k-offs interchange between the series 1-2-3


Yes Sir.......


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

ABRAXASS said:


> *LOCKS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Series I, Series II, and Series III.
> Face wise, all the locks are identiccal. This is why all knock offs fit all Series.
> But notice how much smaller the diameter of the backside threads on the Series III
> are compared to the other series
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Series I and II appear to be identical, but..........
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *......look at the difference between Series I/II vs Series III.
> Notice how the outermost circumfrence of the Series I/II has a slight curve
> while Series III has a very deep valley and thicker edge to accomplish this.


Dropping Some Knowledge I see


----------



## ABRAXASS

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Dropping Some Knowledge I see


Tu sabes, Tu sabes....


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT...


----------



## brn2ridelo

TTT


----------



## rider1Vlife

LOOKING REAL GOOD!!!!!! CAN I HAVE MY 3/4 inch BREAKER BAR BACK......LOL 


brn2ridelo said:


> Finally put those Roadstars on my glasshouse


----------



## brn2ridelo

rider1Vlife said:


> LOOKING REAL GOOD!!!!!! CAN I HAVE MY 3/4 inch BREAKER BAR BACK......LOL


lol.....its chillin in the back seat


----------



## 925rider

lots of good info


----------



## 83lowlow

Who fixes roadstars in cali?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

83lowlow said:


> Who fixes roadstars in cali?


PM Sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

83lowlow said:


> Who fixes roadstars in cali?


WIRE WHEEL KING


----------



## 83lowlow

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> PM Sent


Pm sent


----------



## 83lowlow

D-Cheeze said:


> WIRE WHEEL KING


Thanks D-cheeze for the info


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

83lowlow said:


> Pm sent


You will need to find two new hubz first bro..Pm Sent
Lmk..


----------



## misterslick

graham said:


> View attachment 344391
> 
> 
> look how those spinners sit just a little bit furthur out


Thats what i like about these wheels! Is there any other wheels that have this same look?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

misterslick said:


> Thats what i like about these wheels! Is there any other wheels that have this same look?


:nono:....only starz:biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati

Too bad the offset of the adapters suck....looks like your whites walls are on there way to becoming 2" whites ....looks good though..


----------



## brn2ridelo

DanielDucati said:


> Too bad the offset of the adapters suck....looks like your whites walls are on there way to becoming 2" whites ....looks good though..


Thinking about selling theses rims don't know what there worth so make offers possible trade for a set of 155/80/13 or 175/70/14 whitewall tires or maybe a set of 5.20s in either size


----------



## ABRAXASS

brn2ridelo said:


> Thinking about selling theses rims don't know what there worth so make offers possible trade for a set of 155/80/13 or 175/70/14 whitewall tires or maybe a set of 5.20s in either size


Is that dirt on them spokes or chipped off chrome Bro?
I'm interested.....


----------



## brn2ridelo

ABRAXASS said:


> Is that dirt on them spokes or chipped off chrome Bro?
> I'm interested.....


Surface rust I have it almost gone just a bit more elbow grease
Tires will be taken off there no good dry rotted ill remove them tomorrow


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

brn2ridelo said:


> Thinking about selling theses rims don't know what there worth so make offers possible trade for a set of 155/80/13 or 175/70/14 whitewall tires or maybe a set of 5.20s in either size


Get at me:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Get at me:biggrin::thumbsup:





ABRAXASS said:


> Is that dirt on them spokes or chipped off chrome Bro?
> I'm interested.....


Best offer


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

brn2ridelo said:


> Best offer


I pm you my #...give me call or txt.. we can work somthin out


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

brn2ridelo said:


> Thinking about selling theses rims don't know what there worth so make offers possible trade for a set of 155/80/13 or 175/70/14 whitewall tires or maybe a set of 5.20s in either size


TTT


----------



## brn2ridelo

brn2ridelo said:


> Finally put those Roadstars on my glasshouse


did i mention the had chrome adapters


----------



## brn2ridelo

brn2ridelo said:


> did i mention the had chrome adapters












ok got a few inertested people:shocked: but only 2 offers both with trade for a new set of tires
best offer takes them:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

brn2ridelo said:


> ok got a few inertested people:shocked: but only 2 offers both with trade for a new set of tires
> best offer takes them:thumbsup::biggrin:


interesting


----------



## brn2ridelo

brn2ridelo said:


> did i mention the had chrome adapters





brn2ridelo said:


> ok got a few inertested people:shocked: but only 2 offers both with trade for a new set of tires
> best offer takes them:thumbsup::biggrin:


these sumabitches are heavy as fuck with the adapters installed so shipping might be an issue


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

brn2ridelo said:


> these sumabitches are heavy as fuck with the adapters installed so shipping might be an issue


Box em up..ill take em
I have an acct w fedex shouldn be too bad


----------



## D-Cheeze

Just picked these up ....really only wanted the tires .....if any one want sOme 4 lug reverse 13's that are pretty clean ....have rims ,locks and adapters only 

http://monterey.craigslist.org/pts/2733933666.html


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

D-Cheeze said:


> Just picked these up ....really only wanted the tires .....if any one want sOme 4 lug reverse 13's that are pretty clean ....have rims ,locks and adapters only
> 
> http://monterey.craigslist.org/pts/2733933666.html


Ho much?


----------



## D-Cheeze

i would take 150.00 + shipping .....only cause i had to drive 3 hours to get them and take the tires off

the locks alone are woth at least 150.00


----------



## lowrivi1967

D-Cheeze said:


> i would take 150.00 + shipping .....only cause i had to drive 3 hours to get them and take the tires off
> 
> the locks alone are woth at least 150.00


damn,if they still around next week I'll take them


----------



## 925rider

pm sent rich


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lowrivi1967 said:


> damn,if they still around next week I'll take them


Im coo.. they all yours homie:thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS

brn2ridelo said:


> ok got a few inertested people:shocked: but only 2 offers both with trade for a new set of tires
> best offer takes them:thumbsup::biggrin:


I'm bowing out of the race Bro.
Good luck on the sale.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

ABRAXASS said:


> I'm bowing out of the race Bro.
> Good luck on the sale.


:biggrin::x:Thanxz carnal...


----------



## brn2ridelo

brn2ridelo said:


> ok got a few inertested people:shocked: but only 2 offers both with trade for a new set of tires
> best offer takes them:thumbsup::biggrin:


sold sold sold


----------



## lowrivi1967

D-Cheeze said:


> i would take 150.00 + shipping .....only cause i had to drive 3 hours to get them and take the tires off
> 
> the locks alone are woth at least 150.00





*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Im coo.. they all yours homie:thumbsup:


:biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lowrivi1967 said:


> :biggrin:


HEY BENNY YOU KNOW THEM LOCKS ARE WORTHLESS TO LARGE HUB ACC'S I HOPE.. BUT IF YOU GOTTA 4LUGGER YOUR GONNA BE ROLLIN HARD G:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## lowrivi1967

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> HEY BENNY YOU KNOW THEM LOCKS ARE WORTHLESS TO LARGE HUB ACC'S I HOPE.. BUT IF YOU GOTTA 4LUGGER YOUR GONNA BE ROLLIN HARD G:biggrin::thumbsup:


oh yeah,already got a set of the small hubbed 13's,but the wheels need restored,and besides couldn't pass these up at the price


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lowrivi1967 said:


> oh yeah,already got a set of the small hubbed 13's,but the wheels need restored,and besides couldn't pass these up at the price


X2 YES GOOD PRICE AND THEY LOOK TO BE CLEEEEEAN ASWELL:biggrin: 
NICE SCORE HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM

http://elpaso.en.craigslist.org/pts/2804565117.html


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

BLVDBROUGHAM said:


> http://elpaso.en.craigslist.org/pts/2804565117.html


:biggrin:NICE!


----------



## PEDRO-DVAID

YES THE LOCKING SYSTEM WAS THE BEST THAT I HAVE EVER SEEN, I JUST SOLD A BRAND NEW SET IN THE BOX FROM 1996, THAT I GOT FOR A B-DAY GIFT BACK THEN.. THEY COST MY WIFE $2,400.00. GOLD CENTERS 100 SPOKE. TWO AND THREE FLUTED KNOCKOFFS. REAL GOLD PLATED. WHEN I SOLD THEM 16 YEARS LATER, FROM THE DAY I GOT THEM THEY LOOKED AS THEY DID WHEN SHE GAVE THEM TO ME.. I NOW THINK ABOUT IT "THEM" AND I SHOULD OF NEVER SOLD THEM, BUT MY GRAND-BABY. COMES FIRST. WELL I GOT FOR THE WHOLE PACKACE,A TOTAL OF $1,450.00 A LOSS. BUT YES ONE OF THE BEST WHEEL EVER MADE. TO BAD THEY STOPED PRODUCING THEM.. SOME DAY I MAY TRY TO FIND A NICE SET.


----------



## 925rider

I was tring to peice a set together..decided to part out what i have..everything all together or by peice..resonable offers please


what i have

3 100 spoke round nips all chrome 13x7...great spares

2 left adapters uni 5 lug

2 left large hub locks

1 left cap

1 right 5 uni adapter


----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider




----------



## 925rider

1st rim


----------



## 925rider

center rim


----------



## 925rider

far right rim


----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## lone star

they are on backwards on wrapped w envy, i never understood that.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> they are on backwards on wrapped w envy, i never understood that.


Frickin weird...


----------



## ABRAXASS

Why has Pat Marchisset posted in everyother wheel forum, but not this one dedicated to ROADSTARS???
Hmmmmm...........


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

ABRAXASS said:


> Why has Pat Marchisset posted in everyother wheel forum, but not this one dedicated to ROADSTARS???
> Hmmmmm...........


lol


----------



## OGUNLIMITED

I HAVE CUSTOMER SET OF SERIES II ROADSTERS. NEED ADAPTERS AND KNOCK OFFS.PLEASE CALL 206-824-6569


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

I NEED A 72 ALL CHROME 13 FOR A BOOTY KIT FO THIS SKANKYHOE....


----------



## bullet one

what series are deez


----------



## ABRAXASS

bullet one said:


> what series are deez


Nice.....


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

bullet one said:


> what series are deez


SERIES II:thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

bullet one said:


> what series are deez


These are clean....


----------



## lone star

look like 4 luggers....another win for the wonderful engineering.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

4LUGGER NUTT HUGGER 4 DORR WHORRE TOO BADD NO 2DOOR :dunno:SOMEONE WILL NEED THEMS THO~!!


----------



## bullet one

bullet one said:


> what series are deez


 they might be for sale


----------



## johnnie65

Nice set bullet!


----------



## spanks82regal

i need series III adapters anybody got any let me know


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Any one intrested on some 15x10 R's light rust all chrome with all acc 5 lug series III


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Idk how to post pictures any of you homies wanna help i can send pictures by txt or email


----------



## ABRAXASS

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Idk how to post pictures any of you homies wanna help i can send pictures by txt or email


Are you selling or just sharing?


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Sell or trade for some 14x7 or bigger x7


ABRAXASS said:


> Are you selling or just sharing?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT FOR STAR'S


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

OK HERE ARE SOME NOW REMEMBER THIS ARE IN RUFF SHAPE WITH THE RUST BUT MOST DO COME OFF!






ONE K/O WING IS BROKEN


----------



## aztecsef1

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> View attachment 473710
> OK HERE ARE SOME NOW REMEMBER THIS ARE IN RUFF SHAPE WITH THE RUST BUT MOST DO COME OFF!
> View attachment 473694
> ONE K/O WING IS BROKEN



Nice!!! What u looking for homie? I have 16x9 Dayton's


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Well i would trade for anything thats 14 or bigger but they must be x7's


aztecsef1 said:


> Nice!!! What u looking for homie? I have 16x9 Dayton's


----------



## Ninawiththe84Cutlass

CCC925 said:


> need some spares can u pm me a price on the k offs with the burgundy chips, if u will seperate thanks


Hey do u have any knockoffs like these ones ?? Thier perrtty clean .


----------



## Ninawiththe84Cutlass

lone star said:


>


How much for ur sel of gold knockoffs ??


----------



## Ninawiththe84Cutlass

lone star said:


>


How much for ur gold plated knockoffs ??


----------



## k louie

Thanks for the info I bought a all chrome set from a vato for the tires !! Had no idea what kind of rim it was they don't have addapters or k/0 they look good ill post pics maybe someone on here will trade me a set of gold Dayton 3 ways for them


----------



## chevybomber

Here you go fellas, picked these up around 95-96, brand new can't remember. Had them made for my 1941 Chevy "El Assesino", 6 lug 5.5, 13x7 up front and 13 standards in the rear. They been sittin for approx. 12 yrs. in the attic pretty close to new condition. Gold still hold up good and the chrome is great. I wish this company was still making wheels they really set the standard while they where being made in the U S A, Good to see the old stuff is still valued. Designed to fit (1936-49) Chevy 6 lug wheels.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

TTT Trade for some Ds or Zs make a offer or a use hydro set up...



SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> View attachment 473710
> OK HERE ARE SOME NOW REMEMBER THIS ARE IN RUFF SHAPE WITH THE RUST BUT MOST DO COME OFF!
> View attachment 473694
> ONE K/O WING IS BROKEN


----------



## lowrivi1967

chevybomber said:


> Here you go fellas, picked these up around 95-96, brand new can't remember. Had them made for my 1941 Chevy "El Assesino", 6 lug 5.5, 13x7 up front and 13 standards in the rear. They been sittin for approx. 12 yrs. in the attic pretty close to new condition. Gold still hold up good and the chrome is great. I wish this company was still making wheels they really set the standard while they where being made in the U S A, Good to see the old stuff is still valued. Designed to fit (1936-49) Chevy 6 lug wheels.


:worship:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I remember I had a set of roadstars back in the day. But I would get clowned on because I broke a few wings on the ko. So I gave them away when I first had a lowlow, which was 13 yrs ago. I regret it now


----------



## k louie

HERE THEY ARE NOT DEEP DISH THOUGH. NO CURB RASH CHROME LOOKS GOOD. NO ADAPTERS OR K/O. MAKE ME AN OFFER WANT A GOOD SET OF GOLD SPINERS DAYTON STYLE


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

there's a set for sale on Fresno cl. If u want them Lmk I can help a lil out.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

http://fresno.craigslist.org/bab/2981636581.html


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ok found a set of 13 roadster chrome rims with no adapters,so these need the roadster adapters and knock offs? i cant use any from other brands


----------



## lone star

64 CRAWLING said:


> ok found a set of 13 roadster chrome rims with no adapters,so these need the roadster adapters and knock offs? i cant use any from other brands


good luck. its hard to find stuff. better off buying a complete set for about 700ish


----------



## wiresandtires

chevybomber said:


> Here you go fellas, picked these up around 95-96, brand new can't remember. Had them made for my 1941 Chevy "El Assesino", 6 lug 5.5, 13x7 up front and 13 standards in the rear. They been sittin for approx. 12 yrs. in the attic pretty close to new condition. Gold still hold up good and the chrome is great. I wish this company was still making wheels they really set the standard while they where being made in the U S A, Good to see the old stuff is still valued. Designed to fit (1936-49) Chevy 6 lug wheels.


Hit me up with a price 562 213 2556


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

lone star said:


> good luck. its hard to find stuff. better off buying a complete set for about 700ish


well he did ended up having them,str8 come up


----------



## lone star

are they 8 holes adapters??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i think the a 4-100, not the right adapter for chevy or lacs it came of a mustang pattern,thats the only downfall, any 1 want to trade adapters?


----------



## lone star

U cant trade adapters boss...those are small hubs


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

so theres no why to get them on a chevy or lac pattern?


----------



## Dylante63

lol


----------



## lowdeville

64 CRAWLING said:


> so theres no why to get them on a chevy or lac pattern?


:roflmao:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

64 CRAWLING said:


> well he did ended up having them,str8 come up


Yea like lone said them small hubz make em worthless...but oll give you some cash for them hidious hex caps...Pm me
Thanks!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

shit dont bother me non they were basically free lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

aint knew that but good info,learn somethin all the time,so they wont fit a lincoln? the guy said it was on his mustang


----------



## lone star

Some mustangs were 4 lugs...


----------



## lone star

Are 3 of those hex blanks? Never seen blanks. Seen scripts and chip recessed but no blanks


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

the rare stuff,but they all gone now everything


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

IF YOUR INTERESTED I NEED ONE FOR A BOOTY KIT PM ME SHIPPED PRICE WITH THE ROADSTER HEX NOT THE BLANK ONE~
THANKS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

the rims and everythang already gone!!:naughty:


----------



## spanks82regal

*for sale*

got these roadsters for sale there size 16 clean no rust or scrapes gold nipples need the adapters theres series III if you need more pics pm me


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

spanks82regal said:


> got these roadsters for sale there size 16 clean no rust or scrapes gold nipples need the adapters theres series III if you need more pics pm me


I lnw you said no adapters but do you have any of the other hardware like locks & ko's..lmk pm


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Whats the best offer for my adapters n locks....


spanks82regal said:


> got these roadsters for sale there size 16 clean no rust or scrapes gold nipples need the adapters theres series III if you need more pics pm me


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

*TTT:inout:*


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

:inout:


----------



## D-Cheeze

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/3082200163.html

found these ...not mine


----------



## 925rider

I still have two of these rims avail











and two large hub left side locks


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

who this be?Nice homie


----------



## D-Cheeze

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> who this be?Nice homie


Lol my Honda


----------



## trakster626

D-Cheeze said:


> Lol my Honda


There 100 spokes right?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

$30 ea set free shipping or 4 sets for $100 free shipping


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SouthSideCustoms said:


> $30 ea set free shipping or 4 sets for $100 free shipping


----------



## SPOOK82

SouthSideCustoms said:


> $30 ea set free shipping
> or 4 sets for $100 free shipping[/QUOTE pm sent


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> $30 ea set free shipping or 4 sets for $100 free shipping


 here is my palpal info if its easy for the ones that want to pay [email protected] leave description of the sets you need if some one needs more than 4 sets i can give a better deal pm me or text 6196386573 i have 120 set available thanks again


----------



## SPOOK82

SouthSideCustoms said:


> here is my palpal info if its easy for the ones that want to pay [email protected] leave description of the sets you need if some one needs more than 4 sets i can give a better deal pm me or text 6196386573 i have 120 set available thanks again


payment sent


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

nice gold mota leaf:biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

COLORS AVAILABLE all are metal just the gold and red are plastic (gold and red not screaming ) those are $10 pluss shipping


----------



## UCETAH

center gold roadstars with twisted spokes for sale $299 obo + shipping in utah 84084 tires are no good missing knock offs have adapters & locking tool


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Looking for a set of Roadster knock offs anyone have any for sale? Gold or chrome doesnt matter!


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood

SouthSideCustoms said:


> COLORS AVAILABLE all are metal just the gold and red are plastic (gold and red not screaming ) those are $10 pluss shipping


Price on orange


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood




----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood

Any input on these. They have a roadster stamp on hub


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

sick_AZ_fleetwood said:


> Price on orange


no orange


----------



## lone star

sick_AZ_fleetwood said:


> Any input on these. They have a roadster stamp on hub


Those were called 'roadster d's'. They were a direct ko line made by roadster. I had a center gold set back in 1998. I think they made them from like 97 to 2000ish.


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood

lone star said:


> Those were called 'roadster d's'. They were a direct ko line made by roadster. I had a center gold set back in 1998. I think they made them from like 97 to 2000ish.


So they are us made ?


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood

What was the original knock off for roadster d'z?


----------



## lone star

Not sure if usa made? My kos were shark fin 2 prong recessed for chip. They were also heavy like dayton spinners.


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood

Coo, thanks for the input.


----------



## D-Cheeze

trakster626 said:


> There 100 spokes right?


Yeah ... There for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## trakster626

Where can i get mine fixed


----------



## trakster626




----------



## 925rider

925rider said:


> I still have two of these rims avail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and two large hub left side locks


:dunno: anyone need a spare...


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

I have a set of adapters n locks with the key seriesIII im looking to sell give me your best offer....5 lug universal all 4 adapters and locks looking to get 250-200 need them gone this weeken 
Or will sell the 15' rims with adapters for 300 let me know asap.!


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

TTT !



SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> I have a set of adapters n locks with the key seriesIII im looking to sell give me your best offer....5 lug universal all 4 adapters and locks looking to get 250-200 need them gone this weeken
> Or will sell the 15' rims with adapters for 300 let me know asap.!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

D-Cheeze said:


>



TTT FOR ROADSTARS


----------



## bullet one

13x7 5 lug good for cores comes with adapter n locks $160


----------



## ABRAXASS

bullet one said:


> 13x7 5 lug good for cores comes with adapter n locks $160


Good deal right here......


----------



## chevy9585

bullet one said:


> 13x7 5 lug good for cores comes with adapter n locks $160


what happen to the pic or is it just my coumputer ?


----------



## bullet one

bullet one said:


> 13x7 5 lug good for cores comes with adapter n locks $160


----------



## bullet one

bullet one said:


> 13x7 5 lug good for cores comes with adapter n locks $160


----------



## bullet one

chevy9585 said:


> what happen to the pic or is it just my coumputer ?


----------



## johnnie65

trakster626 said:


>




WHAT SERIES ARE THESE?


----------



## ABRAXASS

Series 1 ^^^^


----------



## bullet one

bullet one said:


> bullet one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 13x7 5 lug good for cores comes with adapter n locks $160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $140 need them gone
Click to expand...


----------



## touchdowntodd

those would b coo to redo .. id like to get em done .. hmmmm


----------



## brn2ridelo

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Roadster-Wh...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4168038fde&vxp=mtr


















sick_AZ_fleetwood said:


> What was the original knock off for roadster d'z?


----------



## bullet one

touchdowntodd said:


> those would b coo to redo .. id like to get em done .. hmmmm


Let me know n I'll cut them up n ship u da hubs n adapter


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT


----------



## lone star

i know of a set of those roadster d knock offs, new old stock, but they look just like chinas but they are heavy like dayton spinners...solid.


----------



## 62ssrag

post backside pics of the knockoffs any roadster markingd?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Prolly not...the entry level roadster ko's for the "Roadster Dzz" came in on the boat however were still more heavy than todays china ko's

TTT


----------



## binky79

SouthSideCustoms said:


> $30 ea set free shipping or 4 sets for $100 free shipping


what color is middle row far right? can u send me a close up pic?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Looks like burnt orange


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

binky79 said:


> what color is middle row far right? can u send me a close up pic?


 black and chrome


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> COLORS AVAILABLE all are metal just the gold and red are plastic (gold and red not screaming ) those are $10 pluss shipping


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> COLORS AVAILABLE all are metal just the gold and red are plastic (gold and red not screaming ) those are $10 pluss shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found 2 sets of red and gold eagle metal chips (not screaming eagle )
Click to expand...


----------



## binky79

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> COLORS AVAILABLE all are metal just the gold and red are plastic (gold and red not screaming ) those are $10 pluss shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for the burnt orange color ones between the red and blue ones. are they metal
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

binky79 said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> how much for the burnt orange color ones between the red and blue ones. are they metal
> 
> 
> 
> they are metal and the ones you ask are gold
Click to expand...


----------



## brn2ridelo

post backside pics of the knockoffs any roadster markingd?


----------



## binky79

Anyone have a 13x7 bolt on with gold nipples need one


----------



## johnnie65

Looking for a set of k/o spinners for roadstars. Any chrome ones would be fine. Lmk what's out there.


----------



## D-Cheeze

brn2ridelo said:


> post backside pics of the knockoffs any roadster markingd?
> 
> View attachment 515353
> View attachment 515354


i got the same k/o's on my siverado ....nice not cheap like the new china stuff


----------



## binky79

need one like this to complete a mint set anyone have one?


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

binky79 said:


> need one like this to complete a mint set anyone have one?
> 
> View attachment 517027


 I HAVE A BRAND NEW NEVER MOUNTED 14 INCH ONE BUT ITS ALL CHROME


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

View attachment 518701
I HAVE THESE I NEED TO SELL..I HAVE ALL FOUR THE SAME CONDITION ONES JUST MISSING A CENTER CHIP...OR IF SOMEONE HAS ONE ILL BUY IT


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

bayarea65ssdroptop said:


> View attachment 518701
> I HAVE THESE I NEED TO SELL..I HAVE ALL FOUR THE SAME CONDITION ONES JUST MISSING A CENTER CHIP...OR IF SOMEONE HAS ONE ILL BUY IT


Pm'd you back....Sold!!


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Pm'd you back....Sold!!


i got your message


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

i sent you one back


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

mine are super super clean n never been redone..my homeboy bought them brandnew back in the day n babied them...they were his coffee table in his living room for years after he got out of lowriding! n ive taking very good care of them to never been rusty or anything...they shine like they just came out the box


----------



## 7garcia7

bayarea65ssdroptop said:


> mine are super super clean n never been redone..my homeboy bought them brandnew back in the day n babied them...they were his coffee table in his living room for years after he got out of lowriding! n ive taking very good care of them to never been rusty or anything...they shine like they just came out the box


How much??? What size wheels and what do they fit


----------



## raystrey

have a new set of 13x7 that were never mounted. rims only. how much is a set going for?

at this point either sell rims of find the adapters/knockoffs . not sure which way to go


----------



## ABRAXASS

raystrey said:


> have a new set of 13x7 that were never mounted. rims only. how much is a set going for?
> 
> at this point either sell rims of find the adapters/knockoffs . not sure which way to go


Pm sent......


----------



## 84cutlass209

My 13 inch roadstars


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

84cutlass209 said:


> My 13 inch roadstars


Nice sporter...far from a star tho


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

Looking for anybody mostly around the san jose or bayarea or if have too the central cost or central valley looking for a clean set of 13x7 72 spokes all chrome deepdish roadstars with 5 lug or unaversal adappters with the locking system plz let me know if anybody has any for sale thank you


----------



## Elco

am looking for a set of knock off for my roadstar chrome or gold


----------



## binky79

bayarea65ssdroptop said:


> I HAVE A BRAND NEW NEVER MOUNTED 14 INCH ONE BUT ITS ALL CHROME


thanks but they are 13's


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> Looking for anybody mostly around the san jose or bayarea or if have too the central cost or central valley looking for a clean set of 13x7 72 spokes all chrome deepdish roadstars with 5 lug or unaversal adappters with the locking system plz let me know if anybody has any for sale thank you


i have a set im in the bay


----------



## Llerenas1960s

bayarea65ssdroptop said:


> i have a set im in the bay


you still have the rims for sale


----------



## johnnie65

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> Looking for anybody mostly around the san jose or bayarea or if have too the central cost or central valley looking for a clean set of 13x7 72 spokes all chrome deepdish roadstars with 5 lug or unaversal adappters with the locking system plz let me know if anybody has any for sale thank you


I have a set of 5. 4 all chrome and 1 w/ painted spokes. Have 4 adapters 5 lug 5x4.75. Fits impalas and full size gm cars. Located in fresno, ca. Have only 1 spinner.


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

johnnie65 said:


> I have a set of 5. 4 all chrome and 1 w/ painted spokes. Have 4 adapters 5 lug 5x4.75. Fits impalas and full size gm cars. Located in fresno, ca. Have only 1 spinner.



thats coo


----------



## LURCH63

Just how hard are these to find and how much could a complete set of 72 spoke 14s in good shape be had for?


----------



## ABRAXASS

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Just how hard are these to find and how much could a complete set of 72 spoke 14s in good shape be had for?


Used set scale 1- 10:
1-2: 0- $100
3-4: $200- $300
5-7: $400- $700
8-10: $800- $1000
N.O.S.= over $1000
This is just my scale, but is fairly decent. IMO anything under 5-7 scale isn't worth buying unless it's a great deal. Realize it cost roughly a lil over $1000 for rebuild so it is far more cost effective to buy a 5 and up scale. Recently, there has been very clean Roadstars popping up. However, again IMO, i believe they are asking too much. I recently sold an N.O.S. set for $1200, so everything will always be less for me. They are out there, Craigslist in all the northern-Cali cities seem to reveal good sets every now and then


----------



## lone star

Not to mention most the time people are trying to sell the wrong stuff. Ultimately you want. 13x7 72 80 or 100 spoke w 15 hole adapters and universal hubs on the wheels. Small hub 5 lug and 4 lug wheels are worthless. Spinners are hard to find.


----------



## 7garcia7

johnnie65 said:


> I have a set of 5. 4 all chrome and 1 w/ painted spokes. Have 4 adapters 5 lug 5x4.75. Fits impalas and full size gm cars. Located in fresno, ca. Have only 1 spinner.


How much?? Any pics.. Pm thanks


----------



## ABRAXASS

lone star said:


> Not to mention most the time people are trying to sell the wrong stuff. Ultimately you want. 13x7 72 80 or 100 spoke w 15 hole adapters and universal hubs on the wheels. Small hub 5 lug and 4 lug wheels are worthless. Spinners are hard to find.


A complete set is a must, that is, unless you have the missing pieces. Best sets are Series III's


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

I have series IIIs acc..


----------



## aztecsef1

I have 4 gold spinners I'll let em go for $60 shipped to lower 48 down side is they are all right hand sides


----------



## ABRAXASS

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> I have series IIIs acc..


ORLY ........ Like what


----------



## johnnie65

7garcia7 said:


> How much?? Any pics.. Pm thanks



Forgot to mention these are 72 spoke. Series 1. Pm sent.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

*TTT FOR ROADSTAR'Suffin:
*


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Adaptets locks even the hubs....


ABRAXASS said:


> ORLY ........ Like what


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Adaptets locks even the hubs....


Ha mush?


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Shoot me a offer


*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Ha mush?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Shoot me a offer


Dont need adapters...what kinda condition are the locks in..do they all work properly/ click an lock teeth into drive dapter
lmk


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Everyrhing is in working condition


*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Dont need adapters...what kinda condition are the locks in..do they all work properly/ click an lock teeth into drive dapter
> lmk


----------



## ABRAXASS

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Adaptets locks even the hubs....


Any pics Sir....


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Her it is homie


SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> View attachment 473710
> OK HERE ARE SOME NOW REMEMBER THIS ARE IN RUFF SHAPE WITH THE RUST BUT MOST DO COME OFF!
> View attachment 473694
> ONE K/O WING IS BROKEN


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

YEA YEA BISH WHAT:nicoderm:


----------



## chevybomber

TTT


----------



## chevybomber

Aye les va Homies! Another set of Roadstars from back in the day! Pulled these out of my Compadres attic after a long rest. Diamond cut spokes and tripped out knockoff, going to chrome the gold and run them on my 68 dropp! Enjoy. Almost forgot, they came with some OG 13 520's


----------



## Roblow5881

nice


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

chevybomber said:


> Aye les va Homies! Another set of Roadstars from back in the day! Pull these out of my Compadres attic after a long rest. Diamond cut spokes and tripped out knockoff, going to chrome the gold and run them on my 68 dropp! Enjoy. Almost forgot, they came with some OG 13 520's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i



Daayaaaammm...them are badass homie

TTT FOR SOME OG SERIES II CENTER GOLDZ


----------



## chevybomber

Thanks!


----------



## 83lowlow

chevybomber said:


> Aye les va Homies! Another set of Roadstars from back in the day! Pulled these out of my Compadres attic after a long rest. Diamond cut spokes and tripped out knockoff, going to chrome the gold and run them on my 68 dropp! Enjoy. Almost forgot, they came with some OG 13 520's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/chevybomber
> 
> photo70-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> What series are these


----------



## 83lowlow

chevybomber said:


> Aye les va Homies! Another set of Roadstars from back in the day! Pulled these out of my Compadres attic after a long rest. Diamond cut spokes and tripped out knockoff, going to chrome the gold and run them on my 68 dropp! Enjoy. Almost forgot, they came with some OG 13 520's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/chevybomber
> 
> photo70-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> How much


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

83lowlow said:


> chevybomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye les va Homies! Another set of Roadstars from back in the day! Pulled these out of my Compadres attic after a long rest. Diamond cut spokes and tripped out knockoff, going to chrome the gold and run them on my 68 dropp! Enjoy. Almost forgot, they came with some OG 13 520's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i581.photobucket.com/albums/ss258/chevybomber
> 
> photo70-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> What series are these
> 
> 
> 
> Series II's
Click to expand...


----------



## johnnie65

chevybomber said:


> Aye les va Homies! Another set of Roadstars from back in the day! Pulled these out of my Compadres attic after a long rest. Diamond cut spokes and tripped out knockoff, going to chrome the gold and run them on my 68 dropp! Enjoy. Almost forgot, they came with some OG 13 520's



Man bro, you scored with these. Badd ass wheels w/ og 5.20's.


----------



## 68niou1

i need one right hand 5 lug roadster adapter lmk if yall got one for sale thanks!!!


----------



## CustomMachines

chevybomber said:


> Aye les va Homies! Another set of Roadstars from back in the day! Pulled these out of my Compadres attic after a long rest. Diamond cut spokes and tripped out knockoff, going to chrome the gold and run them on my 68 dropp! Enjoy. Almost forgot, they came with some OG 13 520's



damn,
i want these... :thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

CustomMachines said:


> damn,
> i want these... :thumbsup:


X999999
Me too..lol


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

NEED ONE RH LOCK PM ME UR NUMBER AND PRICE I NEED IT ASAP BY SATURDAY SHIPPED TO OHIO
THANKS


----------



## sanjo95116

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> NEED ONE RH LOCK PM ME UR NUMBER AND PRICE I NEED IT ASAP BY SATURDAY SHIPPED TO OHIO
> THANKS


I have a right side lock hit me 4087712212


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

THANKS HOMIE BUT I NEED A LIL BETTER CONDITION THAN THAT GOT ANY CLEANER LOCKS ANYBODY??


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

OR WELL DO THEY STILL WORK GOOD HOW MUCH PM ME A PRICE AND ADDRESS I NEED BY SATURDAY


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

COLORS AVAILABLE all are metal$30 each set or 4 sets for $ 100 just the gold and red are plastic (gold and red not screaming ) those are $10 pluss shipping


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> [


----------



## cadillac tone

WILL TRADE 6 LUG FOR 5 LUG ADAPTERS


----------



## regal ryda

need some series I adapters to fit a impala any ideas?


----------



## Llerenas1960s

GOT SOME ALL GOLD 72 SPOKE DAYTONS THINKING OF TRADING FOR SOME CLEAN ROADSTARS ANY ONE HAVE ANY CLEAN ONES OUT THERE


----------



## Llerenas1960s

REMINGTON TIRES


----------



## ABRAXASS

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> GOT SOME ALL GOLD 72 SPOKE DAYTONS THINKING OF TRADING FOR SOME CLEAN ROADSTARS ANY ONE HAVE ANY CLEAN ONES OUT THERE


Hit up LiL member Bullet One, I think he has a set u may be interested in.


----------



## Elbubu801

i got this 15" for sale no tires i got the 5/4.5, 5/4.75, 5/5 adapters 350 shipped (they need work) ​


----------



## "ORIGINALS"

This a great tread!


----------



## 8t4mc

chevybomber said:


> Aye les va Homies! Another set of Roadstars from back in the day! Pulled these out of my Compadres attic after a long rest. Diamond cut spokes and tripped out knockoff, going to chrome the gold and run them on my 68 dropp! Enjoy. Almost forgot, they came with some OG 13 520's


sweet jesus!!


----------



## "ORIGINALS"

R those chips in the middle baby blue or white?




SouthSideCustoms said:


> here is my palpal info if its easy for the ones that want to pay [email protected] leave description of the sets you need if some one needs more than 4 sets i can give a better deal pm me or text 6196386573 i have 120 set available thanks again


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Not mine but look clean
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lowrider-Ri...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3cca2d4918&vxp=mtr


----------



## spcmata

I have a full set of what seem to be NOS roadsters.. 13x7 all chrome.. Two of them still in their original boxes and the other two are dusty from sitting on a shelve for years... I'm not sure how to post pictures on here but hit me up if interested. They are all chrome . I have 4 wheels and 4 adapters all matching. I only have 3 of the 2 wing fluted knockoffs... I am missing a right one as of right now but they guy I got them from says he has the 4th one so he's looking for it. If he finds it I will include it.

































Of if you ave a single matching right side knockoff hit me up with a price


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

spcmata said:


> I have a full set of what seem to be NOS roadsters.. 13x7 all chrome.. Two of them still in their original boxes and the other two are dusty from sitting on a shelve for years... I'm not sure how to post pictures on here but hit me up if interested. They are all chrome . I have 4 wheels and 4 adapters all matching. I only have 3 of the 2 wing fluted knockoffs... I am missing a right one as of right now but they guy I got them from says he has the 4th one so he's looking for it. If he finds it I will include it.
> View attachment 545617
> View attachment 545618
> View attachment 545620
> View attachment 545616
> View attachment 545616
> 
> 
> 
> Of if you ave a single matching right side knockoff hit me up with a price


Ive got a ko..pm sent


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

[h=2]







Roadstar's 13x7 72's[/h]Got this clean & complete set of roadstar wire's from the 90's 
Large Hub Series III 13x7 rev 72 Spoke All Chrome
Chrome is in excellent condition.. 
Wheels come complete with choice of hex or 3wing ko's.
Wrapped in new Marshal 155/80/13ww
$900 Firm plus shipping
Paypal accepted..pm for more info, pic's, or shipping quote's
Thanks for looking!!​







Attached Thumbnails


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

5 sets for $ 100 shipped screaming eagle colors red,green,blue and gold .eagle gold and blue and with the flag one red and 5 sets of green leaf


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Cleaned up one of my 4 lug wheels....









My ko's with wrench.....


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Cleaned up one of my 4 lug wheels....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ko's with wrench.....


Badass bro..the wrench's are rare ive luckly got two of em


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Badass bro..the wrench's are rare ive luckly got two of em


Thanks...I got lucky.when I bought the ko's the wrench came with them


----------



## Padilla 505

trying to find out what these are worth all four no tires ?


----------



## ABRAXASS

If all hardwear is there, the chrome and gold is clean, then bout $600-800.....maybe even more. However, if the hubs are not 5x4.75 they pretty much worthless. Nice set by the way.


----------



## Padilla 505

ABRAXASS said:


> If all hardwear is there, the chrome and gold is clean, then bout $600-800.....maybe even more. However, if the hubs are not 5x4.75 they pretty much worthless. Nice set by the way.


there on a chevy s10 truck there real clean gold spokes in the front chrome in the back


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Padilla 505 said:


> View attachment 551949
> trying to find out what these are worth all four no tires ?


Nice..ha mash?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadstar's 13x7 72's[/h]Got this clean & complete set of roadstar wire's from the 90's
> Large Hub Series III 13x7 rev 72 Spoke All Chrome
> Chrome is in excellent condition..
> Wheels come complete with choice of hex or 3wing ko's.
> Wrapped in new Marshal 155/80/13ww
> $900 Firm plus shipping
> Paypal accepted..pm for more info, pic's, or shipping quote's
> Thanks for looking!!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attached Thumbnails


TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadstar's 13x7 72's[/h]Got this clean & complete set of roadstar wire's from the 90's
> Large Hub Series III 13x7 rev 72 Spoke All Chrome
> Chrome is in excellent condition..
> Wheels come complete with choice of hex or 3wing ko's.
> Wrapped in new Marshal 155/80/13ww
> $900 Firm plus shipping
> Paypal accepted..pm for more info, pic's, or shipping quote's
> Thanks for looking!!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attached Thumbnails



These are badass....


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> These are badass....


Thx brah.. I belive they are sold jus waiting on payment

TTT


----------



## 62ssrag

all nice wheels. i wish they werent so tricky.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

I still have some all chrome series 3 Rs need restoration... i have all acc locks adapters tool kos everythin...


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Here are some pictures



SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> View attachment 473710
> OK HERE ARE SOME NOW REMEMBER THIS ARE IN RUFF SHAPE WITH THE RUST BUT MOST DO COME OFF!
> View attachment 473694
> ONE K/O WING IS BROKEN


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadstar's 13x7 72's[/h]Got this clean & complete set of roadstar wire's from the 90's
> Large Hub Series III 13x7 rev 72 Spoke All Chrome
> Chrome is in excellent condition..
> Wheels come complete with choice of hex or 3wing ko's.
> Wrapped in new Marshal 155/80/13ww
> $900 Firm plus shipping
> Paypal accepted..pm for more info, pic's, or shipping quote's
> Thanks for looking!!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attached Thumbnails


THESE ARE SOLD SOLD ZOLD!!!!!


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

TTT


----------



## 7garcia7

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Here are some pictures


Got any more pics.. Pm with your number.. Thanks...


----------



## johnnie65

I have a set of all chrome 72 spoke series 1. have 4 rims, 4 locking adapters and 1 gold 2 wing spinner k/o. rims in ok/ fair condition butwould be cherry to restore. on scale 1-10, 1 rim like a 7 and other 3 like a 4-5. adapters are 5x4.75 which fits all gm full size vehicles.im asking $250obo. located in fresno, cali. an hit me up on my cell (559)250-2475. i can text pic you a few pics.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> I still have some all chrome series 3 Rs need restoration... i have all acc locks adapters tool kos everythin...


HOW MUCH


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

150.00


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

johnnie65 said:


> I have a set of all chrome 72 spoke series 1. have 4 rims, 4 locking adapters and 1 gold 2 wing spinner k/o. rims in ok/ fair condition butwould be cherry to restore. on scale 1-10, 1 rim like a 7 and other 3 like a 4-5. adapters are 5x4.75 which fits all gm full size vehicles.im asking $250obo. located in fresno, cali. an hit me up on my cell (559)250-2475. i can text pic you a few pics.


Sent u a text homie....


----------



## johnnie65

Ttt.


----------



## johnnie65

johnnie65 said:


> I have a set of all chrome 72 spoke series 1. have 4 rims, 4 locking adapters and 1 gold 2 wing spinner k/o. rims in ok/ fair condition butwould be cherry to restore. on scale 1-10, 1 rim like a 7 and other 3 like a 4-5. adapters are 5x4.75 which fits all gm full size vehicles.im asking $250obo. located in fresno, cali. an hit me up on my cell (559)250-2475. i can text pic you a few pics.



Forgot to mention these are 13 x 7.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Any one?


----------



## ostrida

Do you have any pics of the wheels?


----------



## valley_legendz

my crown vic with 14x7 roadstars but only thing missing is the spinners


----------



## valley_legendz

A year ago i had it on my chevy truck and got stolen and the fuckers i guess they couln't take off the wheels and they fuck one of them 






in this one u can hardly see getting a lil of rust in the barrel


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

valley_legendz said:


> A year ago i had it on my chevy truck and got stolen and the fuckers i guess they couln't take off the wheels and they fuck one of them
> View attachment 560539
> in this one u can hardly see getting a lil of rust in the barrel
> View attachment 560540
> View attachment 560538


PM ME A PRICE:biggrin:
Thx


----------



## valley_legendz

lol nah i want to fix them up again and try to look for the spinners or whatever i can find


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

valley_legendz said:


> lol nah i want to fix them up again and try to look for the spinners or whatever i can find


Pm i have some ko's ill sell
Thx


----------



## slo

looking for set of RO KO's


----------



## NIGEL310

Wazup guys I just got these Roadster Wheels for 50 bucks all four wit tires. At a garage sale. And they look good
So they have LIL rust on it. Is it good to re-dip these rims or there something that take off the rust. I just wanted to clean it
Up make look nice for my 94 big body. They are 13" Roadster wheel. Any advise need help. Thanks!!


----------



## ABRAXASS

NIGEL310 said:


> View attachment 561440
> 
> Wazup guys I just got these Roadster Wheels for 50 bucks all four wit tires. At a garage sale. And they look good
> So they have LIL rust on it. Is it good to re-dip these rims or there something that take off the rust. I just wanted to clean it
> Up make look nice for my 94 big body. They are 13" Roadster wheel. Any advise need help. Thanks!!


PM sent


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

NIGEL310 said:


> View attachment 561440
> 
> Wazup guys I just got these Roadster Wheels for 50 bucks all four wit tires. At a garage sale. And they look good
> So they have LIL rust on it. Is it good to re-dip these rims or there something that take off the rust. I just wanted to clean it
> Up make look nice for my 94 big body. They are 13" Roadster wheel. Any advise need help. Thanks!!


They aint goin on a big body thats forsure..offset is too deep
for your rearend..nice wheels tho an a dam good score @ fidy bones


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

100.00


----------



## Andyboy

Do you know where I can buy series 2 adapters


----------



## O CLASS RAGHOUSE

looking for 2 wing roadster knock offs


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

O CLASS RAGHOUSE said:


> looking for 2 wing roadster knock offs


Ive got 3's srry no 2's


----------



## O CLASS RAGHOUSE

Andyboy said:


> Do you know where I can buy series 2 adapters


I HAVE A SET PM ME


----------



## O CLASS RAGHOUSE

NEED ONE OF THESE FOR THE PASSANGER SIDE WILL TAKE A SET ALSO


----------



## OVERTIME

SO DID ROADSTAR EVER MAKE A TEN HOLE ADAPTER ONLY IM BUYING SOME FROM A GUY AND HES THINKING THE ADAPTERS ARE ONLY 5-4.75 AND 5-5.00 JUST WONDERING . I ALSO NEED TWO CHROME RIGHT SIDE TWO BAR FLUTED SPINNERS IF ANYBODY HAS SOME FOR SALE.


----------



## lone star

OVERTIME said:


> SO DID ROADSTAR EVER MAKE A TEN HOLE ADAPTER ONLY IM BUYING SOME FROM A GUY AND HES THINKING THE ADAPTERS ARE ONLY 5-4.75 AND 5-5.00 JUST WONDERING . I ALSO NEED TWO CHROME RIGHT SIDE TWO BAR FLUTED SPINNERS IF ANYBODY HAS SOME FOR SALE.


I think the 10 hole adapters are small hub, small 5 lugs. Might want to double check before you buy


----------



## OVERTIME

They were 15 hole adapters series 3


----------



## OVERTIME

Series 2 I meant hope the guy can find 2 right side kos before I buy them


----------



## scan60

*"*

anybody have any Series 3 5 lug adapters?


----------



## dogbonekustoms

lone star said:


> Not to mention most the time people are trying to sell the wrong stuff. Ultimately you want. 13x7 72 80 or 100 spoke w 15 hole adapters and universal hubs on the wheels. Small hub 5 lug and 4 lug wheels are worthless. Spinners are hard to find.



Do you mean 4 luggers are worthless cause the spinners are hard to find? This what you sayin? Or simply cause no one needs them anymore?
Im lookin to get a set of 4 lug 13" crosslace wires, not really set on anything but of course a set of Roadsters would be nice to have. So, are 4 luggers hard to find?


----------



## D-Cheeze

dogbonekustoms said:


> Do you mean 4 luggers are worthless cause the spinners are hard to find? This what you sayin? Or simply cause no one needs them anymore?
> Im lookin to get a set of 4 lug 13" crosslace wires, not really set on anything but of course a set of Roadsters would be nice to have. So, are 4 luggers hard to find?


I have a near perfect set of all chrome roadstar 13 standards ? Complete set with everything ?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

scan60 said:


> anybody have any Series 3 5 lug adapters?


I have some pm if interested


----------



## dogbonekustoms

D-Cheeze said:


> I have a near perfect set of all chrome roadstar 13 standards ? Complete set with everything ?


Crosslace? And yeah, i would need adapters n all. 
If they fit my budget id be intrested.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

dogbonekustoms said:


> Crosslace? And yeah, i would need adapters n all.
> If they fit my budget id be intrested.


Roadster nvr made a cross laced wheel


----------



## dogbonekustoms

really? Damn  What about the 56 spoke Sportsters? Ive seen a picture you posted in the ''bolt ons'' thread and they looked like they were. Althou i of course trust your knowledge, so it was probably the angle of the picture and the fact that i looked at it on my phone. Too bad


----------



## Llerenas1960s

dogbonekustoms said:


> really? Damn  What about the 56 spoke Sportsters? Ive seen a picture you posted in the ''bolt ons'' thread and they looked like they were. Althou i of course trust your knowledge, so it was probably the angle of the picture and the fact that i looked at it on my phone. Too bad


:facepalm:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

What? Does everybody have to be a wire wheel expert?
Until not long ago the only wheels i considered where those available in the 70s, so this 80s and up world is basically new to me... Jeeez.

This said, i went back to look at those 56 Sportsters and i musta been drunk to think they were X-lace lol
Anyway D-Cheeze, if yours are the 56 kind im deffo intrested, but a pic would be nice regardless.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

po38 sets of porcelain chip and 18 sets of plastic chip for $340 free shipping here are the colors8 sets of screaming ,5 leaf,7flag 6 red screaming , 1 eagle red, 18 plastic red 3 orange eagle ,3 screaming 4 screaming,1 eagle


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SouthSideCustoms said:


> po38 sets of porcelain chip and 18 sets of plastic chip for $340 free shipping here are the colors8 sets of screaming ,5 leaf,7flag 6 red screaming , 1 eagle red, 18 plastic red 3 orange eagle ,3 screaming 4 screaming,1 eagle


Y id say that's a screaming deal.


----------



## bigpault

I'm looking for 2 wing roadster knock offs PM me if you have any?


----------



## ABRAXASS

For anybody looking for 4 lug......
http://visalia.craigslist.org/pts/3486474182.html


----------



## D-Cheeze

dogbonekustoms said:


> Crosslace? And yeah, i would need adapters n all.
> If they fit my budget id be intrested.


no crossed ...sorry ...here the pic


----------



## 91mustang254

:thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper

I need a price on some 24s or 26s knock offs with the color spokes for my 2005 denali. Pm me price with tires amd shipped to 28457.


----------



## crush68

Need of a right side 2 wing gold knock off im in the bay let me know


----------



## johnnie65

I have a 2wing gold, not sure if its r/s or l/s. But I'll check.


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

Hey wassup everyone I'm interested in buying a set of all Chrome only reverse 13x7 roadster d's with knock off locking system 72 or 80 spokes preferred but 100's spokes will do too or 56 spoke reverse all chrome 13x7 roadster bolt on's rims must fit a 1983 cutlass no rusty or badly damaged rims anybody in northern and central California that has these type of roadster rims that I asked for that are for sale please pm me with the info thanks I am in san jose ca


----------



## sanjo95116

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> Hey wassup everyone I'm interested in buying a set of all Chrome only reverse 13x7 roadster d's with knock off locking system 72 or 80 spokes preferred but 100's spokes will do too or 56 spoke reverse all chrome 13x7 roadster bolt on's rims must fit a 1983 cutlass no rusty or badly damaged rims anybody in northern and central California that has these type of roadster rims that I asked for that are for sale please pm me with the info thanks I am in san jose ca


Pm sent hit me up got some in san jose


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

I got these 4 lug Roadstar hubs for sale if anyone needs or wants them.i also have the adapters,locks and spokes.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> I got these 4 lug Roadstar hubs for sale if anyone needs or wants them.i also have the adapters,locks and spokes.


----------



## sdropnem

925rider said:


> I still have two of these rims avail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and two large hub left side locks


What size? I need two right sides......pass frnt & pass rear......14 x 7 reversed!


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

I NEED A RIGHST SIDE LOCK ANYONE?


----------



## sp1293060

I'm looking for series 1 adapter for either 83 or 94 cadillac pm me with any info thanks


----------



## RO68RAG

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> Hey wassup everyone I'm interested in buying a set of all Chrome only reverse 13x7 roadster d's with knock off locking system 72 or 80 spokes preferred but 100's spokes will do too or 56 spoke reverse all chrome 13x7 roadster bolt on's rims must fit a 1983 cutlass no rusty or badly damaged rims anybody in northern and central California that has these type of roadster rims that I asked for that are for sale please pm me with the info thanks I am in san jose ca


PM SENT.....I HAVE SOME BRO!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> I NEED A RIGHST SIDE LOCK ANYONE?


 I might have 1 in stash I gotta look if so I'll p.m. you


----------



## RO68RAG

JUST PICKED UP THESE 56 SPOKE ROADSTERS
TAKING OFFERS 13X7'S 5 LUG UNIV


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

RO68RAG said:


> JUST PICKED UP THESE 56 SPOKE ROADSTERS
> TAKING OFFERS 13X7'S 5 LUG UNIV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RO68RAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> JUST PICKED UP THESE 56 SPOKE ROADSTERS
> TAKING OFFERS 13X7'S 5 LUG UNIV
> 
> 
> 
> Boy do these bring back some memories very nice set you bro
Click to expand...


----------



## RO68RAG

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> RO68RAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> JUST PICKED UP THESE 56 SPOKE ROADSTERS
> TAKING OFFERS 13X7'S 5 LUG UNIV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RO68RAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> JUST PICKED UP THESE 56 SPOKE ROADSTERS
> TAKING OFFERS 13X7'S 5 LUG UNIV
> 
> 
> 
> Boy do these bring back some memories very nice set you bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY FIRST SET OF WIRES WERE JUST LIKE THESE.........IN 94-95
> WHAT DO THESE GO FOR NOW THESE DAYS? THANKS
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## RO68RAG

ALSO CAME ACROSS THESE ANY INFO WOULD BE APPRICIATED.
ALL I KNOW THEY ARE 14X7 ROADSTARS
NEED SOME WORK DONE TO THEM!


----------



## johnnie65

Was going to ask about series 2 and series 3? I know what series 1 adapters look like, but not sure what 2 or 3 lookss like. I have 72's but not sure if series 2 or 3. If someone could post a pic of what each one was that would help a lot.


----------



## 925rider

johnnie65 said:


> Was going to ask about series 2 and series 3? I know what series 1 adapters look like, but not sure what 2 or 3 lookss like. I have 72's but not sure if series 2 or 3. If someone could post a pic of what each one was that would help a lot.



1st page of this topic


----------



## dignityaz

I'm looking for some series 2 adapters locks and spinners. I need a whole set. thanks


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

johnnie65 said:


> Was going to ask about series 2 and series 3? I know what series 1 adapters look like, but not sure what 2 or 3 lookss like. I have 72's but not sure if series 2 or 3. If someone could post a pic of what each one was that would help a lot.


whats up pimpin long time no see!?


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

how u been bro long time no see!


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

gpd dammit i cant figure out how to delete the other shit but it was towards 925 rider


----------



## sanjo95116

dignityaz said:


> I'm looking for some series 2 adapters locks and spinners. I need a whole set. thanks


Have these spinners $ 200 shipped


----------



## dignityaz

Will the spinners fit any series


----------



## sanjo95116

dignityaz said:


> Will the spinners fit any series


Yes but on one of the rs the ear is bent


----------



## dignityaz

o ok.I see it now and they have dings on the wings rite


----------



## sanjo95116

dignityaz said:


> o ok.I see it now and they have dings on the wings rite


Yes


----------



## baggedout81

Ahh round nipples!!!


----------



## RO68RAG

baggedout81 said:


> Ahh round nipples!!!


GOOD / BAD? ANYMORE INFO WILL BE APPRECIATED.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

RO68RAG said:


> GOOD / BAD? ANYMORE INFO WILL BE APPRECIATED.


More rare n definitely unique


----------



## dignityaz

I got some that have rounded nipples too 13x7 gold nipples rest chrome


----------



## dignityaz

so there rare?


----------



## dignityaz

does any one have a set of series 2 adapters locks and spinners?:dunno:


----------



## RO68RAG

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> More rare n definitely unique


THEY NEED SOME WORK DONE TO THEM.
WHATS A GOOD PRICE TO ASK FOR, TO LET THEM GO FAST
I DONT REALLY CARE FOR THEM?
PM THANKS RR!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

RO68RAG said:


> THEY NEED SOME WORK DONE TO THEM.
> WHATS A GOOD PRICE TO ASK FOR, TO LET THEM GO FAST
> I DONT REALLY CARE FOR THEM?
> PM THANKS RR!


Pmd


----------



## dignityaz

still need the series 2 adapters locks spinners .


----------



## johnnie65

Got a 2 13x7 chrome series 2 4lug rims complete w/universal adapters, locks and 3 wing k/o. In decent shape. Its 1 left and 1 right. Hit me up if interested.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

got this 3


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SouthSideCustoms said:


> got this 3



I'll take them Vic.. give me a call thanks!!


----------



## dignityaz

Im looking for series 2 5 lug. for g body


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> got this 3





*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I'll take them Vic.. give me a call thanks!!


 SOLD


----------



## ABRAXASS

dignityaz said:


> Im looking for series 2 5 lug. for g body


I have some Series II "rebuilders" complete.


----------



## dignityaz

any pics bro?


----------



## 49er4life

ust slapped my roadstars on. What suks one spinner is broken


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^^^Lemme guess, it's a right side spinner that's broken


----------



## 49er4life

Yuuuuppp


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

LOL..FUCKIN ALWAYS RIGHTS


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

nggaz be swingin on em like they dzzzzz n Zzzzz or som


----------



## RO68RAG

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> LOL..FUCKIN ALWAYS RIGHTS


JUST WHAT YOU TOLD ME!


----------



## RO68RAG

taking offers....ttt


----------



## johnnie65

How much u looking to get for those roadsters shipped?


----------



## RO68RAG

johnnie65 said:


> How much u looking to get for those roadsters shipped?


I'LL TAKE $300 PLUS SHIPPING!


----------



## johnnie65

Looking for 1 3wing gold k/o for l/s. Lmk if u anyone got one for sale?


----------



## crush68

Fuk no luck on this knock off i guess im gona have to sell them there are 14 center gold spoke and chrome rim one wheel has scratch and a small bend due to my ball joint broke and scrape the lip and a broken wing. The other 3 are in good condition will post pic later.


----------



## johnnie65

Lmk bro on these 14's. I know somelooking for a set of 14" stars.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I might have 1 in stash I gotta look if so I'll p.m. you


WESTUP ANY LUCK KEEP ME POSTED ITS JUST FOR A SPARE SET I HAVE IF I GET A LOCK MIGHT HAVE TO SCOOP ANOTHER REGAL TO ROLL THEM ON... ALSO LOOKIN FOR A 1372 TO CUT FOR A BOOTY THANKS


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

Ohh yeah that was about a RH LOCK series3


----------



## johnnie65

I got a 13x7 72 spoke series 1 rims. Has chrome dish, gold hub and nips w/ blue spokes. U can cut and bebuild to any coler u want. Lmk, interested.


----------



## highliner

Got a set of series 2 Roadstar adapters n 1 left lock n 1 right lock make offer


----------



## dignityaz

does any one know what series these are


----------



## dignityaz




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

dignityaz said:


> View attachment 620915


These are Ser II


----------



## dignityaz

my homie has some series 2 and they were to big. the hub is smaller


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Yeah exactly.. small hub Ser II


----------



## dignityaz

thanks bro


----------



## dignityaz

4 sale make offer


----------



## johnnie65

Still looking for a left side 3wing gold k/o.


----------



## RO68RAG

dignityaz said:


> my homie has some series 2 and they were to big. the hub is smaller


I GOT SOME SERIES 2 WITH THE LARGE HUB THAT I DONT NEED MAKE ME AN OFFER YOU CAN MAYBE GET THOSE DONE WITH MY HUBS! LET ME KNOW


----------



## RO68RAG

RO68RAG said:


> taking offers....ttt


SOLD......


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN

Just picked these up today!


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN

I believe they are series 3


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN

Ttt


----------



## sanjo95116

69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN said:


> Just picked these up today!


Need any chips got some 40 a set


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN

sanjo95116 said:


> Need any chips got some 40 a set


No thanks mine are good. Do you have adapters?


----------



## sanjo95116

69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN said:


> No thanks mine are good. Do you have adapters?


I only have one spare for sale


----------



## David Rey

Looking for a set off knock off chips preferably red and gold


----------



## David Rey

sanjo95116 said:


> Need any chips got some 40 a set


Do you have roadstars knock off chips if so can you post a picture cause I'm looking for a set


----------



## sanjo95116

David Rey said:


> Do you have roadstars knock off chips if so can you post a picture cause I'm looking for a set


Here some pics


----------



## sanjo95116

David Rey said:


> Do you have roadstars knock off chips if so can you post a picture cause I'm looking for a set


Also have these and couple tools for locks


----------



## David Rey

sanjo95116 said:


> Here some pics


Are those the chips with knock offs? How much for the red ones and how much for the lock tool?


----------



## sanjo95116

David Rey said:


> Are those the chips with knock offs? How much for the red ones and how much for the lock tool?


Set of knockoffs $300 with chip $35 for tool


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN

Ttt for the roadstars


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice.


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Nice.


Thanks I couldn't pass them up and they have the round nipples !


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN

Back side


----------



## SWRV'N65

Roadstar robinson here are the adapters and the rim they are on is a 5x5 1965 Cadillac rim


----------



## dignityaz

69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN said:


> Thanks I couldn't pass them up and they have the round nipples !





*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Nice.


 did these come from phx


----------



## SWRV'N65

Yes


----------



## dignityaz

those are sick. Lol I blew the guy up today I wanted them


----------



## SWRV'N65

Lol yeah I'm sure he is getting a lot of calls on them I don't know why he still has them listed. If I decided to sell I'll let you know


----------



## sanjo95116

Anyone looking for roadstar spinners or chips I have some available


----------



## sanjo95116

sanjo95116 said:


> Anyone looking for roadstar spinners or chips I have some available


Non ear


----------



## dignityaz

dignityaz said:


> those are sick. Lol I blew the guy up today I wanted them


 cool bro


----------



## sanjo95116

sanjo95116 said:


> Need any chips got some 40 a set


Have this set of spinner 200 shipped will throw in extra set of chips


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN

Ttt


----------



## sdropnem

lone star said:


> they also made the hex cutout for the eagle, great info.



Removed the Eagle 

What series are they considered? made and bought 1999


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Those are roadster D'zz


----------



## supremes

WANTED!!!!! I CRACKED ONE OF MINE TODAY, ANYONE HAVE ONE FOR SALE IN NORTHERN CALIF? PREFER SACRAMENTO AREA OR BAY AREA. MUST HAVE CHROME IN EXCELLENT CONDITION. (530)219-8075


----------



## sdropnem

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Those are roadster D'zz


Orale


----------



## ABRAXASS

supremes said:


> WANTED!!!!! I CRACKED ONE OF MINE TODAY, ANYONE HAVE ONE FOR SALE IN NORTHERN CALIF? PREFER SACRAMENTO AREA OR BAY AREA. MUST HAVE CHROME IN EXCELLENT CONDITION. (530)219-8075


I can't see the pic....


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

X2 no pic


----------



## binky79

sanjo95116 said:


> Here some pics


How much for eagle chips . Top left


----------



## martin1979mc

Looking for one 13x7 roadstar 80 spoke round nipples in very good shape just need rim lmk:thumbsup:


----------



## supremes

i do not know what happened to the photo, but i need a 2 wing fluted chrome,


----------



## supremes




----------



## johnnie65

supremes said:


> i do not know what happened to the photo, but i need a 2 wing fluted chrome,




I have a 2 wing l/s gold bro. U could get chromed.


----------



## sanjo95116

binky79 said:


> How much for eagle chips . Top left


40 a set


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

supremes said:


> i do not know what happened to the photo, but i need a 2 wing fluted chrome,


 Right or left side??


----------



## rperez415

what other knockoffs do the roadster chips fit on


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

rperez415 said:


> what other knockoffs do the roadster chips fit on


Nothing.. 2 5/8 is too big for all other kos


----------



## rperez415

what bout the 2 1/4 chips


----------



## supremes

heres the photo. just need 0ne. right side


----------



## binky79

sanjo95116 said:


> 40 a set


Is it orange or gold? Can you send me some close up of it. Pm me for my number


----------



## supremes

STILL LOOKING FOR ONE KNOCK OFF, JUST NOTICED THE KNOCKOFF THAT I CRACKED SAID LEFT SIDE BUT IT WAS ON THE RIGHT SIDE. SO IM GUESSING A LEFT SIDE WILL WORK???????????? any help???????


----------



## johnnie65

I have few roadstar k/o for sell. Got 1 l/s gold 2wing, 2 3wing gold l/s, 1 r/s gold 3wing and 1 chrome l/s 3wing. Hit me up if interested.


----------



## ABRAXASS

For Sale: Complete set Series IIs, 13x7 72 spoke all chrome. Rims/Adapters/Locks/knockoffs. Great for rebuilding, good for street, bad for show. $400 +ship.


----------



## sanjo95116

ABRAXASS said:


> For Sale: Complete set Series IIs, 13x7 72 spoke all chrome. Rims/Adapters/Locks/knockoffs. Great for rebuilding, good for street, bad for show. $400 +ship.


Pics


----------



## tlc64impala

sanjo95116 said:


> Pics


x2


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

johnnie65 said:


> I have few roadstar k/o for sell. Got 1 l/s gold 2wing, 2 3wing gold l/s, 1 r/s gold 3wing and 1 chrome l/s 3wing. Hit me up if interested.


How much do want for the right side three wing.. Pm plz
Thanks.


----------



## ABRAXASS

ABRAXASS said:


> For Sale: Complete set Series IIs, 13x7 72 spoke all chrome. Rims/Adapters/Locks/knockoffs. Great for rebuilding, good for street, bad for show. $400 +ship.


PM on pics sent.....


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

2 Brand New NOS ALL GOLD Roadstars Never Mounted!They were in storage in the boxes. I have 1 Gold adapter but no others or knockoffs. Gold is Bright. I am taking offers Please feel free to PM Me or Text me at 505-577-7702.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

So are any of the 5 lug adapters interchangeable with 4 lug adapters??


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

MOSTHATED CC said:


> So are any of the 5 lug adapters interchangeable with 4 lug adapters??


Nope.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

BigTigger R.O. said:


> 2 Brand New NOS ALL GOLD Roadstars Never Mounted!They were in storage in the boxes. I have 1 Gold adapter but no others or knockoffs. Gold is Bright. I am taking offers Please feel free to PM Me or Text me at 505-577-7702.


Them twisted spokes were the shit in their day


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Them twisted spokes were the shit in their day


Not Twisted Spokes Homie.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

My bAd kinda looked like it in the pics


----------



## lone star

he was probably twisted off some pot when he said that....


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Bahaha..


----------



## lone star

get your twist on nomsayn?


----------



## TONY CITYWIDE C.C

FPEREZII said:


> So who all has some for sale? :biggrin:


I have some 13x7 for sale gold spokes 4 lug adapters


----------



## TONY CITYWIDE C.C

If there's any one interested I have a nice set of 13x7 roadsters I have all adapters and locks but only 2 knock offs 2wing the spokes are gold and everything else chrome and one more thing is that the adapters are 8 holes 4 lug they have a set of 175/55/13 tires with 2 inch white walls here's my number 626-806-6618 tony ill take pictures tomorrow if any questions just call me anytime


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Nope.


Bummer my friend has a set of 4 lug roadstars that I know will clean up nice he said I can have them


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Anyone ever seen or had a set of the non fluted 2 wings like pic on this star box??


----------



## johnnie65

I have seen a set like that! But it was the bolt on over the center cap. For the roadster bolt on rims.


----------



## lone star

i was going to post the same thing robin. i have never seen the knock off like the one on the box. i wonder why they put them on the box


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Must not of been as popular like the shark fin bull shit..no ears..non scripted hexz.. Im sure Ray prolly had a grip of them and just trashed/ recycled them towards the end


----------



## ABRAXASS

You can always get them, cut out the centers, then tack weld them to real Roadstar knock offs! Those who know.....


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

ABRAXASS said:


> You can always get them, cut out the centers, then tack weld them to real Roadstar knock offs! *Those who know*.....


lol...


----------



## TONY CITYWIDE C.C

Quick question I have some 13x7 roadsters with 4 lug adapters but a buddy of mine had one that was a 5 lug universal and it fit just perfect . But I here some people I here saying you can't use a 5 lug adapter the ones that have 4 lug adapters and I believe there series ll


----------



## TONY CITYWIDE C.C




----------



## TONY CITYWIDE C.C




----------



## lone star

those look like small hub wheels bossman. i dont think small hub wheels will fit on 5x4.75 cars.....i could be wrong though.....i think they are more like cavaliers and honda 5 lug cars...


----------



## TONY CITYWIDE C.C




----------



## umlolo

They will fit


----------



## umlolo

Just went to old rim and tire shop they had a lot of la wire, and roadster center stickers lots of blue , green couple red abd a buch of white. Located winton, ca garza tire shop 1 209 357 2023


----------



## TONY CITYWIDE C.C

I have these for sale these are the ones with the 8 holes 4 lug but my boy had one 5 lug adapter that fit series ll here's my number 626-806-6618 tony if you have any questions


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TONY CITYWIDE C.C said:


> View attachment 637572


Def SH an def ser II


----------



## highliner

lone star said:


> those look like small hub wheels bossman. i dont think small hub wheels will fit on 5x4.75 cars.....i could be wrong though.....i think they are more like cavaliers and honda 5 lug cars...


 your right bro had a set of series 2 small hub n had 5x100 universal tried my series 2 5x4.75 and series 3 5x4.75 wouldn't work. If they were series 3 they would bought some series 3 four lug universal n my 5x4.75 adapters fit.


----------



## TONY CITYWIDE C.C

What do you think roadster Robinson


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Idk TONY roadstars can be kinda tricky.. I've seen some weird shit like large hub wheels with four lug adapters 4-4.25 /4-100 and I've also seen small hub wheels with 5 lug adapters 5-100/5-114.3
I do know for a fact that you cannot put a large hub adapter whether it be series 2 or 
series 3 5x4.75 into a small hub wheel like pictured above its simply impossible


----------



## lone star

you could run small 5 adapters for the wheels and then run wheel adapters from 4.75 to small 5....but that will add to the offset and look kind of goofy. if one were buying those wheels to have them rebuild you are better off buying a junk set of 100 spokes big 5 wheels and cut the hubs out and if u want to go cheap, a generic 100 spoke dish would be the route to go....


----------



## crush68

i
























selling my 14x7 roadster rims only no tires throw me an offer


----------



## johnnie65

I still have a few spare roadstar knock offs. A few 3 wings and 1 2 wing left gold. The 3 wings are 1 left chrome and 1left and 1 right gold. Hit me up if interested.

Also got set of series 1 chrome 13x7 with all 4 adapters (5x4.75) and 4 locks. They need ok to put on a daily, but would look a lot better having rebuilt. I can send pics through a text. (559)250-2475


----------



## aztecsef1

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Anyone ever seen or had a set of the non fluted 2 wings like pic on this star box??


I've seen them but not for the stars they were bolt ons still hanging on the wall of a tire shop


----------



## lone star

got one in the wall of the shop restroom...


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> View attachment 647492
> 
> 
> got one in the wall of the shop restroom...


 dat poor star got screwed n chopped


----------



## ABRAXASS

lone star said:


> View attachment 647492
> 
> 
> got one in the wall of the shop restroom...


Looks familiar.....


----------



## lone star

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> dat poor star got screwed n chopped


brand new shit going under the knife......


----------



## lone star

ABRAXASS said:


> Looks familiar.....


i missed them....


----------



## slo

crush68 said:


> i
> View attachment 638127
> View attachment 638128
> View attachment 638129
> View attachment 638130
> selling my 14x7 roadster rims only no tires throw me an offer


ouch on that first one


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

crush68 said:


> i
> View attachment 638127
> View attachment 638128
> View attachment 638129
> View attachment 638130
> selling my 14x7 roadster rims only no tires throw me an offer


 pm me location


----------



## Lowrider19

You got the fart fan on the other side of the wheel? LOL!


----------



## lone star

yessir i do


----------



## sdropnem

*Happy 5.20 Day*


----------



## johnnie65

johnnie65 said:


> I still have a few spare roadstar knock offs. A few 3 wings and 1 2 wing left gold. The 3 wings are 1 left chrome and 1left and 1 right gold. Hit me up if interested.
> 
> Also got set of series 1 chrome 13x7 with all 4 adapters (5x4.75) and 4 locks. They need ok to put on a daily, but would look a lot better having rebuilt. I can send pics through a text. (559)250-2475


Asking $200obo.


----------



## viejitos miami

man bring back the pots and pan so we can put the tru ray caps and ride old skool


----------



## lone star

dusted these off today. marinating for a custom set when the time comes...


----------



## lone star




----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^^ She used'ta be my gurrrrllll, she used'ta be my gurrll (best R&B voice)


----------



## lone star

i still need 1 left side adapt and lock ....since i used one to put the wheel in the shop bathroom lol


----------



## johnnie65

What series those for? 3?


----------



## lone star

yea series 3, 100 spoke


----------



## johnnie65

Nice set up.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

lone star said:


> dusted these off today. marinating for a custom set when the time comes...
> 
> View attachment 653386


How much


----------



## lone star

dont know if i want to part with them......


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Looking for a set of 13 or 14 ,chrome ,chrome n gold 
I'm in southern cali have some hydros stuff I can trade or trade plus cash


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Looking for ONE 13x7 "Roadster D's" 100 spoke all chrome...



sdropnem said:


> Removed the Eagle
> 
> What series are they considered? made and bought 1999


----------



## 1984cutlass

what's up bro I have a set of 13x7 roadstars chrome & gold for $ or trade?


----------



## highliner

Post up pics homie


----------



## MR.SKAMS

What the homie highliner said!


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

1984cutlass said:


> what's up bro I have a set of 13x7 roadstars chrome & gold for $ or trade?


What do u wsnt to trade your roadsters rims


----------



## 1984cutlass




----------



## 1984cutlass

13x7 $250


----------



## 1984cutlass

$250 obo


----------



## stympy

/\/\/\

fuck!!! it looks like they are small hub


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

X2 SH series I also:-(


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

^ they can fit a lincoln?


----------



## rmartinez6

I was wondering if you had any Roadstars series III locks and hex caps for sale. I am missing one right side. Thanks


----------



## 1984cutlass

no sorry bro


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

rmartinez6 said:


> I was wondering if you had any Roadstars series III locks and hex caps for sale. I am missing one right side. Thanks


 I have both pm sent:thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Selling my all chrome Roadstars.complete set with new ko's.wrench,tool,locks and adapters included.barrels need to be replaced,but I will included a set of barrels.$650 firm for everything....


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Great seta cores for rebuild and hardware complete new knocks n rare tool 
good buy good guy

TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Great seta cores for rebuild and hardware complete new knocks n rare tool
> good buy good guy
> 
> TTT


Thanks bro.i hope they sell.work on getting a project


----------



## johnnie65

My homie is selling both his sets of 13x7 series 2 roadstars. 1 set all chrome in decent shape complete w/adapters, locks and k/o and almost new milestar tires. 2nd set is all chrome w/ gold nips. In good shape (semi show quality) complete set w/ adapters, locks and k/o and no tires. He wants $650 for chrome w/ gold nips or $700 for all chrome w/tires. Text me for pics if interested. Located in fresno, ca and can ship if need to. (559)250-2475.


----------



## johnnie65

Forgot to mention they all have the 5x4.75 lug pattern and I think 1 more pattern as well, but don't remember.


----------



## Elbubu801

Does anybody have a series one adapter locks and spinners??5 lug or 6


----------



## johnnie65

I have a cheap set of 72 spoke series 1 all chrome 13's for sale. Ok for street car but would be sweet if rebuilt. Have all 4 adapters with locks. I have only 2 gold 3 wing k/o left and right. 1 left 3wing chrome. If interested lmk.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Selling my all chrome Roadstars.complete set with new ko's.wrench,tool,locks and adapters included.barrels need to be replaced,but I will included a set of barrels.$650 firm for everything....



Still for sale....


----------



## valley_legendz

do anyone have the locks for a series II


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

I have a few series 2 locks what sides do you need?


----------



## 66vert

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I have a few series 2 locks what sides do you need?


Anyone interested in single wheel $80shipped or $50picked up brand new never mounted


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> Anyone interested in single wheel $80shipped or $50picked up brand new never mounted


Have these knockoff for 250 will throw in set of og chips


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> Have these knockoff for 250 will throw in set of og chips


og Roadster chips $375 for all total of 51 sets 37 metal and 14 sets plastic


----------



## valley_legendz

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I have a few series 2 locks what sides do you need?


........I bealive all 4


----------



## valley_legendz

66vert said:


> Anyone interested in single wheel $80shipped or $50picked up brand new never mounted


..... $80 for which ever one? if is that way hit me up I want the center gold one plz


----------



## 66vert

valley_legendz said:


> ..... $80 for which ever one? if is that way hit me up I want the center gold one plz


pm sent


----------



## slo

1984cutlass said:


> View attachment 664370
> View attachment 664371
> View attachment 664372
> View attachment 664373
> $250 obo


location, whats missing


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> pm sent


13 inch 72spoke series two no adapters just wheels and caps 550 they good to restore


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Selling my all chrome Roadstars.complete set with new ko's.wrench,tool,locks and adapters included.barrels need to be replaced,but I will included a set of barrels.$650 firm for everything....


Anybody interested.....make me an offer....


----------



## Roblow5881

My 95 civic


----------



## johnnie65

Roblow5881 said:


> My 95 civic



Are those 5 or 4 lug? Are u looking for extra rims? I got 2 extra chrome rims and 4 lug adapters and 1 l/s 2wing k/o im selling if ur interested?


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> 13 inch 72spoke series two no adapters just wheels and caps 550 they good to restore


price reduced $450 anyone interested


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> og Roadster chips $375 for all total of 51 sets 37 metal and 14 sets plastic


Sellin all my roadster chips anyone interested $375 for 51 sets


----------



## Roblow5881

johnnie65 said:


> Are those 5 or 4 lug? Are u looking for extra rims? I got 2 extra chrome rims and 4 lug adapters and 1 l/s 2wing k/o im selling if ur interested?


They're 4 lug, I'm actually looking to get rid of these


----------



## johnnie65

If u are willing to part out the rims lmk hit me up with pm.


----------



## slo

66vert said:


> Anyone interested in single wheel $80shipped or $50picked up brand new never mounted


what are these 13s 14s


----------



## slo

66vert said:


> price reduced $450 anyone interested


where are they damaged?


----------



## caprice69

I'm selling a complete set of ko's, taking any offers


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559

For sale . Make a offer 13x7 roadstars diamond cut spokes. Dishes a little faded but can be painted to match car. Willing to trade for some 14's or lincoln town car chrome... PM me


----------



## a415er4life

WTB 13x7 gold hub,knipple and KO 72 or 80 spoke Roadstars 5x4.75 bolt pattern


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> Sellin all my roadster chips anyone interested $375 for 51 sets


Selling a set of series one 6 lug nice clean set


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> Selling a set of series one 6 lug nice clean set


Also have a new set 13x7 centergold twisted series 3 available with smoothie cap, three wing fluted,two wing fluted,or one in the pic


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> Have these knockoff for 250 will throw in set of og chips


Still available lowered price $200 shipped


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

66vert said:


> Also have a new set 13x7 centergold twisted series 3 available with smoothie cap, three wing fluted,two wing fluted,or one in the pic


How much you asking for these?


----------



## 66vert

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> How much you asking for these?


1900 brand new never been mounted two are 13x7 and two 13x5.5 reverse ko are new as well either style


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Still got my Roadstars for sale...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

caprice69 said:


> I'm selling a complete set of ko's, taking any offers


$100?


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559

13X7 Roadstars Diamond Cut Spokes with all hardware except knock offs, Tires are NO good.... looking to trade for some 14x7. Located in Fresno, CA . Dishes are faded but will look great if painted to match car. all hold air. PM if interested


----------



## Elbubu801

Does anyone have a set of complete adapters locks and knock offs series one???
Text me 3856289643 either that or i can sell my 14" 80 spokes set of 5 wheels gold nipples rest is chrome


----------



## aztecsef1

66vert said:


> Also have a new set 13x7 centergold twisted series 3 available with smoothie cap, three wing fluted,two wing fluted,or one in the pic


Super nice!


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

*testing waters 13x7 **SUPER CLEAN***

I have all four rims they are super clean..! rims is missing a center chip..far as everything else they are like new been babied there whole life an older friend of mine bought them new ...located in the bay area..testing the waters. I hate to sell them really. This set of wheels are like one of a kind. Need to extra money fror a impala im looking to buy..no lowballers. Musr see in person!


----------



## PELON_79MC




----------



## 66vert

bayarea65ssdroptop said:


> I have all four rims they are super clean..! rims is missing a center chip..far as everything else they are like new been babied there whole life an older friend of mine bought them new ...located in the bay area..testing the waters. I hate to sell them really. This set of wheels are like one of a kind. Need to extra money fror a impala im looking to buy..no lowballers. Musr see in person!


How much?


----------



## ABRAXASS

How many/what Series on the 5 lugs Grumps^^^


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice!!


----------



## ABRAXASS

grumpy13 said:


> I have series 2 and 3 all new 4 5 6 lungs full sets new


Price on Series II's 5 lug 15 holes


----------



## grumpy13

All set sold...have 4 4 lung adapters series two 25 each plus shipping


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Anybody interested in a set if 72 spoke all chrome Roadstars with gold 3 wing fluted KOs bad thing is they have the small hubs 4 lug adapters


----------



## BARNEY 09

Does anyone have a set if knockoffs that fit the big chip?


----------



## Lowrider19

On Ebay now.....American flag set http://www.ebay.com/itm/Roadster-Wi..._Car_Truck_Wheels&hash=item19e11b9327&vxp=mtr Mexican/Italian Flag Set http://www.ebay.com/itm/Roadster-Wi..._Car_Truck_Wheels&hash=item19e11b9de4&vxp=mtr


----------



## Lowrider19

I also have 2 of these,singles only. I opened one sealed package to take a pic.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs

*2 1/2" Roadster metal chips for sale*

White Metal Roadster chips with Eagle.
Never mounted but have some shelf wear.
Bought these almost 20 yrs ago and they've
Been in storage since then. 

PM me with best offer. PayPal ready.


----------



## Lowrider19

Bump.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Lowrider19 said:


> I also have 2 of these,singles only. I opened one sealed package to take a pic.


 I have 1 single also nos "FREE" to whomever jus cover postage


----------



## Lowrider19

I have a customer looking for a complete set of Series III's adapters complete for a '70 Impala. No knockoffs,adapters,only. Let me know what you got.


----------



## johnnie65

I have some 56 spoke bolt on all chrome 13's. in decent shape for a street car. Complete with center caps and 2 wing spinners. Minor rust and some curb checks/rash. Lmk if interested. Take $175 for them. I'll post up pics later when I have a chance.


----------



## Lowrider19

1 day left for the emblems...... Mexican Flag http://www.ebay.com/itm/Roadster-Wi..._Car_Truck_Wheels&hash=item19e11b9de4&vxp=mtr American flag http://www.ebay.com/itm/Roadster-Wi..._Car_Truck_Wheels&hash=item19e11b9327&vxp=mtr


----------



## johnnie65

johnnie65 said:


> I have some 56 spoke bolt on all chrome 13's. in decent shape for a street car. Complete with center caps and 2 wing spinners. Minor rust and some curb checks/rash. Lmk if interested. Take $175 for them. I'll post up pics later when I have a chance.



Fit 5x4.75 pattern. Koo for a daily. Also 2 will need to be resealed.


----------



## 66vert

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Nice!!


80 spoke roadstars $750


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> 80 spoke roadstars $750


Anyone looking for two ear roadstar ko $125 for these five


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> Anyone looking for two ear roadstar ko $125 for these five


Have clean set of two ear fluted $250


----------



## David Rey

Do you still have chrome with gold nipple and is it a 13x7 rim?


66vert said:


> Anyone interested in single wheel $80shipped or $50picked up brand new never mounted


----------



## 66vert

David Rey said:


> Do you still have chrome with gold nipple and is it a 13x7 rim?


That one is sold still have the other three all chrome is a 14 and black spokes and gold twisted are 15's


----------



## Lowrider19

I need 2 2-bar fluted right side knockoffs in good shape. PM me if you have some with pics.


----------



## 66vert

Lowrider19 said:


> I need 2 2-bar fluted right side knockoffs in good shape. PM me if you have some with pics.


Pm sent


----------



## Cali Life

*i got these 100 Spoke **SERIES I**
3 left side **and 1 right side **adapters ....
3 adapters are 4lug(4 on 100mm/4.25) bolt pattern & 1 5lug (5 on 100mm/4.25)
asking 350

*


----------



## Lowrider19

Looking for a set of 6-lug Series 1 adapters/locks/knockoffs. Complete price,PM pics and price,I don't need your phone #,unless I see the product and agree with the price.


----------



## Lowrider19

Still need 2 right side fluted 2-bar knockoffs






Also have these chips for sale.


----------



## 7garcia7

Cali Life said:


> *i got these 100 Spoke **SERIES I**
> 3 left side **and 1 right side **adapters ....
> 3 adapters are 4lug(4 on 100mm/4.25) bolt pattern & 1 5lug (5 on 100mm/4.25)
> asking 350
> 
> *
> View attachment 716586
> View attachment 716594
> View attachment 716618
> View attachment 716626


Pm. Your number. Any rust, or road rash.


----------



## eight1eightstyle

johnnie65 said:


> Fit 5x4.75 pattern. Koo for a daily. Also 2 will need to be resealed.
> 
> View attachment 696906


still have them?


----------



## johnnie65

eight1eightstyle said:


> still have them?




Pm sent


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> That one is sold still have the other three all chrome is a 14 and black spokes and gold twisted are 15's


14's 80 spoke clean roadstars $700 5x4.75 also have a 6lug set clean for $500


----------



## bigperro619

Does anyone know what series these are? And could i get a five lug adapter for these? Thanks


----------



## johnnie65

Those are series 1. More than likely u got small hub. If so, then only small 5 lug pattern will fit. I have a set of 72 spoke series 1 with adapters and locks I'm selling, they got the 5x4.75 (impala, gbody) pattern. Lmk if u are interested.


----------



## johnnie65




----------



## johnnie65




----------



## johnnie65




----------



## bigperro619

Thanks but let me get rid of the center gold 72 spokes i have and ill get at you


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> That one is sold still have the other three all chrome is a 14 and black spokes and gold twisted are 15's


Clean 14 inch 80 spoke $600


----------



## scrapin82regal

Lookin for a series 2 80 spoke 13 all chrome and a Left side adapter an lock and 2 right side fluted 2 bar knockoffs .Any help would be great thanks pm me also have 2 clean 100 spoke 13s series 3s forsale no assrys


----------



## aztecsef1

scrapin82regal said:


> Lookin for a series 2 80 spoke 13 all chrome and a Left side adapter an lock and 2 right side fluted 2 bar knockoffs .Any help would be great thanks pm me also have 2 clean 100 spoke 13s series 3s forsale no assrys


I have a left and a right adapter an lock in good condition $65 shipped also have 1 gold 3 wing if u want it all 85$ shipped


----------



## bigperro619

13x7 72 spoke up for a quick sale asking $350 picked up. Lmk


----------



## scrapin82regal

what bolt pattern


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> Have clean set of two ear fluted $250


16 inch gold twisted spokes $400 picked up


----------



## a415er4life

WTB 13x7 triple gold Roadstars must be in good shape, ready to roll on


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

a415er4life said:


> WTB 13x7 triple gold Roadstars must be in good shape, ready to roll on


I had a cherry show quality condition set sold em to lonestar ask him if they are still around maybe is worth a try


----------



## a415er4life

*Trade*

I have a nice set of all chrome 80 spoke 13x7 w/ P155/80/13s in driver condition that I'd be willing to trade along with cash for a clean set of 13" or 14" rev 72 spoke triple gold Roadstars. Must be in same or better condition then what I have in pix. I'm only looking for rims/tires in Calif only , NO SHIPPING


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice round nipple 80's


----------



## lone star

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I had a cherry show quality condition set sold em to lonestar ask him if they are still around maybe is worth a try


Sold them local and they been in his house since. Doesnt want to sell


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ but where's them NOS ones at though


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Yeah really slap them bishs on tht duece hoe


----------



## TxChivo72

I had the wheel's framed and now hanging on my wall 
Thanks Lone


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Selling my all chrome Roadstars.complete set with new ko's.wrench,tool,locks and adapters included.barrels need to be replaced,but I will included a set of barrels.$650 firm for everything....


Still for sale....


----------



## lone star

ABRAXASS said:


> ^^^ but where's them NOS ones at though


Tucked away for when i get that feeling....


----------



## lone star

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Yeah really slap them bishs on tht duece hoe


Duece not worthy...


----------



## lone star

TxChivo72 said:


> I had the wheel's framed and now hanging on my wall
> Thanks Lone


 sure miss em


----------



## C.C.C.

Sitting in my garage collecting dust. Wheels, tires and adapters. No knockoffs no locks. Anyone interested shoot me an email. [email protected] located in Yuba City Ca.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Look like series I


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

First $700 takes the set
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/369406-14x7-og-roadstar-wires.html


----------



## johnnie65

C.C.C. said:


> Sitting in my garage collecting dust. Wheels, tires and adapters. No knockoffs no locks. Anyone interested shoot me an email. [email protected] located in Yuba City Ca.



They are series 1 but looks like the 4.5 lug pattern. I have a set of 4.75 pattern w/ locks.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Selling my all chrome Roadstars.complete set with new ko's.wrench,tool,locks and adapters included.barrels need to be replaced,but I will included a set of barrels.$650 firm for everything....



Still for sale.....PM me an offer if interested...


----------



## dignityaz

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Still for sale.....PM me an offer if interested...


Pm me bro


----------



## backyard64

Anyone have a roadstar tool for sale a buddy of mine lost his an gots a flat


----------



## 66vert

backyard64 said:


> Anyone have a roadstar tool for sale a buddy of mine lost his an gots a flat


Yes I have alot of them


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

backyard64 said:


> Anyone have a roadstar tool for sale a buddy of mine lost his an gots a flat


Jus use a 3/4 inch breaker bar they work better anyway


----------



## johnnie65

backyard64 said:


> Anyone have a roadstar tool for sale a buddy of mine lost his an gots a flat



Just use a small 3/4" ratchet or breaker bar with a short 3/4" extension to give u a lil room from rim and car. Works fine. Or even a 3/4" piece of square tubing w/ big crescent wrench or weld a long handle on end. I've done both and both work fine.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

I got an adapter from a 1/2" drive to 3/4" pm me I'll sell it


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 66vert

backyard64 said:


> Anyone have a roadstar tool for sale a buddy of mine lost his an gots a flat


$20 shipped


----------



## ABRAXASS

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Jus use a 3/4 inch breaker bar they work better anyway


This, Harbor Freight all day


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> $20 shipped


Cleaning out storage all my roadster/roadstar stuff for sale adapters, knockoffs call if you need anything 4085718014


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

^^^^ lol..


----------



## backyard64

thanks guys


----------



## shystie69

66vert said:


> Cleaning out storage all my roadster/roadstar stuff for sale adapters, knockoffs call if you need anything 4085718014


 Damn Gud Stuff :wow:


----------



## 66vert

HAVE A FEW SET OF ROADSTER CENTER CAPS IF ANYONE INTERESTED


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

wheres all the knock off pics


----------



## 66vert

HAVE THESE THREE ROADSTARS FOR SALE $300


----------



## 66vert

72 SPOKE ROADSTARS $500 SOME CURB BUT GOOD FOR STREET CRUISER


----------



## 66vert

BRAND NEW SINGLE ROADSTAR $100


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

66vert said:


> 72 SPOKE ROADSTARS $500 SOME CURB BUT GOOD FOR STREET CRUISER


size?


----------



## 66vert

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> size?


13x7


----------



## J RAIDER

66vert said:


> Cleaning out storage all my roadster/roadstar stuff for sale adapters, knockoffs call if you need anything 4085718014


how much for 5 lug 2 left 2 right side adapters wit K/Os


----------



## 66vert

J RAIDER said:


> how much for 5 lug 2 left 2 right side adapters wit K/Os


What series do you need


----------



## madrigalkustoms

66vert said:


> HAVE A FEW SET OF ROADSTER CENTER CAPS IF ANYONE INTERESTED


How much for the top right 2 wing gold center caps?


----------



## 66vert

madrigalkustoms said:


> How much for the top right 2 wing gold center caps?


Pm sent


----------



## a415er4life

a415er4life said:


> I have a nice set of all chrome 80 spoke 13x7 w/ P155/80/13s in driver condition that I'd be willing to trade along with cash for a clean set of 13" or 14" rev 72 spoke triple gold Roadstars. Must be in same or better condition then what I have in pix. I'm only looking for rims/tires in Calif only , NO SHIPPING


See post dated 10-25-13 for pix


----------



## sdropnem

I got (2) 14 x 7 Roadstar D's *For Sale, *Good Street wheels, octagon K Os, with 5 60 tires, black spokes.


PM me if interested!


----------



## RO68RAG

sdropnem said:


> I got (2) 14 x 7 Roadstar D's *For Sale, *Good Street wheels, octagon K Os, with 5 60 tires, black spokes.
> 
> 
> PM me if interested!


You have better pics of the rims


----------



## npazzin

:rofl:


----------



## shystie69

:dunno:


----------



## sdropnem

RO68RAG said:


> You have better pics of the rims


I'll post in a few!


----------



## sdropnem

In storage so a little dusty, no curb damage good for street car,,,,,,,,,,


 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/264390-caprice-fest-12.html


----------



## shystie69




----------



## sdropnem

Less than 4,000 miles on wheels and tires!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

TTT.....for Roadstars....


----------



## Lowrider19

I've got a set of 13x7 reverse 6 lug 72 spokes for sale,all chrome,great shape except for a few curb checks on lip,dated 1996. Comes with a Brand new set of 5 hex knockoffs with wrench. Adapters/locks/key all there and working perfect. Fits bombs and mini-trucks. PM me if interested.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Hmmm...


----------



## lone star

Do those six lug hubs fit 99 and up gmc trucks


----------



## Lots_a_lows

Making room in my storage unit and I'm getting rid of several sets of rims, tires and knockoffs. I have a set of 4 14" center gold Roadstars. I never used them and dont have the knockoffs or tool for the lock. The rims could use a good cleaning but do have some rust on the spokes, the dishes are pretty clean. I am asking $450 or best offer. Buyer must pay shipping . Pm me and let me know what set of wheels you are interested in.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> Do those six lug hubs fit 99 and up gmc trucks


lol...dis knacka


----------



## ABRAXASS

lone star said:


> Do those six lug hubs fit 99 and up gmc trucks


They should, most foreign 6 lugs are 139.7 GMC/Silverado also 139.7


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

LMFAO!!! @ 13X7 wires on a 1/2 ton pickup


----------



## Mr Gee

sdropnem said:


> Less than 4,000 miles on wheels and tires!!!


I got some with the similar stamps, what the hell are they?


----------



## lone star

Cut them up to make 20 or 22.....


----------



## Mr Gee

lone star said:


> Cut them up to make 20 or 22.....


I will probably scrap these fuckers, get more that way


----------



## sdropnem

Mr Gee said:


> I got some with the similar stamps, what the hell are they? The ones
> 
> View attachment 934058
> View attachment 934066


 Mine are RoadStar D's so that maybe what u got!


----------



## Mr Gee

sdropnem said:


> Mine are RoadStar D's so that maybe what u got!


Not even sure how to tell...


----------



## sdropnem

Well made in the USA is a good start!! I bought mine NEW in 1999 looks like yours are fm 1998


----------



## sdropnem

Im sure Roadster Robinson can Essplain lol


----------



## Mr Gee

sdropnem said:


> Well made in the USA is a good start!! I bought mine NEW in 1999 looks like yours are fm 1998


These would still need to be restored, they are ruff!


----------



## sdropnem

They kinda r


----------



## Lowrider19

Look good to be 15 yrs old,though!


----------



## Mr Gee

Lowrider19 said:


> Look good to be 15 yrs old,though!


Ya they aren't too bad. But from the stamps and year they may be?


----------



## sdropnem

R u selling them or what? I'm trying to sell 2 unless I can get 2 cheap


----------



## LOSFINOS67

would you happen to have 1 14x7 Roadster series 3 all chrome with ko?


----------



## sdropnem

Not me....I only have a couple RoadStars 100 spoke


----------



## Ray Brown

Anyone selling a set of the spacer hubs needed to mount these Roadsters the tool or key needed to mount them?


----------



## Ray Brown

Pic of adapters


----------



## highliner

Ray Brown said:


> View attachment 977746
> Anyone selling a set of the spacer hubs needed to mount these Roadsters the tool or key needed to mount them?


Wow those nos straight out the box


----------



## 66vert

Ray Brown said:


> Pic of adapters


I have some available


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> I have some available


Have a nos 13 inch center gold twisted spoke series three roadstar set


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Ray Brown said:


> View attachment 977746
> Anyone selling a set of the spacer hubs needed to mount these Roadsters the tool or key needed to mount them?


 I believe what you are looking is the "spindle nuts" you might try Roadstar Robinson


----------



## ABRAXASS

66vert said:


> Have a nos 13 inch center gold twisted spoke series three roadstar set


How much....


----------



## GoodTimes317

ABRAXASS said:


> How much....


x2


----------



## sdropnem

Ray Brown said:


> View attachment 977746
> Anyone selling a set of the spacer hubs needed to mount these Roadsters the tool or key needed to mount them?


 NICE!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Selling my all chrome Roadstars.complete set with new ko's.wrench,tool,locks and adapters included.barrels need to be replaced,but I will included a set of barrels.$650 firm for everything....



Still for sale....PM ur offer if interested....


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

I'll take the hubz n hex wrench


----------



## caddydaddy505

66vert said:


> I have some available


How much..I need them to fit 4 1/2 bolt pattern..for 77 grand prix


----------



## 66vert

caddydaddy505 said:


> How much..I need them to fit 4 1/2 bolt pattern..for 77 grand prix


pm sent


----------



## Vonchubbs

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Still for sale....PM ur offer if interested....


 how much?


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> pm sent


Have a set of 14s 80 spoke series 3


----------



## sdropnem

What years are series 3 from?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Have this one single og Roadstar knockoff available nos
$45 shipped


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Have this complete set og Roadstar 3 wing fluted knock offs for sale used condition still nice chrome
$265


----------



## 66vert

SELLING SOME MORE OF MY ROADSTAR SETS FOR SALE BOTH 14S ARE CHROME AND 13S ARE CENTER GOLD ALSO HAVE A FEW NOS SINGLE THREE WING FLUTED KO AND SHARKFIN KO FOR SALE


----------



## sdropnem

66vert said:


> SELLING SOME MORE OF MY ROADSTAR SETS FOR SALE BOTH 14S ARE CHROME AND 13S ARE CENTER GOLD ALSO HAVE A FEW NOS SINGLE THREE WING FLUTED KO AND SHARKFIN KO FOR SALE


 nice....got any pics that show the stamp?

Like this


----------



## CustomMachines

66vert said:


>


:fool2::fool2:


----------



## Lil_Rob00

How much for the center golds and are they 5 lug that will fit a big body fleet


----------



## dignityaz

Im looking for a full set of spinners


----------



## MISTER66

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Still for sale....PM ur offer if interested....


U still have the rims


----------



## MISTER66

66vert said:


> I have some available


How much for the adaptor set with locks


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

MISTER66 said:


> U still have the rims


Yup


----------



## supremes

We have a set all chrome 13 reverse with tires also 2 extra with no tires. Looking to trade for all chrome 14 inch. Mine are in excellent condition so only trade for same condition. Northern California only.


----------



## dignityaz

I got a set of daytons. anniversary edition. With gold nipples and hubs im looking for some stars. For a 87monte. Looking to trade.


----------



## bonediggetie

66vert said:


> SELLING SOME MORE OF MY ROADSTAR SETS FOR SALE BOTH 14S ARE CHROME AND 13S ARE CENTER GOLD ALSO HAVE A FEW NOS SINGLE THREE WING FLUTED KO AND SHARKFIN KO FOR SALE


So what lug/bolt pattern are these 3sets of rims?


----------



## 66vert

bonediggetie said:


> So what lug/bolt pattern are these 3sets of rims?


Only complete set I have left are these 14s chrome 80 spoke series 3 bolt pattern is 5x4.5 5x4.75 and 5x5


----------



## slo

66vert said:


> Have a set of 14s 80 spoke series 3


price


----------



## slo

66vert said:


> SELLING SOME MORE OF MY ROADSTAR SETS FOR SALE BOTH 14S ARE CHROME AND 13S ARE CENTER GOLD ALSO HAVE A FEW NOS SINGLE THREE WING FLUTED KO AND SHARKFIN KO FOR SALE


price


----------



## slo

66vert said:


> Only complete set I have left are these 14s chrome 80 spoke series 3 bolt pattern is 5x4.5 5x4.75 and 5x5


price


----------



## 66vert

slo said:


> price


Asking 600


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Selling my all chrome Roadstars.complete set with new ko's.wrench,tool,locks and adapters included.barrels need to be replaced,but I will included a set of barrels.$650 firm for everything....



Wheels are SOLD!!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice!!


----------



## HustlerSpank

:thumbsup:


----------



## UniqueIndividual82

Looking for one 13x7 all chrome 72 or does anyone no who will rebuild one for me in az


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

UniqueIndividual82 said:


> Looking for one 13x7 all chrome 72 or does anyone no who will rebuild one for me in az


Try Pat @ ZWW
949-584-6821:thumbsup:


----------



## highliner

Anyone have a set of these chips for sale cash ready pm or txt (928)322-1383 thanks


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Bump


----------



## johnnie65

highliner said:


> Anyone have a set of these chips for sale cash ready pm or txt (928)322-1383 thanks












Like these bro?


----------



## highliner

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1176426
> 
> 
> 
> Like these bro?


Yes that's them


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

you mean like this?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1176426
> 
> 
> 
> Like these bro?


Nice.


----------



## johnnie65

Thanks. Up for sale complete set of series 2 Roadstars. 5lug universal adapters, locks, rims and 3 wing fluted gold k/o. 
$600 plus shipping.


----------



## johnnie65

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> you mean like this?



That's nice too bro


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

johnnie65 said:


> Thanks. Up for sale complete set of series 2 Roadstars. 5lug universal adapters, locks, rims and 3 wing fluted gold k/o.
> $600 plus shipping.


Niiiice


----------



## ABRAXASS

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1176426
> 
> 
> 
> Like these bro?


Good luck on the sale homie, just saw these on C/L.


----------



## 66vert

80 spoke series complete with 2wing fluted $750


----------



## oldsoul

I got a set on Fresno c/l,I'll trade for some Dayton "dog ears" with chip insert.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

oldsoul said:


> I got a set on Fresno c/l,I'll trade for some Dayton "dog ears" with chip insert.


Text me some pictures of the wheels I have a brand new set of dog ears 406 590 3137


----------



## caprice69

Looking for 1 (series 2) all chrome 14 inch 80 spoke. Must be large hub for a 5 lug. Also need the adapter and lock for the left side. Let me know what u got. Tanx. Send me a pm or shot a text at 619 727 8823


----------



## caprice69

Got these for sale taking best offer






. Two right sides an one left


----------



## 66vert

caprice69 said:


> Looking for 1 (series 2) all chrome 14 inch 80 spoke. Must be large hub for a 5 lug. Also need the adapter and lock for the left side. Let me know what u got. Tanx. Send me a pm or shot a text at 619 727 8823


I have 3 brand new never mounted 14s series 2 80 spoke roadstars


----------



## Trucha-Marcos

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Have this complete set og Roadstar 3 wing fluted knock offs for sale used condition still nice chrome
> $265


Where are you located at and are those the only Roadsrer knockoffs you got?Im also looking for the key.


----------



## Trucha-Marcos

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Have this complete set og Roadstar 3 wing fluted knock offs for sale used condition still nice chrome
> $265


Where u located and r those the only roadster knockoffs u have?


----------



## Trucha-Marcos

caprice69 said:


> Got these for sale taking best offer
> View attachment 1190650
> . Two right sides an one left


Do u still have these for sale?


----------



## Trucha-Marcos

caprice69 said:


> Got these for sale taking best offer
> View attachment 1190650
> . Two right sides an one left


Are these still available?


----------



## caprice69

Trucha-Marcos said:


> Are these still available?


Sold them already


----------



## caprice69

I have 3 series 2 14" wheels for sale. Large hub for impalas or cadillac. Wheels come with 2 right side adapters, an locks, 1 left side adapter an lock. They make great spears or good for rebuilds. No curb damage just light scufs. I cleaned all da superficial rust off them. Taking best offers. Send me a pm or text at 619 727 8823


----------



## Jonate

Hey guys I'm new to the forum. My name is Juan and I am from Atlanta Ga. I've always had questions about the wire wheels on my truck, but have never found any info. Being in Georgia nobody has or knows a single thing about wire wheels. The only thing I knew before this forum was that I had Roadster wire wheels, just because of what the emblem said. I have learned that it is not an emblem rather they are wheel chips! I've been reading this thread for about an hour and have learned a great deal about these wheels. These wheels have been on the ride since 1997 and are in relatively great shape! Anyways, I have a huge favor and would like to locate a set of white roadster wheel chips for my truck, the current ones are lookin rough so I would like to replace them. Any help is appreciated! Great write-up btw!

Here are a couple of pictures. One of my ride and the other of the wheel chips im lookin for.



Jonate


----------



## lone star

Pm sent , i have a set


----------



## INSANE EMPIRE

Any non-fluted 3 way knock offs out there???


----------



## johnnie65

Looking for 1 left and 1 right gold 3wing fluted. Lmk thanks.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Jonate said:


> Hey guys I'm new to the forum. My name is Juan and I am from Atlanta Ga. I've always had questions about the wire wheels on my truck, but have never found any info. Being in Georgia nobody has or knows a single thing about wire wheels. The only thing I knew before this forum was that I had Roadster wire wheels, just because of what the emblem said. I have learned that it is not an emblem rather they are wheel chips! I've been reading this thread for about an hour and have learned a great deal about these wheels. These wheels have been on the ride since 1997 and are in relatively great shape! Anyways, I have a huge favor and would like to locate a set of white roadster wheel chips for my truck, the current ones are lookin rough so I would like to replace them. Any help is appreciated! Great write-up btw!
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures. One of my ride and the other of the wheel chips im lookin for.
> 
> [/
> 
> 
> Jonate





WOW "VERY IMPRESSIVE"- that those wheels are 17 years old. "God Forbid" but just in case you have any problems or ever need a rebuild, we were the original founders of the Roadster Wheel Company and are now ZEUS Wire Wheels and as a comfort to know, we still use the same CHROME platers we did back in the day. WELCOME TO LAY IT LOW JUAN, it is a FANTASTIC web site; I Love It! BTW- The wheel model you have are called "Sporters"


----------



## Lowrider19

$450 plus shipping 13x7 72 spoke Roadster's 6-lug all chrome,dated 1996. These will fit Bombs and Mini-trucks. Final price drop,they will not go any lower,price is FIRM. Will need 1 or 2 knockoffs,which I can help you find. Someone tried to hammer the right side's off the wrong way and broke 1 ear. At least a 7-10 including the minor curb rash. Locks and adapters are in perfect shape and function well.Scroll through the pics. Will include your choice of NOS Roadster Porcelain Eagles in flag colors.


----------



## lone star

Have u tried those 6 lugs on 99 up.gmc trucks, maybe make em into 22s.....


----------



## Lowrider19

Should fit,if the caliper isn't on. Same bolt pattern as a Nissan Hardbody,what they came off of. 6x139.7


----------



## Tami at Zeus

lone star said:


> Have u tried those 6 lugs on 99 up.gmc trucks, maybe make em into 22s.....


Ha Ha!!!! Lets not get carried away; that's sounding like a MAJOR overhaul to me, first it's close to impossible anymore these days for us to get our hands on some 22 inch USA steel dishes and then we would have to design and make our own spokes for it!!!!


----------



## npazzin

big rims are fugly anyway!!!


----------



## lone star

npazzin said:


> big rims are fugly anyway!!!


A new silverado w 3/5 drop on custom 22 inch roadstars with smooth no ear caps and matching eagles would look nice, and one of a kind....


----------



## Tami at Zeus

lone star said:


> A new silverado w 3/5 drop on custom 22 inch roadstars with smooth no ear caps and matching eagles would look nice, and one of a kind....


SURE IT WOULD !!!! 
DID YOU EVER REALLY WONDER WHY ALL THE OTHER WHEELS OTHER THAN THE "STARs" haven't been copied by China ?????


----------



## Lowrider19

Put them on Ebay.....







http://www.ebay.com/itm/Set-of-4-Ro..._Car_Truck_Wheels&hash=item19ed7cb7d6&vxp=mtr


----------



## Jonate

Tami said:


> WOW "VERY IMPRESSIVE"- that those wheels are 17 years old. "God Forbid" but just in case you have any problems or ever need a rebuild, we were the original founders of the Roadster Wheel Company and are now ZEUS Wire Wheels and as a comfort to know, we still use the same CHROME platers we did back in the day. WELCOME TO LAY IT LOW JUAN, it is a FANTASTIC web site; I Love It! BTW- The wheel model you have are called "Sporters"


Appreciate the info man! The wheels have very little rust, not even noticeable until you get close. I plan on getting them rebuilt within the next five-seven years as I restore the truck. I will add, these wheels have held up extremely well! My dad was telling me he had a set of wires before these that only lasted him 3 years before they rusted out, I have no idea what brand, but he decided to go with roadstars after, and here they are, 17 years later! 

On a side note, does anybody have any suggestions on how to remove the wheel chips?


----------



## lone star

DRill a small hole on back of spinner til u hit the chip. Then use a pin or somethin to tap they chip out from the backside.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Jonate said:


> Appreciate the info man! The wheels have very little rust, not even noticeable until you get close. I plan on getting them rebuilt within the next five-seven years as I restore the truck. I will add, these wheels have held up extremely well! My dad was telling me he had a set of wires before these that only lasted him 3 years before they rusted out, I have no idea what brand, but he decided to go with roadstars after, and here they are, 17 years later!
> 
> On a side note, does anybody have any suggestions on how to remove the wheel chips?


In those days, we put the chips on using E-6000 adhesive, and if we had to remove it was a long process with a blow dryer, but these days there are heat guns


----------



## divine69impala

Tami said:


> In those days, we put the chips on using E-6000 adhesive, and if we had to remove it was a long process with a blow dryer, but these days there are heat guns


Damn that must of been a long time ago if there were no heat guns. I didnt they had roadster rims on horse carriages lmao


----------



## ABRAXASS

Tami said:


> In those days, we put the chips on using E-6000 adhesive, and if we had to remove it was a long process with a blow dryer, but these days there are heat guns


I heard boiling water will remove them


----------



## Tami at Zeus

divine69impala said:


> Damn that must of been a long time ago if there were no heat guns. I didnt they had roadster rims on horse carriages lmao


LOL. LOL. LOL; I don't know !!!!!


----------



## caprice69

Any one have any info on rebuilding the locks??? Just came up on a series 3 set an got to rebuild the locks. Any info is appreciated.. Tanx


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^^ Zues maybe?


----------



## lone star

caprice69 said:


> Any one have any info on rebuilding the locks??? Just came up on a series 3 set an got to rebuild the locks. Any info is appreciated.. Tanx


R u sure . I have some series 2 locks id part with if they fit


----------



## caprice69

lone star said:


> R u sure . I have some series 2 locks id part with if they fit


I need to rebuild 2 of them for sure. Cus there not locking at all. I don't think the series 2 will work.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

caprice69 said:


> I need to rebuild 2 of them for sure. Cus there not locking at all. I don't think the series 2 will work.


You're not too far from us, maybe an hour away, Pat will look at em, clean em up and see if he can fix the problem; He just got someone else's up and running last week. PM me to make arrangements, hate for you to make the drive and nobody at the shop


----------



## Gold86

Does anyone have a right side adapter and lock? Series 2 and should be able to fit an impala or g-body. I am also looking for a three-wing spinner for the same type of wheel. call or text me at 541 212 5730

Thanks!


----------



## locorider

WANTED 13X7 Roadstar wheel in excellent condition. Gold nips and spokes. pm me if you have one


----------



## MISTER66

Just picked up these 13s for good deal. But need to find adaptors locks and two kos for 5 lug universal. Any leads.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

I got these series 3

4 rims 13" 72 spoke:

4 adapters, 1 left side lock, 1 right side lock no spinners...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Asking $200 obo on the rims, adapters and 2 locks..

Txt or call me if interested. 6417508451


----------



## johnnie65

MISTER66 said:


> View attachment 1261546
> View attachment 1261554
> View attachment 1261554
> View attachment 1261538
> 
> Just picked up these 13s for good deal. But need to find adaptors locks and two kos for 5 lug universal. Any leads.


What kind of k/o and sides u looking for?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

locorider said:


> WANTED 13X7 Roadstar wheel in excellent condition. Gold nips and spokes. pm me if you have one


how much for those 3


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

BrownAzt3ka said:


> I got these series 3
> 
> 4 rims 13" 72 spoke:
> 
> 4 adapters, 1 left side lock, 1 right side lock no spinners...


look like small hubs


----------



## MISTER66

Really just need adaptors locks n two hex kos that say roadsters. Need 5 lug universal. Don't need anymore rims thanks anyways


----------



## MISTER66

Johnnie65 not sure what sides are. Kos are the hex ones that say roadsters. Unless u got something different to show me.


----------



## SUPER1

looking for all 4 adapters and locks for series 2 Roadstars, I also need the knock offs. 2ear or hex chrome. they are goin on a 95 fleetwood. If anyone can help me out text me 909-463-8668. Thanx


----------



## locorider

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> how much for those 3


I don't want to sell, trying to find another NOS 4th wheel


----------



## Tami at Zeus

I am looking for 1, I don't need the wheel, just the hub; ONE "100"spoke "ROADSTAR" hub- with the ROADSTER STAMPING on the hub

Even if it was just for show, back in the day and has no drilling


----------



## johnnie65

MISTER66 said:


> Johnnie65 not sure what sides are. Kos are the hex ones that say roadsters. Unless u got something different to show me.



My bad bro, didnt mean sides.... Meant what series locks?


----------



## MISTER66

johnnie65 said:


> My bad bro, didnt mean sides.... Meant what series locks?


I Belice series 3. Not sure how to check.


----------



## johnnie65

Either post a pic of adapter or back of hub of rim.

Or go to very first page of this thread and the homie abraxass has a school lesson on Roadstars.


----------



## Lowrider19

13x7 72 spoke 6-lugs,ends in 3 days http://www.ebay.com/itm/111376623635?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 American and Mexican Flag NOS chips http://www.ebay.com/itm/111376625097?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 http://www.ebay.com/itm/111376627006?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 Also have the chips in a seperate Buy it Now Auction. 100% positive feedback http://www.ebay.com/usr/muddyvinson?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## jimmyscustoms




----------



## jimmyscustoms




----------



## highliner

jimmyscustoms said:


>


R these 4 sale if so how much


----------



## jimmyscustoms

250 for adspters, 250 for spinners, 80 for chips


----------



## jimmyscustoms

Have these also for sale one has to be replated


----------



## jimmyscustoms




----------



## MISTER66

johnnie65 said:


> Either post a pic of adapter or back of hub of rim.
> 
> Or go to very first page of this thread and the homie abraxass has a school lesson on Roadstars.


Got my postíng On page 53. Tried to message u the pics but won't let me upload them


----------



## jimmyscustoms

jimmyscustoms said:


>


Sold, still have the claws for sale


----------



## Lowrider19

Looking for a set of Series 1 5-lug adapters/locks,and sets of knockoffs.


----------



## bigperro619

Got these up for sale or trade for some no wing spinners.


----------



## 66vert

FOR SALE


----------



## CCC925

jimmyscustoms said:


> 250 for adspters, 250 for spinners, 80 for chips


U still have black chips? pm thanks


----------



## lone star




----------



## 66vert

FOR SALE 14X7 REVERSE 80 SPOKE SERIES 3 $650 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## GREENERIK54

Anyone has a right side shark fin kO for a roadstar?


----------



## Andybarber

66vert said:


> FOR SALE


How much for ur rims and what size are they pm me


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

GREENERIK54 said:


> Anyone has a right side shark fin kO for a roadstar?


I have one


----------



## brn2ridelo

Found these on Craigslist
http://imperial.craigslist.org/pts/4552361169.html


----------



## cisco62

jimmyscustoms said:


> Sold, still have the claws for sale


U still have the claws for sale.


----------



## 66vert

cisco62 said:


> U still have the claws for sale.


I have a set nos 3bar chrome claw spinners for sale $300 show chrome


----------



## johnnie65

cisco62 said:


> U still have the claws for sale.




How many do u need? 1,2or set


----------



## cisco62

johnnie65 said:


> How many do u need? 1,2or set


A set...u got pictures


----------



## GREENERIK54

I need a right side shark fin KO! Can anyone guide to one? Thanks


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

I have one.. $55 shipped


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

66vert said:


> FOR SALE 14X7 REVERSE 80 SPOKE SERIES 3 $650 PLUS SHIPPING


where you live


----------



## 66vert

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> where you live


San Jose ca


----------



## juspassinthru

Shipping to 30060?


----------



## lone star

Gold 2 prong fluted spinners for sale 832 228 0230 txt pics


----------



## lone star

luv it mayne


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^SUMUMUBICH


----------



## lone star

66vert said:


> FOR SALE 14X7 REVERSE 80 SPOKE SERIES 3 $650 PLUS SHIPPING


Would you like to sell wheels only no hardware?


----------



## 66vert

lone star said:


> Would you like to sell wheels only no hardware?


Make offer


----------



## AGCutty

Looking for Knock offs. Smooth 2 ear, Smooth caps, or hex. If anyone has any for sale PM me.


----------



## jimmyscustoms

I have these three sets for sale, gone]


----------



## cafeconlechedjs

2.5" White Roadster ceramic/metal chips - never installed, like new. $100 shipped to lower 48


----------



## ABRAXASS

Damn, Roadstar chips for $100?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Hahaha^^^


----------



## lone star

He should ask 105, to cover shipping


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> luv it mayne



Ooowee!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

cafeconlechedjs said:


> 2.5" White Roadster ceramic/metal chips - never installed, like new. $100 shipped to lower 48


Will you take 95 shipped?


----------



## sdropnem

ABRAXASS said:


> Damn, Roadstar chips for $100?
> 
> crazy $# but they're metal


----------



## cisco62

Looking for a 13x7 100 spoke series 3 only need one if anyone has one that would be great.


----------



## ABRAXASS

sdropnem said:


> ABRAXASS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, Roadstar chips for $100?
> 
> crazy $# but they're metal
> 
> 
> 
> $80 max, $40 low
Click to expand...


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## jimmyscustoms

bucket.com/user/laylowride/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140825_144914_zps2b8c5bb9.jpg.html]







[/URL] nos gold 3 wings


----------



## ABRAXASS

Nice....


----------



## cisco62

U got any roadster rims.


----------



## jimmyscustoms




----------



## jimmyscustoms




----------



## jimmyscustoms




----------



## jimmyscustoms

cisco62 said:


> U got any roadster rims.


I have no rims, sorry


----------



## lone star

Thats quite a stash of 3 prongs sir


----------



## Tami at Zeus

"martin1979mc"----Refurbished "ROADSTARS"


----------



## aztecsef1

Tami said:


> "martin1979mc"----Refurbished "ROADSTARS"
> 
> View attachment 1385753
> View attachment 1385761


Badass!


----------



## lone star

Are round nips available now


----------



## cisco62

How much for the blue roadster chips.


----------



## 209impala

Whats a set of clean 13 /7 72 maybe 80 spoke w/ 2 prong K/O go for? I may have a set for sale?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

209impala said:


> Whats a set of clean 13 /7 72 maybe 80 spoke w/ 2 prong K/O go for? I may have a set for sale?


Not sure who this question was directed to; but if you have a good set of "STARS" the value has been going up.....All I can tell you is Refurbishing on STARS, starts at $1100 ...........


----------



## sdropnem

Tami said:


> "martin1979mc"----Refurbished "ROADSTARS"
> 
> View attachment 1385753
> View attachment 1385761


Where did you get them done at?

Got some I'm thinking about getting done


----------



## sdropnem

cisco62 said:


> How much for the blue roadster chips.


X2


----------



## jimmyscustoms

cisco62 said:


> How much for the blue roadster chips.


40


----------



## jimmyscustoms

sdropnem said:


> X2


40 each set of chips


----------



## Tami at Zeus

sdropnem said:


> Where did you get them done at?
> 
> Got some I'm thinking about getting done










. WE DO THEM / We started the Roadster Wire Wheel Co. In late 80's


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Id like to have a set of triple golds


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

ME too!!!


----------



## lone star

i got five of um.


----------



## cisco62

Tami said:


> View attachment 1388265
> . WE DO THEM / We started the Roadster Wire Wheel Co. In late 80's


Do u have any spare roadster rims I'm looking for a 13x7 100 spoke series 3 just need one rim, if not do u know anyone that has any. Thanks.


----------



## lone star

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Id like to have a set of triple golds


i have a set of 100 spoke hubs/adapters/locks and your choice of chrome 3 or gold 2 ways, i would possibly sell. then you can have a set make to your liking.

set of new smoothies



new cheesy gold 2 ways. never mounted




hub set with spinners adapters (15 hole) and locks.


----------



## cisco62

lone star said:


> i have a set of 100 spoke hubs/adapters/locks and your choice of chrome 3 or gold 2 ways, i would possibly sell. then you can have a set make to your liking.


Got a picture of them.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

lone star said:


> i have a set of 100 spoke hubs/adapters/locks and your choice of chrome 3 or gold 2 ways, i would possibly sell. then you can have a set make to your liking.
> 
> set of new smoothies
> 
> 
> 
> new cheesy gold 2 ways. never mounted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hub set with spinners adapters (15 hole) and locks.


:fool2:


----------



## cisco62

Would u sell gold 2ways


----------



## Tami at Zeus

cisco62 said:


> Do u have any spare roadster rims I'm looking for a 13x7 100 spoke series 3 just need one rim, if not do u know anyone that has any. Thanks.









I have 2 large hub 15 hole, 3rd generation (not restorated at this time)


----------



## 66vert

FOR SALE


----------



## 66vert

FOR SALE


----------



## 66vert




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Lots of goodies popping up


----------



## jimmyscustoms

Nice


----------



## sdropnem

jimmyscustoms said:


> 40 each set of chips


Orale homie


----------



## cisco62

Tami said:


> View attachment 1388513
> I have 2 large hub 15 hole, 3rd generation (not restorated at this time)


How much u asking for them.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

cisco62 said:


> How much u asking for them.


"PRICELESS" / LOL PM me and let me know if you would want a refurbish or as is and which one


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> FOR SALE


$30 A SET


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ good price....


----------



## 66vert




----------



## torresl

I got a ? Just bought a caddy 2weeks ago that has some 13 x7 center gold roadsters but have a lil rust my ? Is what can I use to clean them with , with out damageing the gold .....any help would be appreciated.....thanks


----------



## lone star

naval jelly works fine and didnt damange my gold nipples on a set i had years cpl years ago...just brush it on, use a tooth brush or similar to agitate it around...let it sit a few mins. and reapply on top of the first dose...agitate it,,,rinse real good, and clean with wheel cleaner after..and it should help out a lil bit


----------



## torresl

Thanks for the info lone star


----------



## KARACHISFINEST

Brand new og roadsters. Check out ebay


----------



## KARACHISFINEST

Here's some pictures.


----------



## sdropnem

They don't look deep (reversed)


----------



## 66vert

For sale 700 shipped anywhere in cali 14x7 80 spoke spinners are brand new


----------



## sdropnem

Nice!


----------



## 66vert




----------



## kaos283

How much for the set of 3 bar fluted ?


----------



## 66vert

kaos283 said:


> How much for the set of 3 bar fluted ?


Nos 300 shipped with new emblems will also throw in a tool for the wheels


----------



## 62ssrag

66vert said:


> Nos 300 shipped with new emblems will also throw in a tool for the wheels


Do you have 1 extra black roadster chip with brown eagle like in you pics on those 3 way swepts??


----------



## 66vert

62ssrag said:


> Do you have 1 extra black roadster chip with brown eagle like in you pics on those 3 way swepts??


Yes


----------



## mr.eddie

Would they fit on a Cadillac big body


----------



## kaos283

66vert said:


> Nos 300 shipped with new emblems will also throw in a tool for the wheels


Thanks


----------



## CCC925

Still shining from 93


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^Nice......


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> For sale 700 shipped anywhere in cali 14x7 80 spoke spinners are brand new


STILL AVAILABLE


----------



## torresl

CCC925 said:


> Still shining from 93


These r some nice wheels!!


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY

66vert said:


> STILL AVAILABLE


What's the price with the two bar fluted knock off


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


>


GOT SOME OF THESE TIGER ROADSTER EMBLEM IN DIFFERENT COLORS


----------



## $moneymaker$

I'm looking for some center gold roadsters in good condition hit me up thanks here's my number 832 387 3483


----------



## Elbubu801

Anybody has series one locks? Text me 3856289643


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

66vert said:


> STILL AVAILABLE


You have any other Roadstars for sale?


----------



## 66vert

Only complete set is 13x7 nos center gold twisted spoke set and few singles


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Mr.Outstanding64 said:


> You have any other Roadstars for sale?


I have a show condition set of 13x7 72 spokes


----------



## brn2ridelo

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I have a show condition set of 13x7 72 spokes


pics


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Pm me yet # I'll send photos


----------



## CCC925

U know the rules^^^^^^ pics or didn't happen


----------



## johnnie65

^^^lol. True though.


----------



## dubeeious

Check it out tomorrow


----------



## dubeeious

Not sure if it uploaded but these were the first pics I was sent....I'll send some pictures of the rims cleaned up. In a garage for 9 years.


----------



## johnnie65

Nice score bro


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Dam $10ea


----------



## CustomMachines

dubeeious said:


> I purchased some 13x7 80 spoke roadstars. Complete set, with 3 winged fluted knockoff. Beautiful condition.....by pure luck... $40. Yes forty dollars!!!!


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

dubeeious said:


> Not sure if it uploaded but these were the first pics I was sent....I'll send some pictures of the rims cleaned up. In a garage for 9 years.


Whats the lug pattern? Look like small hub?


----------



## dubeeious

Well I've never owned a pair of Roadstars but judging off of this forum, I believe I have series 2. I'll post pics of the adapters as I believe they are for a 5 lug. There are 10 holes


----------



## lone star

They look like small hub five luggers for like cavaliers or other small 5 pattern? Still a nice come up


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Hope you got a 90s Mustang


----------



## dubeeious

So the hub is specific to certain cars?


----------



## dubeeious

Rear view


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Series II


----------



## dubeeious

I'd like to sell them for $650


----------



## lone star

Good luck


----------



## dubeeious

Any suggestions on if I can get adapters to fit regular chevy 5 lug pattern?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Ain't happenin bud


----------



## johnnie65

dubeeious said:


> Any suggestions on if I can get adapters to fit regular chevy 5 lug pattern?



U are better off selling them to someone else. Take the $ and find some to fit your lug pattern. U got them for $40, so I'm sure u can make some $ on them.


----------



## lone star

Aint hatnen. But for 40 bux ill put them hoes ona bbq pit or a four wheel. Just for convo purposes


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ Gettum for the riding mower Kenny!


----------



## johnnie65

Got these 4 extra roadstar k/o for sale.

Got 1 chrome 3wing fluted left

1 gold 2wing fluted left

1 right and 1 left 3 wing fluted gold.

Each k/o $40 shipped. Driver quality.


----------



## Erika CCE

*Check out this Roadsters 15x7 Reversed for only $899 shipped!. 
Brand New in Box! Probably the only set left in the whole country
Give me a call for any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405
*







*
*


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Beautiful wheels but good luck selling 15x7 that's probably why they're the last nos set left in the country


----------



## sdropnem

X2


----------



## lone star

Not the last nos set..


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^Believe that


----------



## johnnie65

lone star said:


> Not the last nos set..


Mr Lone Star does have a stash....


----------



## dubeeious

So why can't I get adapters to fit these series 2 Roadstars? Aren't they interchangeable?


----------



## lone star

You should read this thread all info u need is in it. Thats the purpose of it


----------



## CCC925

lone star said:


> You should read this thread all info u need is in it. Thats the purpose of it


Lol


----------



## Erika CCE

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Beautiful wheels but good luck selling 15x7 that's probably why they're the last nos set left in the country


*Yes they are very nice! I don't know if they are the last ones left in the country or not but that is why I put "probably" I got a few people interested on them already I guess we will see if I can sell them for that price  
BTW I like this topic, I read a few posts already and that helped me understand a little more about these wheels. Like I said, this is my first time selling them and I want to make sure I got the correct information about them *:biggrin:


----------



## 66vert

New roadstar ko $250 with emblems shipped


----------



## dubeeious

CCC925 said:


> Lol


Yes I have read the entire thread. You probably think I'm trying to fit a different series adapter on my series 2. Why would I not be able to find another Series 2 adapter set to interchange with mine? I didn't see that anywhere on this thread.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Smfh...


----------



## johnnie65

dubeeious said:


> Yes I have read the entire thread. You probably think I'm trying to fit a different series adapter on my series 2. Why would I not be able to find another Series 2 adapter set to interchange with mine? I didn't see that anywhere on this thread.



There's 2 kind of hubs used for the wheels. Small hub and large hub. If u have small hub with small 5 lug adapters it will fit the imports compact cars if u have the large hub with big 5 lug adapters for gbodies, impalas etc. so small 5 lug adapters won't work in large hub and big 5 adapters won't work on small hub wheels. 

That's why bro. Doesn't matter if series 1, 2 or 3


----------



## lone star

dubeeious said:


> Yes I have read the entire thread. You probably think I'm trying to fit a different series adapter on my series 2. Why would I not be able to find another Series 2 adapter set to interchange with mine? I didn't see that anywhere on this thread.


ok


----------



## dubeeious

Oooohhhhh.....hey guys well I appreciate the education. Helps me out alot.


----------



## SERIOUS

Great now I got Roadstars on my brain and cant stop.. Lol.. So who has a complete set all chrome for g-body available.. Cleaner the better. Prices .. Thanks

Shoulda never sold mine


----------



## Erika CCE

SERIOUS said:


> Great now I got Roadstars on my brain and cant stop.. Lol.. So who has a complete set all chrome for g-body available.. Cleaner the better. Prices .. Thanks
> 
> Shoulda never sold mine


What size are you looking for?


----------



## SERIOUS

13x7 for G-body.. lol thought I posted that


----------



## Erika CCE

SERIOUS said:


> 13x7 for G-body.. lol thought I posted that


Oh okay! We are not selling the roadstar wheels anymore, but have 1 set of 15" available in the store. Good luck and let me know f you ever need Galaxy wire wheels


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SERIOUS said:


> 13x7 for G-body.. lol thought I posted that


I have a show set of 72s 
Txt me if interested 
406-590-3137


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

*For Sale*
Roadstar smooth caps w logos
Pm if interested or txt 406-590-3137
Thanks!















Also have other colors of metal/porcelain Eagles


----------



## 66vert

Nos left sides 25 a piece


----------



## @GRANDPAS64

13x7 all gold ( what's left of it) with mix match adapters. All 4 knock offs are there $400 702-443-6991 wheels located in Las Vegas, NV


----------



## pimp66801

ISO of one 13"x7" Roadster, believe it's a series II. Right side adaptor also needed.


----------



## dignityaz

Any one with chrome 13z for sale?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

pimp66801 said:


> ISO of one 13"x7" Roadster, believe it's a series II. Right side adaptor also needed.
> 
> View attachment 1482962
> 
> View attachment 1482970
> 
> View attachment 1482978
> 
> View attachment 1482986
> 
> View attachment 1482994


I have an adapter
406-590-3137


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

dignityaz said:


> Any one with chrome 13z for sale?


I have a set of show condition 72 spoke all chrome


----------



## dignityaz

What are you asking


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> New roadstar ko $250 with emblems shipped


HAVE A SET STILL FOR SALE $200


----------



## dignityaz

Does any one know who can tighten up a roadstar ?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

dignityaz said:


> Does any one know who can tighten up a roadstar ?


Zeus Wire Wheel


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/370411-zeus-wire-wheels-151.html


----------



## brn2ridelo

Looking for a set of these Roadster caps for a set of 96 spoke wheels i have if anyone has any willing to sell please text me price include shipping to 92225 (760)899-4144


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

There's one on eBay


----------



## brn2ridelo

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> There's one on eBay


What's the listing # I need all 4 but I'll take the one for now


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

brn2ridelo said:


> What's the listing # I need all 4 but I'll take the one for now



http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-15-X-7-..._Car_Truck_Wheels&hash=item3cec3ddd11&vxp=mtr


----------



## brn2ridelo

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-15-X-7-..._Car_Truck_Wheels&hash=item3cec3ddd11&vxp=mtr


i sent a message to seller if he only had the caps ...no response yet i don't need the rim


----------



## martin1979mc

first time I've ever seen these how about you'll


----------



## lone star

I've seen the hex w chip cut out but never seen a complete set.


----------



## 66vert

martin1979mc said:


> View attachment 1536113
> first time I've ever seen these how about you'll


All u gotta do is machine out the ones that say roadster on them for emblem


----------



## martin1979mc

So are you'll saying that these aren't original from roadstar


----------



## ABRAXASS

66vert said:


> All u gotta do is machine out the ones that say roadster on them for emblem


Don't think their solid enough in the center for that. It's a dome center, not flat. Thought about doing this a while back but saw what I was up against.


----------



## ABRAXASS

ABRAXASS said:


> BUMP....,


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

martin1979mc said:


> View attachment 1536113
> first time I've ever seen these how about you'll


Nice!


----------



## martin1979mc

ABRAXASS said:


> Don't think their solid enough in the center for that. It's a dome center, not flat. Thought about doing this a while back but saw what I was up against.


that's what I thought but they look original to me


----------



## martin1979mc

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Nice!


have you ever seen them


----------



## Delia

I need some rodstar spinners xan u plese call at 2105605743 thanks


----------



## highliner

WTB this combo in a 13x7 Roadstar gold spokes/nips anyone have any 72 spoke or 80 get at me I know it's a tall order throwing it out there in case someone has some they wanna part with must be large hub complete or just wheels doesn't matter thanks pm me cash ready


----------



## highliner

locorider said:


> WANTED 13X7 Roadstar wheel in excellent condition. Gold nips and spokes. pm me if you have one


Wanna sell these I'm interested pm me thanks


----------



## Roblow5881

Anyone have series 2 locks for the passenger side?


----------



## Delia

66vert said:


> 66vert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 80 spoke roadstars $750
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone looking for two ear roadstar ko $125 for these five
Click to expand...

Hey do you have the spinners still if you do can u please call me at 210 5605743


----------



## Delia

66vert said:


> 66vert said:
> 
> 
> 
> $20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaning out storage all my roadster/roadstar stuff for sale adapters, knockoffs call if you need anything 4085718014
Click to expand...

Do u still have the spiners for the roadstar can u please call me if you do 210 5605743


----------



## Delia

jimmyscustoms said:


>


Do u still have the spinners if you do call me at 2105605743


----------



## bigperro619

One nos left side straight 3 wing with chip $40 shipped bo


----------



## martin1979mc

roadstar chips for sell gold ones 80$ white ones 40$ one of the white chips has some discoloration


----------



## Ralph B presents

SAVE THE DATE


----------



## ABRAXASS

martin1979mc said:


> View attachment 1600793
> View attachment 1600801
> roadstar chips for sell gold ones 80$ white ones 40$ one of the white chips has some discoloration


White ones are cool....


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Ralph B presents said:


> SAVE THE DATE


ZEUS WIRE WHEELS & PREMIUM SPORTWAY will be there !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martin1979mc

ABRAXASS said:


> White ones are cool....


 buy them&#55357;&#56838;


----------



## highliner

Thanks To Rick Salcido for building my 2 sets of roadstars came out bad ass


----------



## CustomMachines

highliner said:


> Thanks To Rick Salcido for building my 2 sets of roadstars came out bad ass


lookin good. more pics?


----------



## bounce13

highliner said:


> Thanks To Rick Salcido for building my 2 sets of roadstars came out bad ass


How much did he charge you?


----------



## highliner

More pics


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Sicc af


----------



## highliner

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Sicc af


Finally got my gold spokes I've been after Nick


----------



## ABRAXASS

highliner said:


> Thanks To Rick Salcido for building my 2 sets of roadstars came out bad ass


MEH....?


----------



## 66vert

Anyone need any other spinners all new only have what is in pic $25each


----------



## johnnie65

What sides are the 2 chrome ones. 3 wing fluted and 3 wing claw


----------



## johnnie65

Hit me up on my cell angel


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

highliner said:


> Finally got my gold spokes I've been after Nick


Right on bro they look super show quality!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

johnnie65 said:


> What sides are the 2 chrome ones. 3 wing fluted and 3 wing claw


Uhhhhh..


----------



## CustomMachines

highliner said:


> More pics


daayum


----------



## wolverine

Anyone got a full set of 6 lug roadstar adapters?


----------



## Hooptee65

Can you help me I have a set of roadsters 13x7 and according to your info they are a series 3 I have the 4 lug adapters but I need the 5 lug adapters universal can you help me ?


----------



## ABRAXASS

Will not work. 4 lug is small hub. Five lug has bigger hub


----------



## bigskoobsz

did they make adapters that fit a 1979 coupe on roadsters


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

Have nos left side three wing fluted kos 25 a piece if anyone needs any


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

bigskoobsz said:


> did they make adapters that fit a 1979 coupe on roadsters


5x5?


----------



## curiousdos

I am needing both right side series 2 chrome 2 bar fluted caps


----------



## ss62vert

Is there anyone out there that can restore roadstars. I have a set just sitting but the but my neighbors cat sprayed on one and destroyed the chrome. Just wondering if even worth the time and money. Loved these rims though.


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ Pm sent


----------



## 62ssrag

ss62vert said:


> Is there anyone out there that can restore roadstars. I have a set just sitting but the but my neighbors cat sprayed on one and destroyed the chrome. Just wondering if even worth the time and money. Loved these rims though.


Zeus Wire wheels


----------



## Llerenas1960s

TTT


----------



## johnnie65

Got a few extra Roadstar k/o. Also got a new set of Red Chips w/ gold eagles.


----------



## Dickcheese86

TBT


----------



## lone star

Anyone have a complete set they want to sell?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> Anyone have a complete set they want to sell?


You mean a set they want to give away cuz you have chips 
but yer scurry ass too dam cheap to pony up
Lol..


----------



## lone star

I don't want your 14s Nicholas


----------



## MIJO65

Lmao


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Ba lee dat

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1778530&stc=1&d=1446344719


----------



## Gomezri

Anyone have dually wire wheels for sale?


----------



## AZRiderPHX

Hey guys am new and joined because I needed help with my roadstars, I believe I have a set of series 2 13x7 I picked them up cheap to get my lowrider porject going but so far these wheels have been giving me a lot of trouble. First I had to get some spacers to fit my car aswell as the adpater, then one of the knock ons is stuck to the lock and I cant get it out. I dont know if I need new locks or what I have the tool and everything for them, also one lock seems to be stuck on the adapter I dont know if its just because i dont know how to use the locks or what if someone could clear that up it would be great. If anyone could shed some light on getting these on my car that would be great if I need new hardware am willing to buy it just need a point to the right direction all the shops I visted said they have never seen these kind of wheels and wanted to sell me regular knock ons but am not sure if that will work. any help would be great


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

You need the tool or a breaker bar to insert in the lock for it to be removed as far as the spinners you could be trying to remove the In the wrong direction the right side to reverse thread shoot a text if you have any further questions i'll try and help
406-590-3137


----------



## johnnie65

^ Agreed with RR. Make sure taking off te correction direction. Also if u don't have a tool, get a 3/4" breaker bar or a 3/4" adapter to put in there and then put ratchet. Usually all u need to get locks to release and spin off. G/l bro.


----------



## lone star

Any sets of hubs.adapters. spinners out there for sale


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

I've got plenty hardware for series 2 and series 3 but you would need to find hubs


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Anybody got 2 Right side 2 wing roadstar Spinners ?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

I've got one shoot me a text 
406-590-3137


----------



## lone star

Ttt


----------



## lone star

Round nipple series 3 , 100 spokes with fr380 Firestone.


----------



## johnnie65

Damn that is a clean set bro.


----------



## RobLBC

lone star said:


> Round nipple series 3 , 100 spokes with fr380 Firestone.


Nice combo, will look good on your G Body


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice tires Jr.


----------



## slo

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1777738
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few extra Roadstar k/o. Also got a new set of Red Chips w/ gold eagles.


How much for these?


----------



## lone star

Looking for green n gold eagle like the keychain, anyone have a set


----------



## 62ssrag

lone star said:


> Looking for green n gold eagle like the keychain, anyone have a set


Let me do some fishing around their seems to be alot of roadster chips floating around OC still what size are those that you need?


----------



## lone star

The big ones


----------



## MIJO65

Tight


----------



## jjarez79

Love these rims^^^...scream 90s..no China's look like these.. (yet)


----------



## lone star

Ttt


----------



## ROCK OUT

Anyone have a set of 13x7 for sale?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Ser III Complete set with 
Both 2 & 3 wing kos show quality 
New hardware 2K
Text if interested
4065903137


----------



## rolldawg213

for sale, 14x7 ,80 spokes ,I have only 3,missing adapters or I'm willing to buy 1 rim and adapters


----------



## rolldawg213




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice


----------



## lone star

Mam, 3 with no adapters might as well use as display


----------



## highliner

ISO 2 right side 3 wing roadstars kos gold/ chrome dosent matter thanks ?


----------



## caprice69

Got a set off series 3 adapters an locks for large hub. Have all 4 adapters 2 lefts a 2 rights, only have 3 locks. 2 rights an 1 left. Also have 2 wing fluted kos, 1 right an 1 left. Taking best offer hit me up at 619 727-8823 thanks


----------



## caprice69

Sold da set


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

I need a 13" 72spoke stamped center gold DAYNA..maybe 2 for spare...... and 2 13" 72spokes all gold prest amped DAYNAS...I GOT LOOT SO LET ME KNOW!$$$$$


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Looking for 56 spoke bolt on roaster


----------



## Lowrider19

www.facebook.com/groups/OtherWireWheels


----------



## highliner

ISO 1 13x7 100 spoke round nips series 3 roadstar wheel all chrome or outer ?


----------



## lone star




----------



## johnnie65

highliner said:


> ISO 2 right side 3 wing roadstars kos gold/ chrome dosent matter thanks ?


I have 1 right side gold


----------



## johnnie65

I have 1 left gold and 1 right gold 3wing fluted k/o and 1 gold 2 wing fluted for sale. (Chrome 3 wing is pending sale)


Also have a set of new red chips


----------



## brn2ridelo

How can you tell set of Roadsters that use the regular k-offs from regular chinas with just a Roadster k-off


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

brn2ridelo said:


> How can you tell set of Roadsters that use the regular k-offs from regular chinas with just a Roadster k-off


Authentic OG roadsters will have DOT Made in USA dated somewhere in the 90s markings stamped into the outer band and also some have Roadster markings on the front side of the Hub


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

*ROADSTAR* said:


> Authentic OG roadsters will have DOT Made in USA dated somewhere in the 90s markings stamped into the outer band and also some have Roadster markings on the front side of the Hub


Will roadster kos fit regular adapters?


----------



## brn2ridelo

*ROADSTAR* said:


> Authentic OG roadsters will have DOT Made in USA dated somewhere in the 90s markings stamped into the outer band and also some have Roadster markings on the front side of the Hub


any pics of Roadsters with a regular style k-off and adapter


----------



## johnnie65

I remember Roadster D's from 90's. not regular bolt on but with an adapter and k/o. Think when roadster and Zenith merge for that short period of time


----------



## brn2ridelo

johnnie65 said:


> I remember Roadster D's from 90's. not regular bolt on but with an adapter and k/o. Think when roadster and Zenith merge for that short period of time


There's a local set here has a roadster knock off but I don't know if it's a China rim any markings on the rim itself


----------



## lone star

Best bet ask Tami n pat


----------



## johnnie65

Like RR said should say US DOT date and other stamping on dish where like other Daytons.


----------



## zollirum

Good pick up?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Og shit


----------



## Airborne

Damn dude, those are cool as fuck


----------



## zollirum

still for sale, jumped the gun. they didn't fit the ride.


----------



## lone star

What's the lug pattern


----------



## johnnie65

Looks like 5x4.5 if not its it's 5x4.75


----------



## zollirum

lone star said:


> What's the lug pattern


5X4.75 I'm looking for some 5X5


----------



## johnnie65

Those wheels would work but u would need to find series 1 adapters 5x5


----------



## jjarez79

Almost wanna trade some o.g tru spokes for some roadsters. ..more my time...


----------



## johnnie65

jjarez79 said:


> Almost wanna trade some o.g tru spokes for some roadsters. ..more my time...



Are u wanting to trade your tru spokes for Roadsters?

Or trade your Roadsters for tru spokes?


----------



## jjarez79

I want 13x7 roadsters or.L.A wire knock off 90s wheels..I have 14x7 o.g trus.. but need restore


----------



## jjarez79

Little rough but there o.g 14x7


----------



## jjarez79

Or these...https://www.instagram.com/p/1e47BQwjXC/


----------



## zollirum

johnnie65 said:


> Those wheels would work but u would need to find series 1 adapters 5x5


Have you seen any for sale? 5x5 adapters (series 1)


----------



## johnnie65

zollirum said:


> Have you seen any for sale? 5x5 adapters (series 1)



Hit up TPmuncie near Sacramento. One of his relatives was selling 14x7 roadstars and has series 1 but don't member the lug pattern on the adapters.


----------



## johnnie65

jjarez79 said:


> I want 13x7 roadsters or.L.A wire knock off 90s wheels..I have 14x7 o.g trus.. but need restore


Bolt on roadsters? Or U want roadstars?


----------



## Sixtaillights

WTB: I need one left side series 3 lock. Large hub.

Edit: to show which side


----------



## lone star

What side?


----------



## Sixtaillights

lone star said:


> What side?


Left side. My bad. I edited the post.


----------



## pimp66801

highliner said:


> More pics


Nice!


----------



## highliner

Any one have a set of eagle heads white/chrome roadsters chips for sale or anything eagle heads pm me cash ready ? thanks


----------



## ABRAXASS

highliner said:


> Any one have a set of eagle heads white/chrome roadsters chips for sale or anything eagle heads pm me cash ready ? thanks


Let me look in my stash


----------



## highliner

ABRAXASS said:


> Let me look in my stash


? thanks


----------



## lone star

Original made in USA


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Baller


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ nice stash


----------



## TxSteve

Looking for a spare 15x8 Roadster with gold nipples


----------



## highliner

JROLL said:


> View attachment 1881762
> View attachment 1881754
> 
> 
> 13/7's super clean with tires and both sets of knocks
> Series II.
> $1600


Pm you


----------



## lone star

Spiffy


----------



## SERIOUS

24k gold plating services 
https://www.facebook.com/seriousgold/


----------



## caprice69

Selling a set of series 3 80 spoke large hubs, adapters, locks an,kos. Hubs an adapters are for 5x 4.5/ 4.75/ 5.0. Jus being honest fellas!!! Locks need repairs (like always), 3 of them click but don't lock. An the kos need re chroming, but all correct. 2 lefts an 2 rights. Hubs are straight,clean ass hell chrome is on point!!! Taking best offers. These are getting harder an harder to find. Text me at 619-727-8823 thanks fred. PayPal ready


----------



## chevydaddy619

zollirum said:


> still for sale, jumped the gun. they didn't fit the ride.


Are they up for sale? Hit me up 619-292-9790


----------



## hop262266

Any knock off for sale? Any 13x7 bolt ons for sale


----------



## chevydaddy619

:inout:


----------



## jun007

lone star said:


> Original made in USA


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Hopefully they start making these again like they did tru spokes...


----------



## slo

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Hopefully they start making these again like they did tru spokes...


How much are you willing to pay for these remakes? if enough demand is there I'm sure they will bring them back.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

It all depends on quality,not a name.roadstars are second to none in my opinion.they are in their own class.their quality is un matched and hopefully will remain the same if they bring them back


----------



## jjarez79

U.S.A made would be most important imo


----------



## highliner

jjarez79 said:


> U.S.A made would be most important imo


? Yes i agree


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

jjarez79 said:


> U.S.A made would be most important imo


Yes,and be made the U.S.A


----------



## lone star

I wish


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

lone star said:


> I wish


How's your collection....


----------



## lone star

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> How's your collection....


Stocking up slowly


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

lone star said:


> Stocking up slowly



Nice...I'm thinking of maybe finding a set for myself.not sure yet.I do want a set of tru spokes for my monte.maybe if I get another car,I'll run roadstar on it


----------



## slo

ok but like I said how much would the people want to spend on a quality of wheel made just like Roadster was, high quality chrome like Dayton, stainless and hand built in America....what would you guys pay? Dayton prices for Dayton quality wheels?

From what is posted on tis forum few china sets at @900 don't even make sale, so for 5x the quality improvement and made in the USA what would be a fair price?


----------



## lone star

Two gee plus a bottle of don p


----------



## slo

lone star said:


> Two gee plus a bottle of don p


 yea right more like, man all I got is 650 shipped take it or leave it.


----------



## jun007

Quality as mentioned above would be worth $1200-$2000, depending on look/style. But thats me.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

jun007 said:


> Quality as mentioned above would be worth $1200-$2000, depending on look/style. But thats me.


I agree.


----------



## slo

Would be worth it. But how many willing to put deposit on it right now to get their sets started? Probably verry verry few is my opinion. That's what it comes down to. The tooling involved per part will cost in the tens of thousands per piece. 1200 is unrealistic since China's alone almost cost that.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

It would be worth it.roadstars in my opinion are 2nd to none.luckily china's haven't copied the design and hopefully will not be able to.I hope to see the day that Pat brings them back.I'm sure people will buy them.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

slo said:


> yea right more like, man all I got is 650 shipped take it or leave it.


At least your other comment is better than this one because $650 would be an insult; and as you also stated tooling would be expensive, we figure around $100,000 when said an done USA ***** 2 of the Masterminds of this wheel are deceased, 2 are remaining (the real brain is retired and I think he likes it that way) who knows though, a lot of it depends on this next election and how the economy goes........ Realistically it would probally need 100 deposits and the first 100 sets would probally sell for $2500 and then another thing to consider is the chrome, the FDA has made so many changes since the 80's-90's that it will never be the same as the good ol days!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Tami said:


> At least your other comment is better than this one because $650 would be an insult; and as you also stated tooling would be expensive, we figure around $100,000 when said an done USA ***** 2 of the Masterminds of this wheel are deceased, 2 are remaining (the real brain is retired and I think he likes it that way) who knows though, a lot of it depends on this next election and how the economy goes........ Realistically it would probally need 100 deposits and the first 100 sets would probally sell for $2500 and then another thing to consider is the chrome, the FDA has made so many changes since the 80's-90's that it will never be the same as the good ol days!!!


Thanks for the info.it helps out those who are interested in roadstars.people build quality cars and should have quality wheels.at least those who are fans od Roadstars


----------



## Tami at Zeus

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Thanks for the info.it helps out those who are interested in roadstars.people build quality cars and should have quality wheels.at least those who are fans od Roadstars


Your welcome!!
Believe me, I wish things were different-that was my favorite Wheel ever, I loved it too!!!! It all changed when china copied the zenith and sold them for pennies compared to dollars and Roadster to survive had to start making the Roadster "D" and even that didnt work to survive for long......I protested that we should never bow down to that level so my father n law and I were constantly fighting and when I refused to sell china copies, LOL, I got fired!!!! I was young and crazy back then and didnt realize somebody had to pay the bills.....but I still feel the same!!!


----------



## lone star

They are by far the best IMO. I wish it was possible to bring them back.


----------



## slo

Tami said:


> At least your other comment is better than this one because $650 would be an insult; and as you also stated tooling would be expensive, we figure around $100,000 when said an done USA ***** 2 of the Masterminds of this wheel are deceased, 2 are remaining (the real brain is retired and I think he likes it that way) who knows though, a lot of it depends on this next election and how the economy goes........ Realistically it would probally need 100 deposits and the first 100 sets would probally sell for $2500 and then another thing to consider is the chrome, the FDA has made so many changes since the 80's-90's that it will never be the same as the good ol days!!!


Don't discredit any of my comments, obviously that was an intentional drop in humor. But You of all people know the about of tire kickers a wheel manufacturer/distributor gets. 

I believe realistically we are aware that 2500 is out of reach for most (which I think is a fair price point for premium wheels). Essentially we would need to see a market for 100 ready to place deposit buyers. Which is unlikely. Also don't under mind the advances in technology, patents expire, rights can be bought or enough changes can be made. So to say the same/similar or better wheels can never be reproduced is untrue. Just not cost effective.


----------



## slo

lone star said:


> They are by far the best IMO. I wish it was possible to bring them back.


ill counter that statement and say are comparable to the top 3 but best I'm not sure, best looking more unique style yes, you can spot one from a mile away. So they are distinctive. But while they do clean up, how come some comparable Roadsters are in such bad shape when not taken care of similar to china's, where as "other" brand seem to withstand somewhat better? 

Just an observation I've made. Maybe I am incorrect if so I would like to be proven so.


----------



## lone star

I think what makes them best is that u cant just pick up the phone and buy a set or parts. They can be bought but not readily. Zeniths the name is tarnished. Dayton's are still made. Can call Dayton and buy. Don't understand why people make topics looking for Dayton's as of they aren't in business
But roadsters are a lil more rare and different from others.


----------



## slo

But you could of back in the 90s just as with any other wheel. For whatever reason and business model the company did not succeed maybe if they'd listend to Tami instead of firing her they still be in business. 

Just because they are now obsolete does not make them the best. Material and build. Quality and customer focus is what would make a wheel (or any product) the industry best. 


Ain't even gonna go there with Zenith. Unless I can jump in my time machine and go back in time pre-99 I wouldn't bother with them. So much has happened there that even if a legit source started remaking exactly or better and cost effective there would be hesitation to buy.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

slo said:


> Don't discredit any of my comments, obviously that was an intentional drop in humor. But You of all people know the about of tire kickers a wheel manufacturer/distributor gets.
> 
> I believe realistically we are aware that 2500 is out of reach for most (which I think is a fair price point for premium wheels). Essentially we would need to see a market for 100 ready to place deposit buyers. Which is unlikely. Also don't under mind the advances in technology, patents expire, rights can be bought or enough changes can be made. So to say the same/similar or better wheels can never be reproduced is untrue. Just not cost effective.


Well sure; but China being the root of most USA money issues and so much cost effective Advanced Technology and patent pending could matter less to them- What do you think is the biggest reason they haven't copied it......


----------



## Tami at Zeus

slo said:


> ill counter that statement and say are comparable to the top 3 but best I'm not sure, best looking more unique style yes, you can spot one from a mile away. So they are distinctive. But while they do clean up, how come some comparable Roadsters are in such bad shape when not taken care of similar to china's, where as "other" brand seem to withstand somewhat better?
> 
> Just an observation I've made. Maybe I am incorrect if so I would like to be proven so.


From a manufacture aspect; you are incorrect - All 3 brands if abused (even Stainless) can turn into trash if neglected.
This won't matter; but we had Roadsters (back in the day) on our truck) the best care they got from me was driving through the Shell Gas car wash and they never rusted and looked great** but like I said...Chrome isn't the same


----------



## slo

Tami said:


> Well sure; but China being the root of most USA money issues and so much cost effective Advanced Technology and patent pending could matter less to them- What do you think is the biggest reason they haven't copied it......


china dont copy because there is not anyone willing to drop an order on a container from the US. 

As noted previously by other members they dont want china junk, but what if they up the quality to our standards would all of a sudden these same people say ....hmmm maybe I will try a set of these Roadster changs for 1599.00 shipped becuase the quality has been proven to be top quality. 

thats what I think could happen, chinese are smart I talk to them on a daily basis. They could make such product just not worth it at the end of the day.


----------



## slo

Tami said:


> From a manufacture aspect; you are incorrect - All 3 brands if abused (even Stainless) can turn into trash if neglected.
> This won't matter; but we had Roadsters (back in the day) on our truck) the best care they got from me was driving through the Shell Gas car wash and they never rusted and looked great** but like I said...Chrome isn't the same


Well thats great and all the problem is your comment would be biased for your company, if the CEO of dayton were to post in right now and say the same thing he would also be discredited. Not because untrue but because of self interest Just a fact is all but a bit off topic.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

slo said:


> Well thats great and all the problem is your comment would be biased for your company, if the CEO of dayton were to post in right now and say the same thing he would also be discredited. Not because untrue but because of self interest Just a fact is all but a bit off topic.


I'm not sure which part of my comment you're basing that on, but if they had anything different to say- it would be What
I said Abuse or Neglect = wheels trashed. #2 - I said Chrome not the same as it use to be!!!


----------



## slo

Chrome not being the same is irrelevant as we are speaking of same time production not old Roadsters and new Daytons or chinas. But get the point even through irrelevant 

Abuse neglect or care for all the same to different wheels. What im saying is if slo's custom wheels were also in play here id say the same thing about my own. Agreed?


----------



## Tami at Zeus

slo said:


> ill counter that statement and say are comparable to the top 3 but best I'm not sure, best looking more unique style yes, you can spot one from a mile away. So they are distinctive. But while they do clean up, how come some comparable Roadsters are in such bad shape when not taken care of similar to china's, where as "other" brand seem to withstand somewhat better?
> 
> Just an observation I've made. Maybe I am incorrect if so I would like to be proven so.


We needn't argue over this; I thought we were versing opinions from the past about the 3 brands and opinions.


----------



## slo

I'm not. Not sure what your going on about, it was a question asked to the general forum. I'm still waiting on what Roadster, Dayton and Zenith experience is from the general public. I've only Rolled Daytons and McLeans of the same era. So can only speak for those but have and still own the other brands in and out. 

Point here is to figure if it will ever be feasible to re manufacture these wheels in the US my take is no. Or any other lowrider wire wheel for that matter other than those still in existence.


----------



## highliner

Everyone wants roadstars but for $300-500 show quality there is a Facebook page about roadstars always low ball I have advised several wheels on it trust me if any one wants a set and will pay $1500-2000 they are very welcome to pm me I have a few sets available but like I said very few people will pay that?


----------



## slo

highliner said:


> Everyone wants roadstars but for $300-500 show quality there is a Facebook page about roadstars always low ball I have advised several wheels on it trust me if any one wants a set and will pay $1500-2000 they are very welcome to pm me I have a few sets available but like I said very few people will pay that


My 

I don't FB so don't know, but my point exactly. 

Thanks


----------



## highliner

slo said:


> My
> 
> I don't FB so don't know, but my point exactly.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome and your smart not dealing with facebook i was burned by this piece of shit on roadster page and admin still allows him to view and belong to the group bunch of bullshit watch out for him goes by nick jacobs from kansas city


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

I really like the hubs and ko's on Roadstars.they are unique and unmistakable.that is one of the reasons that I hope they are re manufactured here in the USA.


----------



## caprice69

Looking for some ko's if any one can help. Please hit me up at 619-727-8823. Thanks fred


----------



## SERIOUS

slo said:


> china dont copy because there is not anyone willing to drop an order on a container from the US.
> 
> As noted previously by other members they dont want china junk, but what if they up the quality to our standards would all of a sudden these same people say ....hmmm maybe I will try a set of these Roadster changs for 1599.00 shipped becuase the quality has been proven to be top quality
> thats what I think could happen, chinese are smart I talk to them on a daily basis. They could make such product just not worth it at the end of the day.


 Not woth it ... And there really isn't a demand.. Only those that remember these wheels and are nostalgic for them would be "skepticly" interested.


----------



## lone star

Ttt


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

lone star said:


> Ttt


Good stuff....


----------



## highliner

ISO 1 right side roadstar 3 wing ko PayPal ready chrome if possible


----------



## allwyzdn2fk

i'm looking for 3 series one adapters and spinners. can anyone help me? i'll pay shipping.


----------



## lone star




----------



## pitboss

lone star said:


>


Are these for sale?


----------



## lone star

Sent my 80 spoke to get refreshed. Before pics


----------



## lone star




----------



## OGMIDWEST

lone star said:


>


Sweet......what wheel builder ?


----------



## slo

whoa


----------



## philliptrurydaz

A bro I'm looking for series 3 adapters nd locks 5 hole olds


----------



## philliptrurydaz

Hit me up bro I need them


----------



## AZclassics

lone star said:


> Sent my 80 spoke to get refreshed. Before pics


who's doing your wheels? i have a sent of roadstars and LAs to be redone....


----------



## lone star

AZclassics said:


> who's doing your wheels? i have a sent of roadstars and LAs to be redone....


Tami/Pat. Original roadster people...


----------



## RagRidaAllDay

Are the center golds for sale lone star ?


----------



## ostrida

Looking for some five lug adapters that will fit a 1978 coupe DeVille


----------



## lone star

RagRidaAllDay said:


> Are the center golds for sale lone star ?


Nosir


----------



## SERIOUS

need one right hand smooth spinner cap in chrome


----------

